# "Every Woman Should Own A Red Bag"--show your red bags here~!



## Nanciii

It's said every woman should have a red bag, mine is the red Balenciaga Giant City, I'm so curious to see your red bags!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Jesssh

^^^ Gorgeous!

My little red rambler:


----------



## Maice

My red bag is a Bal too 


My Rouge Theatre First


----------



## Florasun

Beautiful! Keep them coming!


----------



## BPC

I'll add my red which also happens to be a Bal.


----------



## barskin

Here's my Brahmin Mini Elisa in Ruby Melbourne (translation: red)









Calvin Klein On My Corner saffiano satchel in Fire Red








I found this cute little purse at a boutique, near me. It is labeled "Ramon Tenza"








This is from a made-for-shopping-channel brand, Jack French London. Now this, you have to admit, is _red_.







Ralph Lauren Hancock Satchel








Sheeesh...I didn't realize I had this much red.


----------



## maja2506

My Saint Laurent SDJ


----------



## barskin

maja2506 said:


> My Saint Laurent SDJ
> View attachment 2659574





Oh, lordy...that is just too gorgeous.


----------



## maja2506

barskin said:


> Oh, lordy...that is just too gorgeous.




Thanks &#128144;


----------



## amajoh

maja2506 said:


> My Saint Laurent SDJ
> View attachment 2659574




Oh, wow. This is stunning!


----------



## mothbeast

Here are some of my red bags


----------



## barskin

mothbeast said:


> Here are some of my red bags



Very nice! You have a daring fashion sense, don't you?


----------



## charleston-mom

I'm in!  Love red too!
Valentino Rockstud.


----------



## mewt

here's my only red bag:






actually given to me by mom because she thought it was "too red" for her!


----------



## Ebby

Kind of wanting a red bag now  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Mariapia

My 2005 Balenciaga


----------



## indiaink

mothbeast said:


> Here are some of my red bags


I recognize 49 Square Miles and Hayden-Harnett, but what are the first and last ones?  I love that first one!


----------



## skyqueen

My one and only.........................


----------



## thedseer

maja2506 said:


> My Saint Laurent SDJ
> View attachment 2659574



Beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Blake


----------



## Liyanamz

Very true! A red bag is essential to every woman. Here is my medium Pashli in Red.


----------



## GhstDreamer

My one and only red bag:

Burberry Prorsum Burgundy Satchel


----------



## ReiChan1

skyqueen said:


> My one and only.........................


Wow, that Celine is GORGEOUS! That red is such a show-stopper color too


----------



## LoeweLee

Here's my contribution .. My 1st red bag.


----------



## Mariapia

LoeweLee said:


> Here's my contribution .. My 1st red bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660061




I love the understated elegance of Bottega Veneta!


----------



## Mariapia

indiaink said:


> I recognize 49 Square Miles and Hayden-Harnett, but what are the first and last ones?  I love that first one!




I asked myself the same question, Indiaink, the first one looks like an Abaco to me.
Let ´s wait from the answer....


----------



## Trudysmom

I love this red bag.


----------



## beggarbaby

mothbeast said:


> Here are some of my red bags


Who makes that first one?


----------



## maja2506

thedseer said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!! &#128525;


----------



## westvillage

Gucci Tote, Large


----------



## Mariapia

beggarbaby said:


> Who makes that first one?




I think it´s Abaco. But Mothbeast will tell us whether I am right or wrong...


----------



## westvillage

Cocinelle


----------



## Stansy

I only have a pic from the Gucci website.... This is my Miss GG Hobo. Love it!


----------



## Stansy




----------



## westvillage

Stansy, I went for the Gucci raspberry tote after I saw someone, (was it you?) show the raspberry hobo on sale in the Gucci thread. I tried the hobo on in the brown/tan about a year ago and I loved it but I''m an urban girl on foot and totes are the equivalent of my car's trunk and back seat so I had to go big.  The large is a good 18" across.


----------



## mothbeast

mothbeast said:


> Here are some of my red bags



From top to bottom 

Abaco Jamily in Brique
Hayden Harnett Pallenberg in the Chase
Hayden Harnett Beatrice in Tango/Harlequin
2 49 sq mi sample bags
MZ Wallace Olivia in ikat - this is an older style but the print pops up on ebay frequently

about 1/3 of my bags are red so this might be a dangerous thread


----------



## Nanciii

maja2506 said:


> My Saint Laurent SDJ
> View attachment 2659574




Your bag is so pretty~!!!


----------



## Nanciii

charleston-mom said:


> I'm in!  Love red too!
> Valentino Rockstud.
> View attachment 2659633




I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Dooney & Bourke Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel


----------



## barskin

Trudysmom said:


> I love this red bag.


So do I.


----------



## crazybagfan

My Bottega BV campana


----------



## indiaink

mothbeast said:


> From top to bottom
> 
> Abaco Jamily in Brique
> Hayden Harnett Pallenberg in the Chase
> Hayden Harnett Beatrice in Tango/Harlequin
> 2 49 sq mi sample bags
> MZ Wallace Olivia in ikat - this is an older style but the print pops up on ebay frequently
> 
> about 1/3 of my bags are red so this might be a dangerous thread


Thank you!


----------



## vivelebag

LV SC PM in Cherry


----------



## Jenniedel

Great thread, so many wonderful red bags! Here are my lovely reds (a Coach & a Furla).


----------



## Nanciii

crazybagfan said:


> My Bottega BV campana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660737
> View attachment 2660738




Is this bag very comfortable to wear? It looks so comfy on your shoulder! 


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## crazybagfan

Nanciii said:


> Is this bag very comfortable to wear? It looks so comfy on your shoulder!
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Compared to large Veneta, Veneta is more comfy on shoulder. Anyway I prefer campana in terms of its design


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I asked myself the same question, Indiaink, the first one looks like an Abaco to me.
> Let ´s wait from the answer....


 
 Wow! I was right! 
Abaco is a very good quality French brand.


----------



## skyqueen

ReiChan1 said:


> Wow, that Celine is GORGEOUS! That red is such a show-stopper color too


Thanks, Rei!


----------



## maja2506

Nanciii said:


> Your bag is so pretty~!!!




&#128536; thank you &#128536;


----------



## ninakt

My red bags, Alma might be a nice one to add. 
Love all these red beauties in this thread, please
keep them coming


----------



## Nanciii

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2661275
> 
> View attachment 2661280
> 
> My red bags, Alma might be a nice one to add.
> Love all these red beauties in this thread, please
> keep them coming




I like your bags! Especially the City, it has such a rich colour, so passionate and elegant!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2661275
> 
> View attachment 2661280
> 
> My red bags, Alma might be a nice one to add.
> Love all these red beauties in this thread, please
> keep them coming




Wowza to your bags... Especially the first one. Sooo classy!


----------



## Curlylox2601

vivelebag said:


> View attachment 2660755
> 
> 
> LV SC PM in Cherry





Gosh I've always loved the SC in paler colours but in red its just breath taking. 
Amazing bag!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

This thread is just absolute eye candy overload. I've been looking for a basic black bag, but nothing is grabbing my attention. However, seeing these same styles in red conjures a much greater reaction in me. I'm definitely rethinking my next purchase, seeing that red is my favorite color tied with orange, it's crazy I don't have a red designer bag. Thanks for all the beautiful inspiration, keep it coming ladies!!!


----------



## cam37

This is my gorgeous mulberry valentines clutch 
I absolutely love it


----------



## lulugirl896

After searching for years I finally found the red bag of my dreams, the LV Montaigne GM. I love her!


----------



## ReiChan1

cam37 said:


> This is my gorgeous mulberry valentines clutch
> I absolutely love it


The Valentine Clutch is so adorable!! It must add the perfect blend of sophistication and whimsy to any outfit with its classic design yet playful hearts. Love!


----------



## missmandymarie

Here's my only red bag, Coach Madison shoulder flap in Scarlett. I tend to use this as a wintery holiday bag...I don't wear red very often but it's the perfect bag for Christmas parties


----------



## sdkitty

I just got this Longchamp bag.  Color is called terracotta.  When I first saw it, I thought it was rust color.  But in some light it looks red.  So I guess it's reddish brown or brownish red.


----------



## Nanciii

lulugirl896 said:


> After searching for years I finally found the red bag of my dreams, the LV Montaigne GM. I love her!




Beautiful!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## littlejuser

That balenciaga is gorgeous I red! Which model and color is it?


----------



## QingWaWa

Here is my love and only red, most of my bags are black.


----------



## Clathrin

Latest addition!


----------



## Nanciii

littlejuser said:


> That balenciaga is gorgeous I red! Which model and color is it?




Thank you! It's the Giant Silver City, Rouge Cardinal, 2013 summer collection.


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

My only red handbag....a Dooney and Bourke Giovanni Satchel!!!  A Mother's Day gift from my wonderful mom.  I have yet to carry her, but will soon


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> My only red handbag....a Dooney and Bourke Giovanni Satchel!!!  A Mother's Day gift from my wonderful mom.  I have yet to carry her, but will soon
> View attachment 2682470




Ooooh lala!!!!! Soooo beautiful! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## unfurling

My red bag... A Reed Krakoff hobo


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

BagJunkey1000 said:


> My only red handbag....a Dooney and Bourke Giovanni Satchel!!!  A Mother's Day gift from my wonderful mom.  I have yet to carry her, but will soon
> View attachment 2682470




Very pretty! 


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

unfurling said:


> My red bag... A Reed Krakoff hobo
> View attachment 2683125
> View attachment 2683126




Pretty!


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## ReiChan1

Clathrin said:


> Latest addition!


I love it!! Such an unexpected way to add a classic into the collection. I really need a red bag now!


----------



## whoknowsx

Here are my red guys (well one is more Bordeaux)!


----------



## Minkette

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo


----------



## Dayzley

My one and only red bag- Givenchy medium Nightingale


----------



## coleigh

My only red bag...it is from Furla


----------



## PcanTannedBty

unfurling said:


> My red bag... A Reed Krakoff hobo
> View attachment 2683125
> View attachment 2683126




This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Ljlj

Here are my red beauties:

Marc Jacobs small Cecilia




YSL large Muse




Chanel jumbo




Chanel reissue woc


----------



## beggarbaby

Distressed Campomaggi bag:


----------



## clevercat

Here's mine - Dark Red Chanel M/L Flap




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ljlj said:


> Here are my red beauties:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs small Cecilia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL large Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue woc




Uhhhh... Speechless!!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## OperaPeach

My Pashli is red


----------



## SummerMango

Hi!

I am new to TPF&#128150;. So happy to be here. Here is my Red Bag. It is Burberry SM Hepburn in Red Claret&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nanciii

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 2687164
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I am new to TPF&#128150;. So happy to be here. Here is my Red Bag. It is Burberry SM Hepburn in Red Claret&#10084;&#65039;




Welcome! Your purse is very pretty!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## SummerMango

Nanciii said:


> Welcome! Your purse is very pretty!
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.




Thank you so much Nanciii&#128150;. So happy to be here


----------



## Mimmy

Coach medium Borough in vermillion.


----------



## SummerMango

Mimmy said:


> Coach medium Borough in vermillion.
> View attachment 2687845




So pretty. Love the color&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Mimmy

SummerMango said:


> So pretty. Love the color&#128150;&#128150;




Thanks SummerMango!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Reissue, 227 from 2012


----------



## ElainePG

*Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*, shown with one of my Hermes scarves (Feux d'Artifices, designed by Michel Duchene in 1987). I have a wee collection of Hermes 90cm silk scarves that I enjoy pairing with my bags 

Second photo showing the way I usually carry this bag: dressed all in black, with a scarf to soften the look (this one is a wool/silk oblong by Cole Hahn).


----------



## SummerMango

ElainePG said:


> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*, shown with one of my Hermes scarves (Feux d'Artifices, designed by Michel Duchene in 1987). I have a wee collection of Hermes 90cm silk scarves that I enjoy pairing with my bags
> 
> 
> 
> Second photo showing the way I usually carry this bag: dressed all in black, with a scarf to soften the look (this one is a wool/silk oblong by Cole Hahn).




Absolutely gorgeous. Love both your beautiful bag and scarf&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Misunderstood

I love, love red bags.  Here are mine...
Papillon kusama & garden party in rouge piment...


----------



## ReiChan1

Misunderstood said:


> I love, love red bags.  Here are mine...
> Papillon kusama & garden party in rouge piment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688215


That Papillon is so striking! When was it in production? As always I love the Garden Party regardless of color.


----------



## Misunderstood

ReiChan1 said:


> That Papillon is so striking! When was it in production? As always I love the Garden Party regardless of color.




Yes, indeed!  I got it in Fall 2012.  These red bags always lift up my spirit..,


----------



## ElainePG

Ljlj said:


> Here are my red beauties:
> 
> Marc Jacobs small Cecilia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL large Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue woc


They are all TDF, but I'm especially in love with the MJ Cecilia and the YSL Muse. I don't know if you watch(ed) "House of Cards," but Robin Wright (the female lead) carries a black YSL Muse Large it plays an important role in the show! The bag inspired me to hunt down and purchase a muse bag, even though they are no longer being made! Wish I could have found a red one like yours, but I do love the small bronze that I found.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*, shown with one of my Hermes scarves (Feux d'Artifices, designed by Michel Duchene in 1987). I have a wee collection of Hermes 90cm silk scarves that I enjoy pairing with my bags
> 
> Second photo showing the way I usually carry this bag: dressed all in black, with a scarf to soften the look (this one is a wool/silk oblong by Cole Hahn).


Stunning with the scarf, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Stunning with the scarf, Elaine!


Thank you, skyqueen! One of these days, I *really* need to do a tPF album where I pair each of my bags with an Hermes scarf. I just need to find a place in my house where there's enough morning light, and then gear myself up for the project.


----------



## Ljlj

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh... Speechless!!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Thank you.  I love red bags!



ElainePG said:


> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*, shown with one of my Hermes scarves (Feux d'Artifices, designed by Michel Duchene in 1987). I have a wee collection of Hermes 90cm silk scarves that I enjoy pairing with my bags
> 
> Second photo showing the way I usually carry this bag: dressed all in black, with a scarf to soften the look (this one is a wool/silk oblong by Cole Hahn).



Gorgeous MJ! 



ElainePG said:


> They are all TDF, but I'm especially in love with the MJ Cecilia and the YSL Muse. I don't know if you watch(ed) "House of Cards," but Robin Wright (the female lead) carries a black YSL Muse Large it plays an important role in the show! The bag inspired me to hunt down and purchase a muse bag, even though they are no longer being made! Wish I could have found a red one like yours, but I do love the small bronze that I found.



Hi Elaine! We've chatted before at the MJ chat thread. I haven't watched the show but wow, it sounds interesting. Congrats on the bronze muse bag.
I used to own a red Stam but sold it because it's the exact same shade of red as the small Cecilia. I miss that bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Love red bags too....My 1980 red Kelly


----------



## skyqueen

QuelleFromage said:


> Love red bags too....My 1980 red Kelly


WOW...what a classic!


----------



## SummerMango

QuelleFromage said:


> Love red bags too....My 1980 red Kelly




Absolutely gorgeous&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bayou Minou

Oh no! You ladies are such a bad influence on me!!!  

I love red handbags and I can only think of one red one I have that is buried in my closet.

I'm going shopping!


----------



## ElainePG

QuelleFromage said:


> Love red bags too....My 1980 red Kelly



Wow what a stunner! Have you owned it since 1980, or did you buy it pre-loved? It is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*, shown with one of my Hermes scarves (Feux d'Artifices, designed by Michel Duchene in 1987). I have a wee collection of Hermes 90cm silk scarves that I enjoy pairing with my bags
> 
> Second photo showing the way I usually carry this bag: dressed all in black, with a scarf to soften the look (this one is a wool/silk oblong by Cole Hahn).


Elaine, love it.  That Hermes scarf with your MJ red is gorgeous!


----------



## mkpurselover

Harper Quinn said:


> Reissue, 227 from 2012


I'm in love with your reissue and your kitty!!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Elaine, love it.  That Hermes scarf with your MJ red is gorgeous!


Thank you, *mk*! I love wearing them together&#8230; they make me happy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

skyqueen said:


> WOW...what a classic!





SummerMango said:


> Absolutely gorgeous&#128525;&#128525;





ElainePG said:


> Wow what a stunner! Have you owned it since 1980, or did you buy it pre-loved? It is a gorgeous bag.



Thank you!!  I bought it pre-loved, from a tPFer in fact, I got so lucky!...it's not the most practical bag but I love it to pieces. I only wish I had been buying these bags since 1980!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Here is my red bag, a rouge garance Hermès Picotin PM. Love this little bag so much, it fits so much more than you would think, plus I love that it's so easy to carry and my stuff is easily accessible.


----------



## clevercat

Here's mine 




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## mkpurselover

clevercat said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 2691811
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


Gorgeous, love the dark red and ruthenium hardware!


----------



## Creativelyswank

PrincessCypress said:


> Here is my red bag, a rouge garance Hermès Picotin PM. Love this little bag so much, it fits so much more than you would think, plus I love that it's so easy to carry and my stuff is easily accessible.




Absolutely lovely, the leather looks so luxurious.


----------



## Elise.J




----------



## Nanciii

Elise.J said:


> View attachment 2691935


----------



## ElainePG

Elise.J said:


> View attachment 2691935


----------



## ElainePG

PrincessCypress said:


> Here is my red bag, a rouge garance Hermès Picotin PM. Love this little bag so much, it fits so much more than you would think, plus I love that it's so easy to carry and my stuff is easily accessible.


I've always wanted a Picotin they look SO easy to carry! The color of this one is TDF!


----------



## ElainePG

clevercat said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 2691811
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


How beautiful clevercat. And may I say, I also like your Robert Heinlein quotation? It's very true!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Creativelyswank said:


> Absolutely lovely, the leather looks so luxurious.



Thank you, Creativelyswank! I do love the leather, it's one of my favorite features of Hermès bags. 



ElainePG said:


> I've always wanted a Picotin they look SO easy to carry! The color of this one is TDF!



ElainePG, even though I got my first Picotin sight unseen, I ended up loving it so much that I now have 3!


----------



## ElainePG

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, Creativelyswank! I do love the leather, it's one of my favorite features of Hermès bags.
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG, even though I got my first Picotin sight unseen, I ended up loving it so much that I now have 3!


Wow! What a stunning family photo! Each is more beautiful than the next!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ElainePG said:


> Wow! What a stunning family photo! Each is more beautiful than the next!!!



Awww, thanks ElainePG! I don't tend to repeat styles in my bag collection and the Picotin is the only one that I have 3 of, but I love this bag that much! It's also my most complimented bag, which I find interesting because I think of it as a such a casual, carefree under the radar type bag. If you have a chance to get one, I highly recommend it!


----------



## ElainePG

PrincessCypress said:


> Awww, thanks ElainePG! I don't tend to repeat styles in my bag collection and the Picotin is the only one that I have 3 of, but I love this bag that much! It's also my most complimented bag, which I find interesting because I think of it as a such a casual, carefree under the radar type bag. If you have a chance to get one, I highly recommend it!


I'd *love* to! Are they ever available pre-loved? Although their MSRP isn't really over-the-top, the way a lot of H bags are. Am I right that they list for under $2,500? Or did I put a decimal point in the wrong place, LOL?


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> I'd *love* to! Are they ever available pre-loved? Although their MSRP isn't really over-the-top, the way a lot of H bags are. Am I right that they list for under $2,500? Or did I put a decimal point in the wrong place, LOL?




In France, the Picotin PM ( same model as Princess Cypress ' wonderful ones) costs 1650. Should be under $2500.


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> In France, the Picotin PM ( same model as Princess Cypress ' wonderful ones) costs 1650. Should be under $2500.



Thank you, Mariapia! That's within my budget just barely!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Ljlj said:


> Here are my red beauties:
> 
> Marc Jacobs small Cecilia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL large Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue woc



i love the bags but also that armchair!


----------



## Harper Quinn

mkpurselover said:


> I'm in love with your reissue and your kitty!!



thank you! juno (kitty) is my most treasured!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ElainePG said:


> I'd *love* to! Are they ever available pre-loved? Although their MSRP isn't really over-the-top, the way a lot of H bags are. Am I right that they list for under $2,500? Or did I put a decimal point in the wrong place, LOL?



IIRC, the Picotin PM is priced at $2500 US. But you can also find some good deals on preloved ones if you're patient, as they do come around!


----------



## Creativelyswank

PrincessCypress said:


> IIRC, the Picotin PM is priced at $2500 US. But you can also find some good deals on preloved ones if you're patient, as they do come around!




I can't decide which one I like more, the red or the orange!! Gorgeous collection!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Creativelyswank said:


> I can't decide which one I like more, the red or the orange!! Gorgeous collection!



Thank you, Creativelyswank! You can't go wrong with either one, they are both wonderful pop colors that are quite easy to wear with most of my wardrobe.


----------



## ElainePG

PrincessCypress said:


> IIRC, the Picotin PM is priced at $2500 US. But you can also find some good deals on preloved ones if you're patient, as they do come around!


Oh, that's good to know! I might go that route, but not on vlea-Bay. I'd go with the trusted resellers, like Yoogi's Closet, and Fashionphile.

Thank you!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's good to know! I might go that route, but not on vlea-Bay. I'd go with the trusted resellers, like Yoogi's Closet, and Fashionphile.
> 
> Thank you!



And don't forget Ann's Fabulous Finds, I've seen a couple there, too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love this thread !
Some of my burgundys


----------



## Nanciii

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this thread !
> Some of my burgundys




Omg, I love your Velo~


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ljlj said:


> Here are my red beauties:
> 
> Marc Jacobs small Cecilia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL large Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue woc


Wow, I missed your post, these are lovely red beauties, and the chair is a perfect background.


----------



## mkpurselover

Harper Quinn said:


> thank you! juno (kitty) is my most treasured!


Of course she is!  She's a beauty.  Birman, Ragdoll, Himmy?


----------



## ElainePG

PrincessCypress said:


> And don't forget Ann's Fabulous Finds, I've seen a couple there, too.


Yes, I've heard they are a terrific source. Thank you!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I've heard they are a terrific source. Thank you!



You're welcome and good luck in your search!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Nanciii said:


> Omg, I love your Velo~
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Thank you


----------



## Elise.J

ElainePG said:


> What a fan-AT-bu-lous red! This makes me happy just looking at it! Is this a new bag?


Thanks  she makes me happy whenever I take her out, I got her a few years ago pre-loved


----------



## rockstarmish

Red isn't really my color, but I couldn't resist these! 

My Lovely Reds:

Rebecca Minkoff Elle Mini in Scarlet LGHW
Rebecca Minkoff Mini 5 Zip in Hot Red GMHW


----------



## ElainePG

rockstarmish said:


> Red isn't really my color, but I couldn't resist these!
> 
> My Lovely Reds:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Elle Mini in Scarlet LGHW
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini 5 Zip in Hot Red GMHW


Love the RM Elle&#8230; I was craving it all last fall! Finally decided I could live without it, but seeing it again in your photo, well, I'm not so sure LOL!


----------



## rockstarmish

ElainePG said:


> Love the RM Elle&#8230; I was craving it all last fall! Finally decided I could live without it, but seeing it again in your photo, well, I'm not so sure LOL!


Hello dear! It's nice to hear from you again! Ah, yes I too adore the Elle. It's my favorite style of RM. It's a wonderful bag to have, you won't regret it!


----------



## bagpacker

Yup, every woman should.


----------



## FenderGirl

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2661275
> 
> View attachment 2661280
> 
> My red bags, Alma might be a nice one to add.
> Love all these red beauties in this thread, please
> keep them coming



wowza! That first bag is absolutely gorgeous! It's the perfect (in my opinion) red. So very classic and understated. What make and model is this?


----------



## mtstmichel

Chloe Marcie in Holly Berry


----------



## Lurvebags

Here's mine....not as pricey as everyone else's hahahaha


----------



## ninakt

FenderGirl said:


> wowza! That first bag is absolutely gorgeous! It's the perfect (in my opinion) red. So very classic and understated. What make and model is this?



That is Fendi, 2Jours, medium size.
Thank you very much for your compliment.


----------



## Princess Coco

Wow.. I come across this thread. Thanks for letting me share &#128518;


----------



## ElainePG

Princess Coco said:


> Wow.. I come across this thread. Thanks for letting me share &#128518;


LOVE the Balenciaga! What color red is it, and what year?


----------



## rowy65

Just one sole red bag...  Dior Promenade Pochette in Rouge Vif and GHW


----------



## ElainePG

rowy65 said:


> Just one sole red bag...  Dior Promenade Pochette in Rouge Vif and GHW


Oh, but if you're only going to have one, *rowy*, I'd say this is the one to have! It is simply gorgeous!


----------



## rowy65

ElainePG said:


> Oh, but if you're only going to have one, *rowy*, I'd say this is the one to have! It is simply gorgeous!



Awwww, thanks ElainePG.   It's one of my fave weekend bags.  J'adore Dior!


----------



## ElainePG

rowy65 said:


> Awwww, thanks ElainePG.   It's one of my fave weekend bags. * J'adore Dior*!



Moi, aussi!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Gucci soho to match nails


----------



## BPC

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2699760
> 
> 
> Gucci soho to match nails



love it. the bag and nails.


----------



## ElainePG

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2699760
> 
> 
> Gucci soho to match nails


A perfect match!


----------



## Princess Coco

ElainePG said:


> LOVE the Balenciaga! What color red is it, and what year?



Thanks  it is Rose Corail from 2013 collection


----------



## ElainePG

Princess Coco said:


> Thanks  it is Rose Corail from 2013 collection


Rose Corail is a gorgeous color! And it's fabulous with the GSH.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Finally I own a rouge bag...it arrived today in mail

Vintage hermes rouge bag


----------



## ElainePG

DizzyFairy said:


> Finally I own a rouge bag...it arrived today in mail
> 
> Vintage hermes rouge bag
> 
> View attachment 2700177


OMG&#8230; that is an *amazing* bag! I love the hardware design on the front of the flap.


----------



## DizzyFairy

ElainePG said:


> OMG that is an *amazing* bag! I love the hardware design on the front of the flap.



Thank you ElainePG


----------



## Lurvebags

missmandymarie said:


> Here's my only red bag, Coach Madison shoulder flap in Scarlett. I tend to use this as a wintery holiday bag...I don't wear red very often but it's the perfect bag for Christmas parties




I bought this bag too! Such a classic looking bag &#128522;


----------



## QuelleFromage

DizzyFairy said:


> Finally I own a rouge bag...it arrived today in mail
> 
> Vintage hermes rouge bag
> 
> View attachment 2700177


An Elise (I think?)! Beautiful - I love a vintage red bag!


----------



## DizzyFairy

QuelleFromage said:


> An Elise (I think?)! Beautiful - I love a vintage red bag!



Thanks QF... It's been tough to find the name... Another tpfer thinks its called ELISA.... Mmm would you know else can I find out?

Thanks


----------



## Dreamsharer

Aaa


----------



## Mulberrygal

My two red beauties 

First my everyday, super comfy to wear Balenciaga Town


----------



## Mulberrygal

And second my Chloe Paraty


----------



## Mariapia

Mulberrygal said:


> And second my Chloe Paraty




Both are stunning, Mulberrygal!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mariapia said:


> Both are stunning, Mulberrygal!



Thank you Mariapia,   I really love red and could easily gluten myself on more but want to get as much use as I can out of these so have rationed myself to two.  The same goes for bright pink


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hi!! I created a similar thread two years ago but I think it was burried. Lol!! I just love red bags. Surprisingly red is actually a neutral color! Here are my red bags


----------



## Fimpagebag

:giggles:Here's my St. John's Bay red leather hobo. I love it's clean lines, versatility, and (of course) *color.* It's one of my favorite "well behaved" bags that I wear year round.     :giggles:


----------



## Nanciii

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi!! I created a similar thread two years ago but I think it was burried. Lol!! I just love red bags. Surprisingly red is actually a neutral color! Here are my red bags
> 
> View attachment 2714245




WOW, just WOW!!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Fimpagebag

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi!! I created a similar thread two years ago but I think it was burried. Lol!! I just love red bags. Surprisingly red is actually a neutral color! Here are my red bags
> 
> View attachment 2714245




Awesome collection, dangerouscurves!  I swoon....


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mulberrygal said:


> And second my Chloe Paraty



I love this! Would love to get the python as well but so hard to find one in Germany. Do the scales curl up after sometime?


----------



## Mulberrygal

dangerouscurves said:


> I love this! Would love to get the python as well but so hard to find one in Germany. Do the scales curl up after sometime?



So far I've been lucky and not had any problems. I think the bags about 1 1/2 years old so hoping its not going to be a problem.

I really love the Paraty and this ones very special but I do find the opening is quite small to allow easy access. I wouldn't buy another, having said that Id never part with this one either.


----------



## elvisfan4life

My red bayswater


----------



## elvisfan4life

Red small Effie...both are mulberry btw


----------



## ninakt

Nanciii said:


> WOW, just WOW!!
> 
> +1


----------



## SummerMango

Chanel Golden Class Large Flap &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SummerMango




----------



## Mariapia

A second red bag. A Minelli.


----------



## Nanciii

Mariapia said:


> A second red bag. A Minelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2719603




The leather looks delicious~!!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Here's my red baby. Coach Madison Mini Sadie in Scarlet.


----------



## PamN

My red purses from left to right:  Coach Minetta, Fossil, Sak and Hobo (which I carried every single day for three years).


----------



## puticat

My 2 recent Reds, love love them both


----------



## Mary.Pursegirl

Mine is by Campomaggi.


----------



## Nanciii

puticat said:


> My 2 recent Reds, love love them both




What is the name of the LV bag? It is new right?


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Carolevers

My everyday bag for the last 2 years....


----------



## cwxx

westvillage said:


> Cocinelle



Westvillage, I love the closure on your tote! I feel like the market is flooded with bags (especially totes) that look so similar, it's nice to see anything that makes a bag stand out.  Where did you buy it? Do you know the model name or #?


----------



## westvillage

cwxx said:


> Westvillage, I love the closure on your tote! I feel like the market is flooded with bags (especially totes) that look so similar, it's nice to see anything that makes a bag stand out.  Where did you buy it? Do you know the model name or #?



Thanks so much.  It's a pretty bag and easy to carry, very light and summery. I love this thread, seeing all the variations on red bags!


----------



## indiaink

Coach Classic Basic Bag in wine/burgundy red


----------



## renza

Mariapia said:


> A second red bag. A Minelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2719603


This is so pretty! I have never heard of this brand. Can I ask what is their price point and where they are available?




indiaink said:


> Coach Classic Basic Bag in wine/burgundy red


I love this. It's cute and classic.


----------



## Mariapia

renza said:


> This is so pretty! I have never heard of this brand. Can I ask what is their price point and where they are available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. It's cute and classic.




I had a look at the Minelli on line shop to know in which countries they have boutiques. 
France of course, but also Belgium, Switzerland, Spain, Canada ( Montréal), the Philippines, Egypt.
The prices for leather bags are a little bit less than 200.


----------



## Jesssh

indiaink said:


> Coach Classic Basic Bag in wine/burgundy red



Love the basic bag. So easy to use!


----------



## westvillage

Jesssh said:


> Love the basic bag. So easy to use!



I love the basic bag too and ESPECIALLY in this color. 

Jesssh, I clicked on your Gateway Collection and I just love your commitment to Coach through years, and your choice of styles is so well curated.  It's completely charming, IMHO.


----------



## westvillage

indiaink said:


> Coach Classic Basic Bag in wine/burgundy red



India, I've followed you in the BV forum. I have 3 and my mother-in-law had 2 in the '80s ... I have deep affection for those bags. I love that you have a root with Coach too.  Both Coach and BV have a big, soft piece of my heart. 

Coming soon to the Red Bag thread ... another Coach and a BV in Appia (is it actually reddish? never can tell where it belongs).


----------



## westvillage

Coach Lady bag  from 2013. It's about 6x9". Peeking behind it Is a 'love red' Coach Daily bag. And I do love red bags.


----------



## averagejoe

puticat said:


> my 2 recent reds, love love them both



wow!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

westvillage said:


> Coach Lady bag  from 2013. It's about 6x9". Peeking behind it Is a 'love red' Coach Daily bag. And I do love red bags.




Beautiful bag! Is this style still available in stores?


----------



## westvillage

simplyhappy said:


> Beautiful bag! Is this style still available in stores?



No longer available. It came in three colors, black, this one and taupe and unfortunately it was gone in a quick season


----------



## simplyhappy

westvillage said:


> No longer available. It came in three colors, black, this one and taupe and unfortunately it was gone in a quick season




Ahh thanks. I've been waiting for a MFF Coach red bag but missed out on that one. Now I see your style and it looks so elegant! 

I really like this thread and trying to read through all the other red bags!


----------



## mkpurselover

Posting my lovely new dark red Chanel Camera Bag, with Chevron stitching!


----------



## soonergirl

Brahmin Trina in Carmine Red


----------



## Tuuli35

Hayden Harnett


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> Posting my lovely new dark red Chanel Camera Bag, with Chevron stitching!



Beautiful bag and very sophisticated colour. I am not even a red bag person, but drooling over this.


----------



## cwxx

my fendi 2jours workhorse


----------



## pca

This isn't designer.  But had a coupon so paid under $100. All leather. Can wear with black or brown shoes, gold or silver jewelry.  Great for every day.  

http://m.bananarepublic.gap.com/product.html?dn=bp128603072&dv=0&shopid=2&pdn=bc13920


----------



## furfur11

cwxx said:


> my fendi 2jours workhorse




Beautiful bag!! &#128525;


----------



## furfur11

pca said:


> This isn't designer.  But had a coupon so paid under $100. All leather. Can wear with black or brown shoes, gold or silver jewelry.  Great for every day.
> 
> http://m.bananarepublic.gap.com/product.html?dn=bp128603072&dv=0&shopid=2&pdn=bc13920




I love your tote bag! Amazing colour you have there!


----------



## furfur11

This is the only red bag I have, my cube boy.


----------



## westvillage

furfur11 said:


> This is the only red bag I have, my cube boy.



Amazing bag and a simply great photograph of it sitting in that background! 

Purseblog should show this one at the end of the week as a "Best of PurseForum."


----------



## SkyJuicy

This is mine&#128536;


----------



## luv_bagz

My DVF and Anya &#128525;


----------



## furfur11

westvillage said:


> Amazing bag and a simply great photograph of it sitting in that background!
> 
> 
> 
> Purseblog should show this one at the end of the week as a "Best of PurseForum."




Thank you, westvillage!!! &#128515; Appreciate it!


----------



## cwxx

furfur11 said:


> This is the only red bag I have, my cube boy.



I'm not a Chanel girl, but this I love!


----------



## Nanciii

My new red~ loving it's~!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## furfur11

Nanciii said:


> My new red~ loving it's~!
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.




Congratz! It's a beautiful bag. I'm so jealous.. I was looking for alma bb in this colour, but I had no luck so I got the fuschia instead.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Mariapia said:


> A second red bag. A Minelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2719603


Beautiful... bag.


----------



## ArchMaMa

My favorite red Hs...


----------



## Mariapia

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 2778942
> View attachment 2778943
> View attachment 2778944
> 
> 
> My favorite red Hs...




Wow, archmama! Pure perfection!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Mariapia said:


> Wow, archmama! Pure perfection!




Thanks Maria! Red is always a classic and I consider it a neutral.


----------



## Nanciii

My Fuchsia EPI and Cerise Vernis. Love them so much~! 


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## ninakt

Nancii, you lucky woman, gorgeous bags


----------



## Nanciii

ninakt said:


> Nancii, you lucky woman, gorgeous bags




Thank you~!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci nice microguccissima patent leather top handle bag


----------



## ellah012

Speedy 30 in Orient is as red as I get, depending on the lighting it could look red or blood orange~~ XD


----------



## Mariapia

ellah012 said:


> Speedy 30 in Orient is as red as I get, depending on the lighting it could look red or blood orange~~ XD




Wow! It ´s absolutely gorgeous, ellah!


----------



## Nanciii

ellah012 said:


> Speedy 30 in Orient is as red as I get, depending on the lighting it could look red or blood orange~~ XD




Love your bag, and the bag charm~so cute~!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Melora

Mariapia said:


> A second red bag. A Minelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2719603


I wasn't here in this section for a while. What a great and admirable bag, Mariapia!  Absolutely terrific.  The leather looks heavenly! By the way I've never heard about Minelli. But that does not surprise me, because there is no shop in Germany.


----------



## ellah012

Mariapia said:


> Wow! It ´s absolutely gorgeous, ellah!





Nanciii said:


> Love your bag, and the bag charm~so cute~!
> 
> Thank you and Arnold (the bear) says thanks as well XD
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Thank you and Arnold (the bear) says thanks as well XD


----------



## Fashion_Feri

Not sure if this counts as red, but in certain lighting....

New to using this forum bare with me


----------



## Mariapia

Melora said:


> I wasn't here in this section for a while. What a great and admirable bag, Mariapia!  Absolutely terrific.  The leather looks heavenly! By the way I've never heard about Minelli. But that does not surprise me, because there is no shop in Germany.




There are Minelli shops in Belgium and Switzerland too. But nothing in Germany, unfortunately, Melora. Keep the brand in mind if you travel to France or to Belgium or Switzerland ....
Minelli leather bags are great quality. And affordable, less than  200.


----------



## mcwee

One of my red


----------



## Nanciii

mcwee said:


> One of my red




I love this style~! This is on my wishing list, I will get it next year after I end my ban.......


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Nanciii

Alma Vernis in Cerise.


----------



## Tomsmom

Recently acquired from thrifting, my red Escada 

*

*


----------



## snowbubble

Chanel 12A caviar red jumbo


----------



## missmoimoi

After years of staying away from lipstick red handbags, I was suddenly struck by the Electric Red Bug:


givenchy med pandora red w silver hardware (sugar leather)
fossil erin tote Real Red w brass hardware
fossil sutton xbody red w silver hardware
I think the fossil bags have to go back otherwise I'm just full on having an OCD moment


----------



## missmoimoi

snowbubble said:


> Chanel 12A caviar red jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796248



WOW!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Here is my other (dark) red handbag:  med nightingale in carmine red - sorry I've got a smack of green here too


----------



## sdkitty

my red Ralph Lauren bag


----------



## JadaStormy

Great thread! My alma (see my avatar) was close in hot pink, but she's no longer with me. I have always wanted a *blood red* bag. One day...


----------



## elisian

What a great resource. I think my next red bag might have to be Chanel... that caviar jumbo is gorgeous!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Here's my newest addition, and she just happens to be a deep red. She's a Coach Peyton Leather Mini Domed Satchel in Sherry.

Out of direct sunlight:






In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:





In the sun, up close:





Another in the sun, a little less close:


----------



## Elise.J

Loving my new Massaccesi a Selene in Amaranto


----------



## Mariapia

Elise.J said:


> Loving my new Massaccesi a Selene in Amaranto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816197




Lovely bag and cute charm, Elise&#128515;
Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## nerimanna

agree, a woman should own one red bag. for me, it's a statement piece. here's mine, zagliani audrey python bag


----------



## Elise.J

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag and cute charm, Elise&#128515;
> Congrats on your purchase!




Thank you Mariapia


----------



## julie32

My little red bag: Chloe Marcie Crossbody in Maple Leaf


----------



## Nanciii

This is technically red..... Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

I LOVE red bags! My favorite red bag is my Avatar bag. Dooney and Bourke Colette Shopper.  She brings me "Joy"!


----------



## Apelila

My one and only red bag that I adore so much


----------



## RuedeNesle

Prix de Dressage (ShopHQ.com).  Pic taken last Summer.


----------



## djfmn

My new Massaccesi mini Selene in Amaranto with silver hardware and gray lining. I have been wanting a red bag for ages this one is perfect. Love it!!!! This is the smaller version of the bag that Elise posted about.


----------



## AshTx.1

So happy I can finally contribute to this thread!  My Christmas purse, an MK Astrid in the color claret.


----------



## AshTx.1

Apelila said:


> My one and only red bag that I adore so much



Adorable!


----------



## Apelila

AshTx.1 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you so much
Happy Holidays!


----------



## serenityneow

Lipstick red small Celine trio


----------



## Mariapia

serenityneow said:


> Lipstick red small Celine trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843150




Wonderful Céline, serenityneow!


----------



## Minion89

Agree i just havent Found my red one yet&#128532;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney and Bourke crimson pocket satchel.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Fendi 2jours x


----------



## scumone

For some reason, I don't have the confidence to wear a red bag even though I have hot pink and other very bright colors!  This thread is going to inspire me to get the confidence.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney and Bourke crimson pocket satchel.




Gorgeous and I love how you have dressed her up my friend


----------



## Twoboyz

scumone said:


> For some reason, I don't have the confidence to wear a red bag even though I have hot pink and other very bright colors!  This thread is going to inspire me to get the confidence.




I just recently got the confidence to carry my red bag. It was just so beautiful and vibrant that I couldn't pass it up, and I'm glad I got it. It took me about a half a day if that to feel not only comfortable but proud to be carrying this gorgeous pop of color! I hope you do decide to get one, because along with carrying it comes a special feeling that I can't explain. So much that I have a second one on the way!


----------



## Twoboyz

I am loving everyone's beautiful red bags on this thread. I recently purchased my first red bag and I just fell in love....so much I have another one on the way. 

This is the Dooney & Bourke Pebble Grain Small Satchel in red. This was my first day carrying her while out doing some Christmas shopping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous and I love how you have dressed her up my friend



Thanks TB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I am loving everyone's beautiful red bags on this thread. I recently purchased my first red bag and I just fell in love....so much I have another one on the way.
> 
> This is the Dooney & Bourke Pebble Grain Small Satchel in red. This was my first day carrying her while out doing some Christmas shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2845589




You know this picture makes me  every time I see it!  I LOVE this bag in red!


----------



## rdgldy

I love all these red beauties-here are mine-a red Mansur Gavriel large bucket, a red AMQ satin clutch and a recently departed vintage Chanel flap.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> You know this picture makes me  every time I see it!  I LOVE this bag in red!




Thank you


----------



## scumone

Twoboyz said:


> I just recently got the confidence to carry my red bag. It was just so beautiful and vibrant that I couldn't pass it up, and I'm glad I got it. It took me about a half a day if that to feel not only comfortable but proud to be carrying this gorgeous pop of color! I hope you do decide to get one, because along with carrying it comes a special feeling that I can't explain. So much that I have a second one on the way!



I think I am!  I just need to find the perfect shape for me.  Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Catash

My Bal Ruby City!


----------



## AshTx.1

Twoboyz said:


> I am loving everyone's beautiful red bags on this thread. I recently purchased my first red bag and I just fell in love....so much I have another one on the way.
> 
> This is the Dooney & Bourke Pebble Grain Small Satchel in red. This was my first day carrying her while out doing some Christmas shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2845589



Gorgeous.


----------



## ksadowski

Coquelicot Balenciaga Velo &#128525;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Prix de Dressage (ShopHQ.com)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 2845453
> 
> 
> Fendi 2jours x


so pretty love it


----------



## Nanciii

ksadowski said:


> Coquelicot Balenciaga Velo &#128525;
> View attachment 2847757




Very pretty~!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

The only red bag I had for years was a Dooney & Bourke large Nina. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now other red bags in my collection are these:

Small Longchamp Le Pliage.



LC Balzane Roots.



Flura leather.


----------



## Jereni

Gorgeous bags in here! Excited to offer mine... First red bag ever actually. Proenza Schouler PS1 crossbody. It's a great, darker red that looks good for fall tones.


----------



## renza

^That is gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

renza said:


> ^That is gorgeous!




Thanks renza!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> The only red bag I had for years was a Dooney & Bourke large Nina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862055
> 
> 
> Now other red bags in my collection are these:
> 
> Small Longchamp Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2862056
> 
> 
> LC Balzane Roots.
> View attachment 2862058
> 
> 
> Flura leather.
> View attachment 2862059




Hi GP!

I'm lovin' your collection of red bags!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous bags in here! Excited to offer mine... First red bag ever actually. Proenza Schouler PS1 crossbody. It's a great, darker red that looks good for fall tones.
> 
> View attachment 2862219
> 
> View attachment 2862220



That looks great on you! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP!
> 
> I'm lovin' your collection of red bags!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Absolutely! The red bags bring a bit of spice to my collection.

Love this thread!


----------



## dangerouscurves




----------



## snowbubble

Chanel classic flap Jumbo and Lady Dior medium


----------



## Mariapia

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870422
> 
> Chanel classic flap Jumbo and Lady Dior medium




Stunning bags, snowbubble!
This morning I saw a lady carrying a red Lady Dior like yours!
Pure elegance. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## snowbubble

Mariapia said:


> Stunning bags, snowbubble!
> This morning I saw a lady carrying a red Lady Dior like yours!
> Pure elegance. &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
I can't decide whether to keep this or exchange it for a royal blue lambskin one.


----------



## Mariapia

snowbubble said:


> Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
> I can't decide whether to keep this or exchange it for a royal blue lambskin one.




Tough decision, snowbubble. You can't go wrong either way!
The Lady Dior is wonderful in all colours.&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;


----------



## papertiger

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870422
> 
> Chanel classic flap Jumbo and Lady Dior medium



These are both classics.

Is it the patent you're not sure about? I think a bright red Dior is one of the coveted, super sexy and so much fun and I'm not a natural lover of patents either.  You can wear this one in the rain, the snow, any weather and no worries. I have quite a few Chanel lamb and though I adore them you certainly have to thin twice (and check the weather forecasts) before taking them out.


----------



## papertiger

Here are a couple from me 

BV Pourpre red Python Tote and Sammy (made in Ethiopia by a charity foundation) soft leather pouch


----------



## snowbubble

Mariapia said:


> Tough decision, snowbubble. You can't go wrong either way!
> The Lady Dior is wonderful in all colours.&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;


Unfortunately they didn't have the blue I was looking for, so this red it is.


----------



## snowbubble

papertiger said:


> These are both classics.
> 
> Is it the patent you're not sure about? I think a bright red Dior is one of the coveted, super sexy and so much fun and I'm not a natural lover of patents either.  You can wear this one in the rain, the snow, any weather and no worries. I have quite a few Chanel lamb and though I adore them you certainly have to thin twice (and check the weather forecasts) before taking them out.



Yah, I never owned any patent bags before this would be my first. Normally I wouldn't go for patent but I am so attracted to this color. 

Hahah Me too! I check the weather forecast everyday before wearing anything nice, otherwise longchamp le pliage it is!


----------



## snowbubble

papertiger said:


> Here are a couple from me
> 
> BV Pourpre red Python Tote and Sammy (made in Ethiopia by a charity foundation) soft leather pouch



The color on your little purse almost matches your python bag! 
Great fall/winter color.


----------



## Mariapia

papertiger said:


> Here are a couple from me
> 
> BV Pourpre red Python Tote and Sammy (made in Ethiopia by a charity foundation) soft leather pouch




Your bags are gorgeous, Papertiger.
As you love both BV and Python, I can tell you that I have just seen a BV Python bag in brown and beige at

www.collectorsquare.com

A very reputable site as you probably know...


----------



## Vancang

I will share my two red bags...I love the punch of color these give to my monochromatic outfits...
YSL sac du jour


Balenciaga Velo


----------



## papertiger

snowbubble said:


> The color on your little purse almost matches your python bag!
> Great fall/winter color.



Thanks snowbubble, I adore most shades of red but dark red works best for me, as you say more AW. I have a brighter red Liberty Boston that is great for all year round 



Mariapia said:


> Your bags are gorgeous, Papertiger.
> As you love both BV and Python, I can tell you that I have just seen a BV Python bag in brown and beige at
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> A very reputable site as you probably know...



Thank you so much Mariapia :kiss:, I shouldn't really look but now you tell me...


----------



## papertiger

Vancang said:


> I will share my two red bags...I love *the punch of color these give to my monochromatic outfits*...
> YSL sac du jour
> View attachment 2872166
> 
> Balenciaga Velo
> View attachment 2872167



I bet!

Both strong, eye-catching bags Vancang


----------



## HesitantShopper

I'll play my bags are nothing special but are red lol

This is A Roots Eddie Bag in what they call papaya.. it's a small crossbody in pure leather, it is lined though not raw.






Next my Coach Peyton Domed Satchel they call it Sherry, it's hard to take pictures of due the patent leather.


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Do you guys think red and fuchsia is basically the same color and can be worn the exact same way?


----------



## Mariapia

HesitantShopper said:


> I'll play my bags are nothing special but are red lol
> 
> This is A Roots Eddie Bag in what they call papaya.. it's a small crossbody in pure leather, it is lined though not raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next my Coach Peyton Domed Satchel they call it Sherry, it's hard to take pictures of due the patent leather.




Lovely bags, HesitantShopper! Congrats on your red purses!&#128525;


----------



## Yvelyny

charleston-mom said:


> I'm in!  Love red too!
> Valentino Rockstud.
> View attachment 2659633


love it &#65281;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bags, HesitantShopper! Congrats on your red purses!&#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

snowbubble said:


> Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
> I can't decide whether to keep this or exchange it for a royal blue lambskin one.




Keep the this one! It's a beauty.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Beautiful red bags, Ladies!!!


----------



## snowbubble

dangerouscurves said:


> Keep the this one! It's a beauty.




I did decide to keep this one, thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

snowbubble said:


> I did decide to keep this one, thank you!


----------



## Purseobsessed12

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870422
> 
> Chanel classic flap Jumbo and Lady Dior medium




You're bags are absolutely stunning! I would not be able to pick one of the two lol


----------



## Funbags1025

red Gucci Disco


----------



## HesitantShopper

Funbags1025 said:


> View attachment 2873475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red Gucci Disco



Oh, how cute is that?!


----------



## snowbubble

Purseobsessed12 said:


> You're bags are absolutely stunning! I would not be able to pick one of the two lol




Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## Funbags1025

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, how cute is that?!


Thank you!


----------



## jazmini

LV Alma in Epi


----------



## Purseobsessed12

jazmini said:


> LV Alma in Epi




Love this one!!!


----------



## jyyanks

Here's mine -- Hermes Halzan in Rouge Casaque


----------



## StylishMD

My Fendi 2jour petite in  brick along with my red Prada wallet and key holder


----------



## misscocktail

this is my only red. I just got it from my local handbag store, it is brandless but the leather is of such good quality, and the colour... Ooh my! &#128516; I'm used to wearing designer bags, but this beauty had to come home with me. I love her just as much as my LVs and Longchamps...&#128525;


----------



## Cilifene

Fabulous reds everyone...........

Here is my Griotte Soft Lockit PM from LV.


----------



## Etincelle

I cant remember if I already posted this but here is my one and only red bag, the Lancel Premier flirt in Red 1876. One of my favourite bags!


----------



## Nanciii

Cilifene said:


> Fabulous reds everyone...........
> 
> Here is my Griotte Soft Lockit PM from LV.




Beautiful&#65374;! Love it's~!


----------



## Cilifene

Nanciii said:


> Beautiful&#65374;! Love it's~!



Thank you Nanciii


----------



## jade

Does burgundy count?  

I've got this Rebecca Minkoff Fiona bucket bag today!


----------



## Mariapia

Etincelle said:


> I cant remember if I already posted this but here is my one and only red bag, the Lancel Premier flirt in Red 1876. One of my favourite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879782




Nice to see you back, Étincelle!&#128525;
Your Premier Flirt is gorgeous!&#128512;


----------



## Etincelle

Mariapia said:


> Nice to see you back, Étincelle!&#128525;
> Your Premier Flirt is gorgeous!&#128512;



Hi Mariapia, nice to see you here  Thank you, 2 years later I still love this bag


----------



## Mariapia

Etincelle said:


> Hi Mariapia, nice to see you here  Thank you, 2 years later I still love this bag




All your bags are great, Etincelle!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Etincelle

Mariapia said:


> All your bags are great, Etincelle!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Etincelle said:


> I cant remember if I already posted this but here is my one and only red bag, the Lancel Premier flirt in Red 1876. One of my favourite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879782



I love your Lancel bag!  It reminded me that I have a red Lancel bag.  I purchased it during Soldes when my sister and I were in Paris February, 2008.  Attached to the bag is my Initial charm.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jade said:


> Does burgundy count?
> 
> I've got this Rebecca Minkoff Fiona bucket bag today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879962



Very nice!


----------



## julie32

Now I got my first RED RED bag...


----------



## Etincelle

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your Lancel bag!  It reminded me that I have a red Lancel bag.  I purchased it during Soldes when my sister and I were in Paris February, 2008.  Attached to the bag is my Initial charm.



Thank you, I love yours too! Such a vibrant red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Etincelle said:


> Thank you, I love yours too! Such a vibrant red!



Thank you!


----------



## DiJe40

My red handbags 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 3 Delvaux..1 Mulberry Lily and Pliage Cuir Longchamp


----------



## mtstmichel

Longchamp LH tote


----------



## Mariapia

DiJe40 said:


> My red handbags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Delvaux..1 Mulberry Lily and Pliage Cuir Longchamp




Lovely red collection, DiJe!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

mtstmichel said:


> Longchamp LH tote




I love Longchamp and in red your Le Pliage is a real beauty, mtsmichel!


----------



## mtstmichel

Mariapia said:


> I love Longchamp and in red your Le Pliage is a real beauty, mtsmichel!



Thanks, Maria! I honestly I got it over two years ago and I don't really use her as much as I should. It's super versatile with the expandable zip and all.


----------



## DiJe40

Mariapia said:


> Lovely red collection, DiJe!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you..Mariapia..&#128515;


----------



## Oksanochka

This my red set)


----------



## Mariapia

Oksanochka said:


> This my red set)




Wow! What brand are the sneakers, Oksanochka?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Oksanochka said:


> This my red set)



Fabulous!


----------



## Oksanochka

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What brand are the sneakers, Oksanochka?




New balance sneakers


----------



## Oksanochka

HesitantShopper said:


> Fabulous!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Oksanochka said:


> New balance sneakers




Thank you, Oksanochka ! They are great!&#128512;


----------



## Moonfancy

*Love Love LOVE this, Oksanochka!  And you're right -- if I did more shopping I'd be a lot thinner!  (But so would my wallet.)  Thanks for sharing such a "happy-reds" picture!*




Oksanochka said:


> This my red set)


----------



## skyqueen

Oksanochka said:


> This my red set)




Perfect!


----------



## Oksanochka

Thank you)))))))




Moonfancy said:


> *Love Love LOVE this, Oksanochka!  And you're right -- if I did more shopping I'd be a lot thinner!  (But so would my wallet.)  Thanks for sharing such a "happy-reds" picture!*


----------



## Oksanochka

skyqueen said:


> Perfect!


Thank you very much!


----------



## maja2506

My new one &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mtstmichel

Rebecca Minkoff Red Nikki hobo. She's beautiful but heavy. But I love how she slouches!


----------



## Nanciii

mtstmichel said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Red Nikki hobo. She's beautiful but heavy. But I love how she slouches!




Beautiful leather~!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Oksanochka said:


> This my red set)


Love the whole look!


----------



## Oksanochka

Designerhbgirl said:


> Love the whole look!



Thank you very much)


----------



## Mariapia

I have just received my Rubis Longchamp Quadri Satchel!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Rubis Longchamp Quadri Satchel!
> View attachment 2892221



I've seen her on another thread... so nice, Mariapia. Congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I've seen her on another thread... so nice, Mariapia. Congrats!




I am so happy that I posted pictures everywhere, Ludmilla!&#128521;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Rubis Longchamp Quadri Satchel!
> View attachment 2892221




OMG! Congrats! Totally love it!!!


----------



## DiJe40

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Rubis Longchamp Quadri Satchel!
> View attachment 2892221




Beautiful bag..enjoy &#128515;


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! Congrats! Totally love it!!!







DiJe40 said:


> Beautiful bag..enjoy &#128515;




Thank you ladies&#128512;!


----------



## Ludmilla

My Mahagoni Balzane (Longchamp).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My Mahagoni Balzane (Longchamp).




It will be my next bag, Ludmilla..... during the next summer sales!&#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It will be my next bag, Ludmilla..... during the next summer sales!&#128525;




Hehehe, do so Mariapia. I can only recommend. &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe, do so Mariapia. I can only recommend. &#128521;




I am already in the starting blocks.....&#128512;


----------



## 2328

"Every woman should own a red bag" ---- 100% agree 

Red color really can't brighten up a woman


----------



## Mariapia

2328 said:


> "Every woman should own a red bag" ---- 100% agree
> 
> 
> 
> Red color really can't brighten up a woman




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## snowbubble

06 rouge vif


----------



## WineLover

Sharing my red bag- LV Epi Madeleine PM and key case.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MK Joan Satchel


----------



## Nanciii

WineLover said:


> Sharing my red bag- LV Epi Madeleine PM and key case.




Lovely~!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> MK Joan Satchel




Beautiful RN!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful RN!!!



Thanks TB!


----------



## WineLover

Nanciii said:


> Lovely~!


Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Just stepping into the red bags...this is my first MK Dillon...
Sorry for the poor picture, I didn't use the flash.  I need a better camera.  The flash on this one will make it look orange.


----------



## Mariapia

cdtracing said:


> Just stepping into the red bags...this is my first MK Dillon...
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture, I didn't use the flash.  I need a better camera.  The flash on this one will make it look orange.




Beautiful Dillon, cdtracing![emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Dillon, cdtracing![emoji7]



Thank you.  I've really enjoyed carrying this bag.  I love Croc bags, even Croc embossed leather bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cdtracing said:


> Just stepping into the red bags...this is my first MK Dillon...
> Sorry for the poor picture, I didn't use the flash.  I need a better camera.  The flash on this one will make it look orange.



Dillon is beautiful!  Congrats on stepping into red bags!


----------



## cdtracing

RuedeNesle said:


> Dillon is beautiful!  Congrats on stepping into red bags!



Thank you.  I'm really enjoying it & wonder why I waited so long.  I would love another red bag.  Any suggestions on another good one?  I like large bags because I carry around a lot of stuff.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I'm really enjoying it & wonder why I waited so long.  I would love another red bag.  Any suggestions on another good one?  I like large bags because I carry around a lot of stuff.



Dooney and Bourke has nice shoppers and totes in a variety of leathers (Florentine, Pebbled, Embossed)!  The Chelsea Shopper has a couple of leather options.  There is also the Shelby Shopper which is embossed pebble leather.  I think you'll like them for their size, organization (center divider as well as pockets), and quality.  Check out Dooney.com, qvc.com or ilovedooney.com for starters.  But they're also available at Macy's and some other department stores (in store and online).  Also zappos.com. You probably know all this already, just saying it in case you don't have any Dooney bags in your collection currently. 

Good luck with your next red bag search!


----------



## cdtracing

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney and Bourke has nice shoppers and totes in a variety of leathers (Florentine, Pebbled, Embossed)!  The Chelsea Shopper has a couple of leather options.  There is also the Shelby Shopper which is embossed pebble leather.  I think you'll like them for their size, organization (center divider as well as pockets), and quality.  Check out Dooney.com, qvc.com or ilovedooney.com for starters.  But they're also available at Macy's and some other department stores (in store and online).  Also zappos.com. You probably know all this already, just saying it in case you don't have any Dooney bags in your collection currently.
> 
> Good luck with your next red bag search!



Thanks.  I'll give them a look!


----------



## keishapie1973

julie32 said:


> Now I got my first RED RED bag...



Very pretty!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

My first ever red bag.....


----------



## Mariapia

keishapie1973 said:


> My first ever red bag.....
> 
> View attachment 2938418




Beautiful red bag, keishapie![emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful red bag, keishapie![emoji7]



Thank you!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying one of my red beauties today. MbMJ Francesca in Chianti. 
View attachment 2942347


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> My first ever red bag.....
> 
> View attachment 2938418




Gorgeous! I saw this at Macy's today and I am in love


----------



## jun3machina

My new Marc Jacobs 1984 in terracotta


----------



## mtstmichel

jun3machina said:


> My new Marc Jacobs 1984 in terracotta



Gorgeous! Love the shape and color!


----------



## Stansy

My med Lily brightens up grey summer days:


----------



## moi et mes sacs

My only red bag. Myriam schaefer Joyce


----------



## Mariapia

moi et mes sacs said:


> My only red bag. Myriam schaefer Joyce




Lovely bag, moi et mes sacs![emoji7]


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag, moi et mes sacs![emoji7]


Thanks. I bought it in the sale and red was the only colour. I wasn't sure but now so glad I did. It gives a pop of colour


----------



## Mariapia

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks. I bought it in the sale and red was the only colour. I wasn't sure but now so glad I did. It gives a pop of colour




Red is a gorgeous colour. And those grey handles are perfect![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tflowers921

cdtracing said:


> Just stepping into the red bags...this is my first MK Dillon...
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture, I didn't use the flash.  I need a better camera.  The flash on this one will make it look orange.




Love love love!!!


----------



## khriseeee

I've been on the hunt for a red bag, at first I wanted the Balenciaga city in coquelot (spelling?) but after owning two bal city bags, I'm not too impressed with the quality. 

Up next I wanted the YSL cabas chyc but when I finally came across one from a local reseller, it wasn't the shade of red I was looking for. 

I finally put in a reservation for the Gucci disco bag in tabasco....hoping this will be it!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I LOOOOVE red bags. I currently have four and am content. The only red addition I hope to make is a candy apple red bag with SHW (maybe Chanel vintage or boy??)  Here are my babies from oldest to newest.

Angela T red faux alligator clutch with wrist strap


----------



## Sparkletastic

Coach Willis in Burgundy Patent Leather (sorta red)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gucci Soho Red Leather Small Shoulder bag (this is one of my favorite bags!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

And finally my Prada Red Saffiano Leather Medium Double Zip Tote!  She's wearing the rhinestone bear charm that I found on eBay.


----------



## Trudysmom

Lovely handbags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely handbags.



Thanks!


----------



## Kalos

My new boy WOC that my husband kindly bought for my birthday. I also have a Mulberry red valentines Alexa, which I think I've posted here before.


----------



## misscocktail

Gerard Darel, the 24 Heures in Rouge:


----------



## alansgail

My beautiful birthday gift this year, a red Coach Crosby......love this bag!


----------



## MarLie




----------



## Mariapia

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3092612




Absolutely gorgeous, MarLie![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## FunBagz

My red beauty...


----------



## DiJe40

FunBagz said:


> My red beauty...




Wow..gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

FunBagz said:


> My red beauty...


Beautiful! Love the red leather and rhw combo!


----------



## FunBagz

DiJe40 said:


> Wow..gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]





Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful! Love the red leather and rhw combo!



Thank you, both! A red bag can really make an outfit!


----------



## applecidered

Wow so many beautiful bags on this thread!! I actually don't have a red bag and was waiting for the right one to call to me.


----------



## DrMom12

I have one, and I'm getting one next week! 
The first is this gorgeous evening bag that I bought in this little boutique in Florence a long time ago, and one that i'm picking up in a week is (swoon) a Saint Laurent Small Sac du Jour in Rouge Orient!


----------



## Wudge

DrMom12 said:


> I have one, and I'm getting one next week!
> The first is this gorgeous evening bag that I bought in this little boutique in Florence a long time ago, and one that i'm picking up in a week is (swoon) a Saint Laurent Small Sac du Jour in Rouge Orient!



Your boutique bag is stunning!


----------



## DrMom12

Wudge said:


> Your boutique bag is stunning!



Thank you! I believe the brand is "Calja"...? I'm not certain, but I love it!


----------



## alexisbcortinas

Nanciii said:


> It's said every woman should have a red bag, mine is the red Balenciaga Giant City, I'm so curious to see your red bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659076
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


That bag is AMAZING!


----------



## Manolos21

All of my red/burgundy bags!

Givenchy Antigona clutch in Raspberry
Balenciaga Part Time in Cassis
Chanel M/L lambskin flap with bijoux chain
Chanel 227 Reissue in burgundy


----------



## tenKrat

My Louis Vuitton Cannes bag (1996) in Epi leather. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sssy

Manolos21 said:


> All of my red/burgundy bags!
> 
> Givenchy Antigona clutch in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Part Time in Cassis
> Chanel M/L lambskin flap with bijoux chain
> Chanel 227 Reissue in burgundy



Your Part Time is gorgeous


----------



## _purseaddict_

tenKrat said:


> My Louis Vuitton Cannes bag (1996) in Epi leather. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3115775




That is so cute. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## _purseaddict_

Here is my red bag I bought 2 days ago from Coach. It's can be crossbody and also carried as wristlet.


----------



## khriseeee

My red disco bag


----------



## DiJe40

khriseeee said:


> My red disco bag
> View attachment 3116281




Beautiful..does it hold much? Never seen it irl..


----------



## serenityneow

Nina Ricci mini Marche in bordeaux.


----------



## fendifemale

What if you just have a red wallet? Does that count?:greengrin:


----------



## dangerouscurves

_purseaddict_ said:


> Here is my red bag I bought 2 days ago from Coach. It's can be crossbody and also carried as wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3116033
> View attachment 3116034




I never care much Coach but that one is beautiful!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

serenityneow said:


> Nina Ricci mini Marche in bordeaux.
> View attachment 3117640




My dream bag!!!! When I saw this in real life I was floored. Looking for a deep purple or deep grey one. You look good!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

khriseeee said:


> My red disco bag
> View attachment 3116281




Beautiful bag!!! They need to make a wristlet version of this bag!


----------



## gattodiparigi

serenityneow said:


> Nina Ricci mini Marche in bordeaux.
> View attachment 3117640



This looks beautiful!


----------



## fashion16

Ladies- I need your help. I bought a large Saint Laurent sac de jour in red about 1.5 yrs ago and I think I had carried in maybe 3 times. Resale to yoogis is very low and I always thought red bags were a nice pop of color but I wear a lot of jewel tones and it never feels like the red goes or if it does, it is 1 outfit and I am not into changing my bags daily. Do you only wear yours on limited occasions or do you wear it even when the color doesn't go with your outfit?


----------



## NuttyElla

My little red Chanel. Love her...


----------



## Jereni

serenityneow said:


> Nina Ricci mini Marche in bordeaux.
> View attachment 3117640




Aaaaah! Good grief this bag is gorgeous! Every time I get my hands on a Nina Ricco bag, I'm so impressed with the leather.


----------



## dangerouscurves

fashion16 said:


> Ladies- I need your help. I bought a large Saint Laurent sac de jour in red about 1.5 yrs ago and I think I had carried in maybe 3 times. Resale to yoogis is very low and I always thought red bags were a nice pop of color but I wear a lot of jewel tones and it never feels like the red goes or if it does, it is 1 outfit and I am not into changing my bags daily. Do you only wear yours on limited occasions or do you wear it even when the color doesn't go with your outfit?




Red is surprisingly a neutral color, contrary to what people think. It can go with anything in your wardrobe. Try! You'll love the result.


----------



## brae

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Red Leather Small Shoulder bag (this is one of my favorite bags!)


I loveeeee this.


----------



## Mariapia

dangerouscurves said:


> Red is surprisingly a neutral color, contrary to what people think. It can go with anything in your wardrobe. Try! You'll love the result.




+1[emoji3]


----------



## Sparkletastic

brae said:


> I loveeeee this.



Thanks! She's a joy to carry!



serenityneow said:


> Nina Ricci mini Marche in bordeaux.
> View attachment 3117640



GORGEOUS!  I love that bag!!!




fashion16 said:


> Do you only wear yours on limited occasions or do you wear it even when the color doesn't go with your outfit?


I find red to be very versatile. It adds a pop of color to neutrals like black, grey, beige, camel, and white.   I also think it's good with earthy colors like some greens, brown, navy. The only colors I would shy away from are pink (with red it feels like Valentine's Day), and orange & yellow (unless I was intentionally going for a brights look). 

Try looking up some outfits with red on the Internet for inspiration!  You'll be surprised how many looks and combos would be great with a classic bag like a red sac du Jour. And if you really can't make it happen feel free to gift it to me. You have a lovely bag!!


----------



## khriseeee

DiJe40 said:


> Beautiful..does it hold much? Never seen it irl..




Surpsingly it does hold quite a bit! I can fit my continental wallet, iphone 6+, hubby's xiaomi smartphone, tube of liptstick, small pack of wipes, car keys and there's still some room to spare


----------



## Manchoo78

I adore this Gucci soho!!! Love love love!


----------



## soramillay

fashion16 said:


> Ladies- I need your help. I bought a large Saint Laurent sac de jour in red about 1.5 yrs ago and I think I had carried in maybe 3 times. Resale to yoogis is very low and I always thought red bags were a nice pop of color but I wear a lot of jewel tones and it never feels like the red goes or if it does, it is 1 outfit and I am not into changing my bags daily. Do you only wear yours on limited occasions or do you wear it even when the color doesn't go with your outfit?


I think red is more of a fall-winter color than a spring-summer one. So if you find it too strong currently, you may be looking at it with your summer outfits in mind, I suggest trying to wear it more this fall and winter with your coats. It is great for the festive season (Christmas shopping, anyone?). I think red is fabulous with dark jewel tones and metallics too.


----------



## loogirl

I always have a red bag in my rotation! Love it for a pop of colour. My current red bag is a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

loogirl said:


> I always have a red bag in my rotation! Love it for a pop of colour. My current red bag is a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion.
> 
> View attachment 3119798


its beautiful


----------



## serenityneow

dangerouscurves said:


> My dream bag!!!! When I saw this in real life I was floored. Looking for a deep purple or deep grey one. You look good!!!!


Thank you!  I love it, and kind of want a large one too!


----------



## deeyn

I love red bags too! I have been wanting to get a new LV noe in epi leather, but i dont quite like the fuschia they have now. Must be patient... *sigh*


----------



## frzsri

Epi Speedy 25


----------



## papertiger

frzsri said:


> Epi Speedy 25
> 
> View attachment 3121900



Classic beautyn (my favourite shape in a red-hot colour, I totally approve


----------



## papertiger

NuttyElla said:


> My little red Chanel. Love her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118171





Manchoo78 said:


> I adore this Gucci soho!!! Love love love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119538



*Nutty* and* Manchoo* love these bags, perfect colour/bag size for a little pop



loogirl said:


> I always have a red bag in my rotation! Love it for a pop of colour. My current red bag is a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Vermillion.
> 
> View attachment 3119798



I always wanted an excuse for an all-leather LP. It's perfect in every way, but now I wish you'd never shown me


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Epi Speedy 25
> 
> View attachment 3121900




Hi frzsri, I like the tassels on your speedy. May I know where u got it?  Looks a bit similar to Anya Hindmarch style [emoji16]


----------



## frzsri

papertiger said:


> Classic beautyn (my favourite shape in a red-hot colour, I totally approve




Thanks PT[emoji4]. Coming from you, that's a real compliment[emoji8]




casseyelsie said:


> Hi frzsri, I like the tassels on your speedy. May I know where u got it?  Looks a bit similar to Anya Hindmarch style [emoji16]




Off Ebay. You can ask the seller to custom the length, size and color of tassel. Price is reasonable (about RM65 for mine) and was shipped quite quickly. Quality is quite good for the price point. Do you want me to PM the seller's ID?


----------



## Manchoo78

papertiger said:


> *Nutty* and* Manchoo* love these bags, perfect colour/bag size for a little pop
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Papertiger!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!! I so love this bag!


----------



## deeyn

My old and new red epi petit noe... I cannot decide which one i love most 

They were not on the floor for long and i wiped the area clean prior to taking the pic if anyone was wondering..


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## iamrose




----------



## Eclipse44

Another type of bag to add to my wish list!! &#128563;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

This is my favorite red bags, all Coach:


----------



## Always New LV

My Red Bag today, heading out for outlets shopping.


----------



## HotRedBag

Keep posting ladies! I need more eye candy!


----------



## _purseaddict_

iamrose said:


> View attachment 3143277




[emoji173]&#65039;


ChevaliereNoir said:


> This is my favorite red bags, all Coach:




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tenKrat

My most recent red bag purchase, Louis Vuitton Dora Soft BB in Rouge.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## Mariapia

Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

tenKrat said:


> My most recent red bag purchase, Louis Vuitton Dora Soft BB in Rouge.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3156771




Another Wow!


----------



## pbmuffin

I can't believe it's taken me so long to buy a red bag! Loving this one by Saint Laurent that I just received today!


----------



## kellytheshopper

tenKrat said:


> My most recent red bag purchase, Louis Vuitton Dora Soft BB in Rouge.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3156771




WOW! This is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## hiddencharms

Givenchy mini Antigona in raspberry!





​


----------



## _purseaddict_

hiddencharms said:


> Givenchy mini Antigona in raspberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Omg you are so lucky.  [emoji173]&#65039;I am dreaming to have mini Antigona.


----------



## Cilifene

Better pic of my LV griotte Soft Lockit pm....


----------



## Mariapia

Cilifene said:


> Better pic of my LV griotte Soft Lockit pm....




Gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Better pic of my LV griotte Soft Lockit pm....




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cilifene

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks Mariapia...



skyqueen said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks dear SQ ..


----------



## lcaddict

MK medium Selma in Chili


----------



## Adaniels729

Red Balenciaga town. I love her!


----------



## cdtracing

Cilifene said:


> Better pic of my LV griotte Soft Lockit pm....


----------



## cdtracing

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3165108
> 
> 
> MK medium Selma in Chili


----------



## cdtracing

Adaniels729 said:


> Red Balenciaga town. I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165133



I have got to get me one of those!!


----------



## Cilifene

hiddencharms said:


> Givenchy mini Antigona in raspberry!
> ​




Very nice....​ 


lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3165108
> 
> 
> MK medium Selma in Chili



Very nice....



Adaniels729 said:


> Red Balenciaga town. I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165133



Gorgeous...


----------



## Cilifene

cdtracing said:


>



Thanks dear


----------



## Livia1

Cilifene said:


> Better pic of my LV griotte Soft Lockit pm....



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

My first red bag- I usually get cooler colors- a Coach Charley convertible crossbody


----------



## Masuko

I just fell in love with red bags too. 

Welcome Chloé Marcie Mini Crossbody


----------



## Cilifene

Livia1 said:


> Simply gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dangerouscurves

My pre-loved but like new Jimmy Choo Mave bag. It's sooo purrrrty!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I LOOOVE that!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Pollie-Jean said:


>




What bag is this? It's beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

My Louis Vuitton Dora Ultra Soft MM in Bordeaux


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dangerouscurves said:


> What bag is this? It's beautiful.



Thank you ! I really love to carry it 
It's Marc O Polo Drawstring bag

http://de.marc-o-polo.com/damenmode...633001104.html?dwvar_50716633001104_color=381


----------



## dangerouscurves

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ! I really love to carry it
> It's Marc O Polo Drawstring bag
> 
> http://de.marc-o-polo.com/damenmode...633001104.html?dwvar_50716633001104_color=381




Thank you!!! The leather looks delicious. Do you know where Marc O Polo bags are made?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you!!! The leather looks delicious. Do you know where Marc O Polo bags are made?



No 
But quality is great


----------



## Esquared72

Absolutely loving this shade of red...Longchamp Neo in Opera
View attachment 3178365


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Love the bag but I LOVE your coat!


----------



## Cilifene

tenKrat said:


> My Louis Vuitton Dora Ultra Soft MM in Bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 3172066
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172067



Gorgeous.....


----------



## Mrs Penguin

mine!


----------



## Cilifene

Mrs Penguin said:


> mine!



Wow....


----------



## Mrs Penguin

Cilifene said:


> Wow....


----------



## verychic555

I have a few different shades of red. This one is ombré red/black. Dark red is one of my favorite colors of all time,


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Here's my love, the Gucci Soho Disco in red. It's a little brighter that norm in this photo because of the filter. It's really a true, classic red.


----------



## skyqueen

Purse Freak 323 said:


> It's really a true, classic red.


Good to know...I ordered one and wanted a true red!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

skyqueen said:


> Good to know...I ordered one and wanted a true red!



It's great. Fits just the right amount of necessities. I got mine in January and have used it off and on all year. Great investment piece.


----------



## Livia1

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Here's my love, the Gucci Soho Disco in red. It's a little brighter that norm in this photo because of the filter. It's really a true, classic red.




Love the Disco in red!
You are going to love that bag so much, it's absolutely fab!
Many congrats and enjoy using it.


----------



## Meeka41

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Here's my love, the Gucci Soho Disco in red. It's a little brighter that norm in this photo because of the filter. It's really a true, classic red.




Soooo pretty


----------



## JuneHawk

I can't remember if I posted in this thread already or not, but here is one of mine.  The first red bag I ever bought, a Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel in the color Crimson.    I have bought a couple more red bags, although not this red, more like wine colors.

It's an Instagram link because I can't figure out how do save IG photos on my computer.

https://www.instagram.com/p/2zPILXFVQg/


----------



## Nanciii

Cilifene said:


> Better pic of my LV griotte Soft Lockit pm....




This is so pretty~!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney and Bourke Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel


----------



## verychic555

This is melon color


----------



## chessmont

My etsy bag


----------



## Meeka41

My only red bag ......balenciaga oversized tote(men's bag)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
but I love big bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sweet Fire

15 medium lamb Ruth


----------



## JuneHawk

Aha! I found the photo on my Photobucket account!

Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel in Crimson


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Nanciii

Sweet Fire said:


> 15 medium lamb Ruth




Beautiful combination~!!!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Sweet Fire said:


> 15 medium lamb Ruth



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Nanciii said:


> Beautiful combination~!!!


 


LVmyotherbaby said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## gswpurse

My 2 red bags...dior gaucho saddle bag and fendi petit 2jour


----------



## HotRedBag

Jesssh said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous!
> 
> My little red rambler:
> 
> View attachment 2659239


Love this!!!


----------



## skyqueen

MG mini calf bucket! Great red..............[emoji319]


----------



## reginatina

skyqueen said:


> MG mini calf bucket! Great red..............[emoji319]



Wowzers!  That's a yummy bag. That color is gorgeous.


----------



## skyqueen

reginatina said:


> Wowzers!  That's a yummy bag. That color is gorgeous.




[emoji8]


----------



## Sparkletastic

JuneHawk said:


> Aha! I found the photo on my Photobucket account!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel in Crimson



Pretty!  I like the structure - it's interesting, not expected.


----------



## baghagg

My luscious lambskin 15C Jumbo w/ruthenium hardware


----------



## Sloane Beck

Pretty Pretty! I don't have a single red handbag. But now I'll definitely go with red


----------



## immigratty

Been a while since I added pics. Took a few pics to add to the collection. 

Cherry [ombre] bags, 

Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle


----------



## dangerouscurves

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Took a few pics to add to the collection.
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle




Beautiful bags!


----------



## immigratty

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bags!



thx so much


----------



## skyqueen

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Took a few pics to add to the collection.
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle


Especially love the Duilio Horsebit bag...does it come with a shoulder strap?


----------



## immigratty

skyqueen said:


> Especially love the Duilio Horsebit bag...does it come with a shoulder strap?



thx so much. no it does not have a shoulder strap. but it's pretty light. it looks very structured, but the leather is soft


----------



## missie1

Here is my red pomme alma


----------



## clevercat

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Took a few pics to add to the collection.
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle




What a lovely group shot!
Here's my collection of two [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

clevercat said:


> What a lovely group shot!
> Here's my collection of two [emoji7]
> View attachment 3232779



thx so much, love yours too.


----------



## Stacey D

Nanciii said:


> It's said every woman should have a red bag, mine is the red Balenciaga Giant City, I'm so curious to see your red bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659076
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


Wow I love this bag! Bright red love it!


----------



## baghagg

Cousins


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## remainsilly

It's Bayswater Wednesday, in mulberry subforum! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29930887&postcount=13


----------



## neverending

barskin said:


> Oh, lordy...that is just too gorgeous.



I quote you, it's so beautiful...


----------



## platinum_babie

I'm loving my coach turnlock borough! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pandorabox

My ruby Brahmin!!! It's a really pretty red in the daytime. Kinda dark outside now. Lol


----------



## BagLady14

LV BREA in rubies red


----------



## Glorioushb

I need to get a red bag, such a robust color.


----------



## pandorabox

Glorioushb said:


> I need to get a red bag, such a robust color.




Can't go wrong with it. I highly recommend it!


----------



## helenhandbag

Been a while since visiting this forum. This is my newest bag, and I'm obsessed &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pandorabox

helenhandbag said:


> Been a while since visiting this forum. This is my newest bag, and I'm obsessed [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299365




Stunning beauty.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

yay i love this thread !


----------



## Tbs717

helenhandbag said:


> Been a while since visiting this forum. This is my newest bag, and I'm obsessed &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299365



I'm in love!!!


----------



## Tbs717

Louis Vuitton alma in red vernis. I am debating between red givenchy or Saint Laurent nano sac


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coach Edie 28 in true red.


----------



## GA Peach

Reed Krakoff RK40.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde...comes with a long strap for over the shoulder or crossbody option


----------



## dangerouscurves

Scully Piper said:


> Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde...comes with a long strap for over the shoulder or crossbody option




Awwww!!!!! That's quirky! I like it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

helenhandbag said:


> Been a while since visiting this forum. This is my newest bag, and I'm obsessed [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299365




Gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BagLady14 said:


> LV BREA in rubies red



  I *love *this red !!



Scully Piper said:


> Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde...comes with a long strap for over the shoulder or crossbody option



So funny !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Scully Piper

This red beauty was delivered yesterday and she's perfect &#128525;


----------



## Kmora

Scully Piper said:


> This red beauty was delivered yesterday and she's perfect [emoji7]




Hahahahahaha  my son LOVES cars and this would be the perfect bag to carry his cars with


----------



## Scully Piper

Kmora said:


> Hahahahahaha  my son LOVES cars and this would be the perfect bag to carry his cars with [emoji14]


Funny!!! I don't think I will be carrying this bag around my nephews &#128513; they may think it's one of their Hotwheels &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## LostInBal

Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH City and YSL Downtown, my fav.


----------



## LostInBal

Scully Piper said:


> This red beauty was delivered yesterday and she's perfect &#128525;



How cute!!


----------



## Scully Piper

aalinne_72 said:


> How cute!![emoji14]


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

I just ordered a red Max Mara small Whitney bag - will be here Monday - I'll post pics when it gets here. I had a friend who lives near a Max Mara store check out the red and it's a true lovey red! Can't wait!


----------



## Hobbsy

indiaink said:


> I just ordered a red Max Mara small Whitney bag - will be here Monday - I'll post pics when it gets here. I had a friend who lives near a Max Mara store check out the red and it's a true lovey red! Can't wait!


Gorgeous! ! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Scully Piper

indiaink said:


> I just ordered a red Max Mara small Whitney bag - will be here Monday - I'll post pics when it gets here. I had a friend who lives near a Max Mara store check out the red and it's a true lovey red! Can't wait!


Very nice!


----------



## indiaink

My contribution to the red bag thread, my Max Mara small Whitney along with a spring red tulip. I think MM got it right!


----------



## Scully Piper

indiaink said:


> My contribution to the red bag thread, my Max Mara small Whitney along with a spring red tulip. I think MM got it right! [emoji813]


Beautiful!


----------



## indiaink

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

indiaink said:


> My contribution to the red bag thread, my Max Mara small Whitney along with a spring red tulip. I think MM got it right!




Beautiful bag anda beautiful color.


----------



## Mariapia

indiaink said:


> My contribution to the red bag thread, my Max Mara small Whitney along with a spring red tulip. I think MM got it right!




Wow, indiaink! Wonderful bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## indiaink

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag anda beautiful color.





Mariapia said:


> Wow, indiaink! Wonderful bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Awww, thanks, ladies!


----------



## mimicry26

Bal in Rouge cerise&#128522;


----------



## justwatchin

mimicry26 said:


> Bal in Rouge cerise&#128522;



Love this!


----------



## missie1

Here is my updated collection of red bags
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## FunBagz

missie1 said:


> Here is my updated collection of red bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Great red bag collection!


----------



## Nanciii

Loving the red~


----------



## Livia1

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3379324
> 
> 
> Loving the red~




Gorgeous shade of red


----------



## RuedeNesle

My latest Red Love!  Dooney and Bourke Olivia satchel.


----------



## Slink2015

Here is my red bag. I love it, and it's great for when I don't need to carry as much and want to be hands free. It's also great for when the weather isn't as great and I don't want to use a more delicate purse.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Absolutely love my red LV Alma BB with SHW teamed with white/silver charm. I use it for work mostly when dressed in office attire and sometimes for casual wear.


----------



## madamefifi

2008 (I think) Balenciaga City. My only red bag.


----------



## serenityneow

Love this thread [emoji4].  I sold my Nina Ricci mini Marche in bordeaux (posted earlier in this thread) for this fire-engine red Loewe Barcelona and am happy I did.  Feeling bolder these days [emoji14].


----------



## serenityneow

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 3467483
> 
> 2008 (I think) Balenciaga City. My only red bag.


Fabulous bold red, and absolutely darling kitty


----------



## Slink2015

HiEndGirl said:


> Absolutely love my red LV Alma BB with SHW teamed with white/silver charm. I use it for work mostly when dressed in office attire and sometimes for casual wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463534
> View attachment 3463535



I love the shade of red on your bag!!! It's so beautiful


----------



## HiEndGirl

Slink2015 said:


> I love the shade of red on your bag!!! It's so beautiful



Thank you. It's quite a few years old so I can't remember what colour code it is. A little different to the current LV red.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Fendi petite 2jours in ruby


----------



## Belisa90

My LV sunset boulevard. Love the shade!


----------



## MinaAnais

This is my only red bag, from Furla.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Belisa90 said:


> View attachment 3469756
> 
> 
> My LV sunset boulevard. Love the shade!



Love the shine [emoji7]


----------



## madamefifi

Got this MBMJ bag a few days ago. Technically it's "peony" which I thought would be more pink but it looks red to me.


----------



## 6efox

My one and only Tod's bag, beautiful girelli


----------



## hikarupanda

My one and only: Celine red box bag


----------



## Kyokei

My Rouge Grenat Birkin. This color is my perfect red.


----------



## Livia1

Kyokei said:


> My Rouge Grenat Birkin. This color is my perfect red.



Gorgeous Rouge Grenat!


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Grenat Bolide [emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

My recent purchase and newest red love! Dooney ad Bourke Florentine Toscana Satchel.


----------



## Murphy47

Coach Phoebe in Metallic Cherry


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Coach Phoebe in Metallic Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521435


My Chanel tote in burgundy.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Nope.


----------



## Murphy47

lovinalotofbags said:


> Nope.



[emoji848]


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Chanel mini


----------



## Murphy47

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3522500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel mini



Love it!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Murphy47 said:


> [emoji848]


Personal choice to not purchase anything red.


----------



## Molly0

Murphy47 said:


> Love it!


Thankyou. I treasure it.


----------



## Murphy47

lovinalotofbags said:


> Personal choice to not purchase anything red.



Got it! It's not a color everyone enjoys.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Going to work with this little cutie (only red bag so posting again this time in office wear [emoji173]️)


----------



## HiEndGirl

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3522500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel mini



Love seeing posts with vintage bags... thanks for sharing [emoji173]️


----------



## Murphy47

HiEndGirl said:


> Going to work with this little cutie (only red bag so posting again this time in office wear [emoji173]️)
> 
> View attachment 3523578



Love it! 
Have been eyeing a charm like that. Looks great!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Murphy47 said:


> Love it!
> Have been eyeing a charm like that. Looks great!



I love this charm. It's so cute. The white and silver really pop against the red. I also use it with my yellow Neverfull. 



Sorry about the yellow bag in the red bag thread [emoji51]


----------



## HiEndGirl

My little red bag is perfect for all occasions ~ Red and Green holiday season [emoji319]


----------



## Murphy47

Love love love it!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Murphy47 said:


> Love love love it!



Thank you Murphy47 [emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

My Postina, from Zanellato.


----------



## Pessie

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3549655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Postina, from Zanellato.


Wow! absolutely fabulous red


----------



## aesthetikwelten

My lipstick red babybal


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loving this thread! I used to own a Miu Miu Vitello Lux in red; love the bag for very long. Sold it last year and now I NEED another red bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Pessie said:


> Wow! absolutely fabulous red


Thank you Pessie!


----------



## Sparkletastic

aesthetikwelten said:


> My lipstick red babybal


 Gorgeous!


----------



## aesthetikwelten

Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3549655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Postina, from Zanellato.





aesthetikwelten said:


> My lipstick red babybal



L[emoji173]️VE both these gorgeous reds! It's amazing how a red bag can have so many personalities. Love this thread.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> Loving this thread! I used to own a Miu Miu Vitello Lux in red; love the bag for very long. Sold it last year and now I NEED another red bag!



Yes you do [emoji173]️. Sorry enabler here lol [emoji51]


----------



## Mariapia

HiEndGirl said:


> L[emoji173]️VE both these gorgeous reds! It's amazing how a red bag can have so many personalities. Love this thread.


Red is a fabulous colour. I always get a lot of compliments whenever I wear a red bag and I have a few....


----------



## Shelby33

This is my first and only so far. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Gringach

Finally!
I updated my collection with a red a bag.. Here is my Hermès Picotin in Tomato Red [emoji534]


----------



## Gringach

Shelby33 said:


> This is my first and only so far. I'm not sure how I feel about it.



Just start using it!
You will see how red is easy to combine


----------



## Shelby33

Gringach said:


> Just start using it!
> You will see how red is easy to combine


I like the color, I'm just not sure I like the style. Your bag is lovely.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My reds have changed a LOT since I posted in 2015. (Only the Prada has survived)

• Chanel 10c red caviar single classic flap w/shw
• Prada small double zip tote in fuoco saffiano leather with ghw
	

		
			
		

		
	



And my most recent add
• Gucci Cherry Gloss Top Handle Stirrup Bag


----------



## skyqueen

Mulberry Lily...great bright blue-red!


----------



## Phiomega

China Red BV chain tote... she is a head turner!


----------



## luvlux64

Sharing my 2 red bags [emoji7]

Prada Red Mini Daino (2014)




Burberry Bowling bag (2016)


----------



## jklover

my one and only red


----------



## Gringach

Shelby33 said:


> I like the color, I'm just not sure I like the style. Your bag is lovely.


Thank you 
Have you tried using it?
Or can you return it if you feel very unsure?


----------



## Shelby33

Gringach said:


> Thank you
> Have you tried using it?
> Or can you return it if you feel very unsure?


Yes I have used it, I do like it, it's just seems a little plain to me I guess. It is a great pop of color though.


----------



## Gringach

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I have used it, I do like it, it's just seems a little plain to me I guess. It is a great pop of color though.



I think it's a very pretty bag, I like the shape and the color (of course )!
The more you use it, the more you will like it, hopefully


----------



## tmorgan

I have a LV red vernis (pomme d'amour) in the rosewood and the summit drive.  I just purchased a preloved YSL cabas chyc in the older version. (Red) Haven't rec'd yet though.  Anyone familiar with that cabas??


----------



## tmorgan

Belisa90 said:


> View attachment 3469756
> 
> 
> My LV sunset boulevard. Love the shade!


Is that the pomme d'amour color?  I LOVE the LV vernis in red!!!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Proenza Schouler large PS1 in Lipstick.


----------



## jng2b

My Mulberry Bayswater in Fiery red. I can't get the photo to capture the real color - it almost looks orange here! But it is definitely a great, bright red with soft orange undertones. Looks amazing in summer with navy clothes. I also have a new-to-me dark red Lady Dior at home, and will post pics later.


----------



## tmorgan

Ysl Cabas. Ain't she pretty?


----------



## tmorgan

LV red vernis in the rosewood and the summit drive.   So many compliments of the pomme d'amour color.


----------



## iamleiya

Here's my rouge cardinal balenciaga city. She's my pop of color!


----------



## westvillage

An oldie and a new one:  LP Cuir in cherry and a Coach Ergo from my Archival Box, at least 15 and maybe 20 years old. I still use this bag once in a great while.


----------



## goodbyeblues

My red bag is this vintage Valentino. The leather was very, _very_ dry when I bought it, but after some conditioning it's a really great day bag. I love the simple design of it and the V-shaped clasp.


----------



## westvillage

goodbyeblues said:


> My red bag is this vintage Valentino. The leather was very, _very_ dry when I bought it, but after some conditioning it's a really great day bag. I love the simple design of it and the V-shaped clasp.




Gorgeous.  Timeless.


----------



## tmorgan

goodbyeblues said:


> My red bag is this vintage Valentino. The leather was very, _very_ dry when I bought it, but after some conditioning it's a really great day bag. I love the simple design of it and the V-shaped clasp.



Love it!


----------



## goodbyeblues

westvillage said:


> Gorgeous.  Timeless.





tmorgan said:


> Love it!


Thank you both!


----------



## Emes

Michael Kors medium Selma in vibrant blue-red. She is perfect[emoji4]


----------



## goodbyeblues

Emes said:


> Michael Kors medium Selma in vibrant blue-red. She is perfect[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676313


Gorgeous! The clean design is perfect for showcasing the vibrant color.


----------



## southernbelle43

I just got my first red bag, the Massaccesi Selene midi zip with silver hardware, a silver lining and an added exterior slip pocket. To be able to choose your style, your leather, your hardware, your strap length and make modifications to suit your own style.......priceless.  The red, of course, does not show up in its true color, but it is close. It is a very deep, blue red with no orange or yellow undertones. And of course, that supple, wonderful leather.


----------



## sascha.adriana

my red love[emoji177]


----------



## Mulberrygal

I love red it's my second favourite colour for bags, all shades of pink being my favourite. I'm fortunate to own three gorgeous bags. Chloe Parity in Python, Balenciaga Town & my most treasured Chanel Boy, a gift from Hubby for our very special wedding anniversary


----------



## southernbelle43

Mulberrygal said:


> I love red it's my second favourite colour for bags, all shades of pink being my favourite. I'm fortunate to own three gorgeous bags. Chloe Parity in Python, Balenciaga Town & my most treasured Chanel Boy, a gift from Hubby for our very special wedding anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679522
> View attachment 3679523
> View attachment 3679524


Well you are lucky. Those are three incredibly beautiful bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney and Bourke Olivia satchel at Land's End


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Gucci boston in red and Gucci large top zip in coral red.


----------



## serenityneow

Fendi Selleria Anna


----------



## RuedeNesle

My new Red


----------



## MJDaisy

My mulberry in flame [emoji177]


----------



## Mariapia

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3698141
> 
> 
> My mulberry in flame [emoji177]


Great pic, MJDaisy!
And wonderful red bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

Gringach said:


> Finally!
> I updated my collection with a red a bag.. Here is my Hermès Picotin in Tomato Red [emoji534]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646333


Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## DorianGrayish

These are my two read lovelies.
An old Single from Marc Jacobs and a Rebecca Minkoff Swing bag.


----------



## Reneejanine

MK Mercer Tote.

Bought it a few days ago, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Luccibag

Here are my red bags [emoji173]️


----------



## CyreneQ

I painted my red purse.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Another red bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cabat


----------



## Cams

Louis Vuitton Pomme D'amour Wilshire PM


----------



## slip




----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

For me its a tote:


----------



## Sparkletastic

Luccibag said:


> Here are my red bags [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3704255
> 
> View attachment 3704257
> 
> View attachment 3704258
> 
> View attachment 3704259


LOVE that Chanel and Fendi!!!


----------



## deltalady

LV Cluny MM


----------



## nashpoo

My one and only red bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Molly0

From days gone by:



Vintage Coach Compartment Bag


----------



## skyqueen




----------



## fanmiu

My lady Dior and Chanel Coco Handle. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sacha1009

Here's mine Longchamp Roseue


----------



## Molly0

fanmiu said:


> My lady Dior and Chanel Coco Handle. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3834018
> 
> View attachment 3834019


Wow! Now there's couple of stunners!


----------



## fanmiu

Molly0 said:


> Wow! Now there's couple of stunners!



Thank you! I always wanted a red bag and this year I found it!


----------



## chica727

My apologies for the lounge wear. My second red bag in life: Gucci Soho metal chain crossbody bag


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Pillow


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Weekender


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta hobo


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta hobo


Wowza! Beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

this thread


----------



## alisonanna

I pulled out this oldie but goodie - my Fendi Chameleon.  What a great red!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4134241
> 
> I pulled out this oldie but goodie - my Fendi Chameleon.  What a great red!


I love this bag! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Questions for those with red bags - do you have to worry about color transfer much and do they show water spots like from rain? I’m considering a red bag but would like to get a feel for whether or not you generally have to baby red bags. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Designerhbgirl said:


> Questions for those with red bags - do you have to worry about color transfer much and do they show water spots like from rain? I’m considering a red bag but would like to get a feel for whether or not you generally have to baby red bags. Thanks!


I have three red bags in three different leathers: saffiano, pebbled and lamb. I haven’t worried at all about color transfer or water spots. 

I think the bigger issue is the material. I had a red patent bag and got color transfer. That was the issue for patent, not the color of the bag. 

Also, I will baby the lamb bag a bit more. Again because it’s lamb, not because of the color. 

So I’d say, take the plunge!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Designerhbgirl said:


> Questions for those with red bags - do you have to worry about color transfer much and do they show water spots like from rain? I’m considering a red bag but would like to get a feel for whether or not you generally have to baby red bags. Thanks!


HI! 
I love red bags! I really* LOVE *red bags! 90% of my collection (growing again after my move 4 years ago) consists of red bags. I never baby them or worry about color transfer.  I carry them in any weather. I have a red MK Joan satchel (I'm sure it's posted in this thread somewhere) that I don't carry in the rain, only because it looks so bad when it's wet. But, it dries quickly and looks as good as new once it dries. None of my bags show water spots from the rain after they dry. But I agree with Sparkletastic, it's more about the material than the color. I don't have a red lamb leather (hmm, I don't think so) or patent bag. 
Go for it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Designerhbgirl said:


> Questions for those with red bags - do you have to worry about color transfer much and do they show water spots like from rain? I’m considering a red bag but would like to get a feel for whether or not you generally have to baby red bags. Thanks!



Actually, I do have a lamb leather Dooney Carrington pouch. I put a chain on it because I wanted to carry it as a wristlet  when I picked up the grandkids at school. It's been thrown around and it still looks good. (Disclaimer: This is a picture from my archives, I don't have the pouch with me now at my sister's apartment.)  Youtuber DooneyAddict615 (published April 17, 2018) said she got two popcorn grease stains on her red Carrington pouch when she was at the movies. She went home and quickly cleaned it. (What she did is in her video.) In her panic she didn't take a before picture. I've been there with my red Dooney Florentine Toscana bag (my current Avatar bag). I spilled coffee on the front and quickly cleaned it with water and Cottonelle wipes, and it looks good as new. If you look at her video you won't see any stains. Not saying all lambskin stains can be cleaned, but the fact that it was red didn't stop it from being saved. I know the biggest concern is color transfer, but I thought it might be nice to know some stains can be cleaned also.


----------



## antwerp




----------



## Designerhbgirl

Sparkletastic said:


> I have three red bags in three different leathers: saffiano, pebbled and lamb. I haven’t worried at all about color transfer or water spots.
> 
> I think the bigger issue is the material. I had a red patent bag and got color transfer. That was the issue for patent, not the color of the bag.
> 
> Also, I will baby the lamb bag a bit more. Again because it’s lamb, not because of the color.
> 
> So I’d say, take the plunge!


Thank you! This helps a lot. I’m seriously considering a red tote, will share if I take the plunge


----------



## Designerhbgirl

RuedeNesle said:


> HI!
> I love red bags! I really* LOVE *red bags! 90% of my collection (growing again after my move 4 years ago) consists of red bags. I never baby them or worry about color transfer.  I carry them in any weather. I have a red MK Joan satchel (I'm sure it's posted in this thread somewhere) that I don't carry in the rain, only because it looks so bad when it's wet. But, it dries quickly and looks as good as new once it dries. None of my bags show water spots from the rain after they dry. But I agree with Sparkletastic, it's more about the material than the color. I don't have a red lamb leather (hmm, I don't think so) or patent bag.
> Go for it!


Wow, I’d love to see your collection! Red is my favorite color but believe it or not I don’t own even one red bag. I’m seriously considering a red tote


----------



## Designerhbgirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Actually, I do have a lamb leather Dooney Carrington pouch. I put a chain on it because I wanted to carry it as a wristlet  when I picked up the grandkids at school. It's been thrown around and it still looks good. (Disclaimer: This is a picture from my archives, I don't have the pouch with me now at my sister's apartment.)  Youtuber DooneyAddict615 (published April 17, 2018) said she got two popcorn grease stains on her red Carrington pouch when she was at the movies. She went home and quickly cleaned it. (What she did is in her video.) In her panic she didn't take a before picture. I've been there with my red Dooney Florentine Toscana bag (my current Avatar bag). I spilled coffee on the front and quickly cleaned it with water and Cottonelle wipes, and it looks good as new. If you look at her video you won't see any stains. Not saying all lambskin stains can be cleaned, but the fact that it was red didn't stop it from being saved. I know the biggest concern is color transfer, but I thought it might be nice to know some stains can be cleaned also.
> View attachment 4135199


Thanks so much! You’ve given me some great tips and I really appreciate it. I thought stains would be tough to clean on a red bag but it doesn’t sound so bad. Glad your sister’s bag survived the popcorn stain and your avatar bag is beautiful


----------



## Wishsong

I love red bags! I’m trying to buy another one but looking for a medium size. Here’s my red Gucci tote
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I use this for traveling when I need to take my laptop with me.


----------



## Wishsong

My red Fendi for short trips and dressy occasions.


----------



## Wishsong

My red medium tote Gucci but I’m still looking for an all red medium bag.


----------



## Wishsong

My ever reliable Longchamp LM limited edition for rainy days.


----------



## Wishsong

Is it crazy that I want to add one more? I feel I need a more casual crossbody though my Fendi can go casual as well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Designerhbgirl said:


> Wow, I’d love to see your collection! Red is my favorite color but believe it or not I don’t own even one red bag. I’m seriously considering a red tote


I'll have to take a family photo one day of my red bags. Some are in SF and some are in Oakland. I'm still growing my collection again. There's always a red bag out there I want.  My first red bag was a small Monsac bag. I didn't want to go too big or spend too much because I wasn't in my red comfort zone.  My most expensive bag purchase is a black Dolce & Gabbana  Miss Easy Way Shopper that I don't even carry because I don't carry black bags. I let the SA convince me black would be a better color because I would carry it more. At that point I only had 3 or 4 red bags so I bought into the "black goes with everything" theory. I did't own any black bags so I thought it would be a good investment. I carried it maybe 5 times and went back to my red bags. My investment turned into a waste of money, because it's been in my closet since 2008! I'm telling you this to say that after that when I see a bag I like I buy it in red!  I do have a couple of blue and snake print bags because red wasn't offered in those styles. And I have a yellow MK tote that I used to carry during the cold, grey Illinois winters because it was my "sunshine" bag.  


Designerhbgirl said:


> Thanks so much! You’ve given me some great tips and I really appreciate it. I thought stains would be tough to clean on a red bag but it doesn’t sound so bad. Glad your sister’s bag survived the popcorn stain and your avatar bag is beautiful


Thanks! I love my avatar bag! (And just for clarity, it was a youtuber's bag that got popcorn stains, not my sister's bag.)
I hope you love your red tote whenever you get it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

sperkylin said:


> Is it crazy that I want to add one more? I feel I need a more casual crossbody though my Fendi can go casual as well.


Hi Sperklylin!
It's not crazy at all if you want to add one (or two) more.  (Although I'm probably not the most reliable source. ) I LOVE your red bag collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luccibag said:


> Here are my red bags [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3704255
> 
> View attachment 3704257
> 
> View attachment 3704258
> 
> View attachment 3704259


Omg!!!! I especially love your kelly!  What is the 
leather and the color please?


----------



## Sunshine mama

goodbyeblues said:


> My red bag is this vintage Valentino. The leather was very, _very_ dry when I bought it, but after some conditioning it's a really great day bag. I love the simple design of it and the V-shaped clasp.


So cool!


----------



## casseyelsie

I [emoji7]LOVE[emoji7] Red which I consider as Neutral color.  Recently I just gave 3 red bags to my siblings so here are photos of REDs that I still own.  



Chanel M/L in Lambskin 
YSL Cabas 
Chloe Paraty 



LV in Red Epi 
YSL (forgot name) 
Prada Bowling in Perforated leather 



3 red vintage from Coach 



Stella Mcartney Falabella in Bordeaux 
L/E Longchamp crossbody 
No brand Crocodile clutch 



Red SLG: LV Empreinte Cles, LV Card holder, Loewe key holder, Oroton Bag charm. 

I hope to add more reds into my collection for Bucket, Hobo etc.  Will post them here if I get!


----------



## RuedeNesle

casseyelsie said:


> I [emoji7]LOVE[emoji7] Red which I consider as Neutral color.  Recently I just gave 3 red bags to my siblings so here are photos of REDs that I still own.
> 
> View attachment 4218677
> 
> Chanel M/L in Lambskin
> YSL Cabas
> Chloe Paraty
> 
> View attachment 4218678
> 
> LV in Red Epi
> YSL (forgot name)
> Prada Bowling in Perforated leather
> 
> View attachment 4218679
> 
> 3 red vintage from Coach
> 
> View attachment 4218680
> 
> Stella Mcartney Falabella in Bordeaux
> L/E Longchamp crossbody
> No brand Crocodile clutch
> 
> View attachment 4218681
> 
> Red SLG: LV Empreinte Cles, LV Card holder, Loewe key holder, Oroton Bag charm.
> 
> I hope to add more reds into my collection for Bucket, Hobo etc.  Will post them here if I get!



 I love red handbags and I LOVE your beautiful red collection!


----------



## casseyelsie

RuedeNesle said:


> I love red handbags and I LOVE your beautiful red collection!



Thanks


----------



## astromantic

My latest red bag. Nothing fancy but it has the structure, dimensions, silver hardware (I don’t like gold hardware with red bags) and pockets I wanted - it has a back slip pocket that fits my iPhone 6s!


----------



## pjhm




----------



## pjhm

pjhm said:


> View attachment 4225184


Thanks! I have had it for many years---the color isn't the easiest to match-so it still looks news as I hardly ever use it.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

pjhm said:


> Thanks! I have had it for many years---the color isn't the easiest to match-so it still looks news as I hardly ever use it.


It's an unusual design but I'd love to own one myself.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Another red bag that I own.


----------



## ksuromax

my recent score Balenciaga City in Coquelicot from 2011


----------



## BleuSaphir

I’m a guy but I want to contribute this thread. This is my lone red backpack from Rebecca Minkoff. I’m not seeing anything I want from a premier designer that I want for a perfect red backpack. So I settled for this beauty!


----------



## PamK

My old buddy LV SC!


----------



## Mikkisound

PamK said:


> My old buddy LV SC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230077



That’s one LV bag I wished I picked up. It’s timeless. [emoji108]


----------



## Livia1

ksuromax said:


> my recent score Balenciaga City in Coquelicot from 2011



Ahhh, I used to own a City Coquelicot '11 ... and a First ... and an Envelope Clutch 
Anyway, gorgeous colour! And the leather is just the softest


----------



## Livia1

PamK said:


> My old buddy LV SC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230077



Gorgeous red SC!


----------



## Slink2015

I love red, here is the third red bag I own. It’s a little darker, but I think it’s my favorite yet! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4234261


----------



## Aluxe

Went on a swamp tour and took Ms Scarlet with me


----------



## spartanwoman

My Gucci Marmont large shoulder bag at work today. I love her.


----------



## MKB0925

Slink2015 said:


> I love red, here is the third red bag I own. It’s a little darker, but I think it’s my favorite yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234259
> View attachment 4234261


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Molly0

My Longchamp with a beaded strap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> My Longchamp with a beaded strap.
> View attachment 4245090


I have my crash helmet on for this thread.
She's even more beautiful with the beaded strap!


----------



## Wishsong

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sperklylin!
> It's not crazy at all if you want to add one (or two) more.  (Although I'm probably not the most reliable source. ) I LOVE your red bag collection!



Thank you! I love your avatar, btw!!! Gorgeous!!! [emoji173]️[emoji182][emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

sperkylin said:


> Thank you! I love your avatar, btw!!! Gorgeous!!! [emoji173]️[emoji182][emoji7]


Thanks very much!  It's a Dooney Florentine Toscana satchel.


----------



## Melora

After a long time, I finally bought a red bag.

Tod's Thea bag (the bag charm is removable as well as the crossbody strap)


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## whateve

Three vintage Coach bags, 70s, 80s and 90s.


----------



## whateve

I gave this Coach bag to my daughter.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Three vintage Coach bags, 70s, 80s and 90s.


They are beautiful and in great condition! I wish I was aging as well!


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> I gave this Coach bag to my daughter.


One of my favorite Coach bags, great size and so lightweight!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Three vintage Coach bags, 70s, 80s and 90s.


They're all beautiful but I LOVE the bucket bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

recently acquired


----------



## dignatius

2005 Balenciaga Rouge Theatre City looking particular slouchy today


----------



## maggiesze1

Only red bag I have:

Balenciaga Metallic Red First


----------



## Monique1004

My red bag collection.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Three vintage Coach bags, 70s, 80s and 90s.


These are all in excellent condition whateve! Did you have to rehab any of them?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> These are all in excellent condition whateve! Did you have to rehab any of them?


Thanks! I washed the first two, and conditioned all three. They were in good condition when I got them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Thanks! I washed the first two, and conditioned all three. They were in good condition when I got them.


Wow I can't believe they look so good after washing! (I've never tried with my vintage Coaches) Do they color bleed a bit? Or is it just the dirt that comes out? And what conditioner do you use for your Coaches?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> My red bag collection.
> View attachment 4322932


I love that you have such a diverse brand collection Monique! I try to diversify also. We actually need to see a pic with your whole bag collection


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow I can't believe they look so good after washing! (I've never tried with my vintage Coaches) Do they color bleed a bit? Or is it just the dirt that comes out? And what conditioner do you use for your Coaches?


Some of the earlier ones bleed a lot but there is so much dye that it doesn't affect the color. The color is usually richer after the bath. The water plumps up the leather, then the conditioner holds it in. I use several coats of Leather CPR, then a final coat of Blackrocks Leather n Rich.


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> I love that you have such a diverse brand collection Monique! I try to diversify also. We actually need to see a pic with your whole bag collection



Yes, I don't really care about the brand much. There are certain brands I do like more just because their design speaks to me. It would be pretty hard for me to take a picture of the whole family though. I'm trying to downsize my collection but having such a hard time doing since I do really love them all. LOL~


----------



## Kimbashop

One of my HG Bags: 2005 Balenciaga Rouge Theatre Day, in two different lighting situations. Leather like silk.


----------



## Voyageuse

Chanel Caviar Double Flap with SHW.


----------



## misstrine85

I just got this preloved red Louis Vuitton epi pochette [emoji173]️


----------



## 2cello

Monique1004 said:


> My red bag collection.
> View attachment 4322932



Holy cannoli, those are some great bags. Can you list what the bags are?  Is the studded bag a zadig and Voltaire?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Monique1004 said:


> My red bag collection.
> View attachment 4322932


The Hermes Evelyne is my favorite ! Great red


----------



## Oliver11

Monique1004 said:


> My red bag collection.
> View attachment 4322932


So different, yet somehow have a common thread (beyond the color)... nicely chosen.


----------



## Kimbashop

Oliver11 said:


> So different, yet somehow have a common thread (beyond the color)... nicely chosen.



This thread has inspired me to own more red bags. I forgot until this thread that one of my favorite bags ever was a generic red tote that I bought 15 years ago for my very first academic job interview out of grad school. It was fake leather and the handles  started to crack just last year so I had to part with it. But it was a beautifully structured, thin tote and I always felt special when I wore it; I would get tons of compliments on it. Red is such a splendid color.


----------



## Monique1004

2cello said:


> Holy cannoli, those are some great bags. Can you list what the bags are?  Is the studded bag a zadig and Voltaire?



Yes! It’s Zadig & Voltaire. I love that bag. I once spilled coffee all over & literally launder the bag. The metallic embellishments kind of covers the little left over spots but the bag is still yummy! One of my favorite cross-body. 

From left. Clock wise...

Fendi Silvana Satchel
Delvaux Brillant MM
Salvatore Ferragamo Sookie Lizard
Hermès Evelyn TPM Rouge Casaque
Chanel mini 18B dark pink
Chloe Clare in cherry red
Zadig & Voltaire Sunny studded satchel


----------



## Monique1004

Pollie-Jean said:


> The Hermes Evelyne is my favorite ! Great red



Yes, it is. RC is my favorite H red.


----------



## Oliver11

Kimbashop said:


> This thread has inspired me to own more red bags. I forgot until this thread that one of my favorite bags ever was a generic red tote that I bought 15 years ago for my very first academic job interview out of grad school. It was fake leather and the handles  started to crack just last year so I had to part with it. But it was a beautifully structured, thin tote and I always felt special when I wore it; I would get tons of compliments on it. Red is such a splendid color.


I hope to have this kind of a relationships with each object that becomes part of your life...


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I love this set of red tote and satchel bag that I bought from Shop LC.
https://www.shoplc.com/
They are very lightweight and easy-to-clean.


----------



## Molly0

Coach MFF tote from 2015


----------



## RuedeNesle

My latest reds! Coach Mini Bennett and MK chain embossed leather card case.


----------



## Addicted to bags

H Opli Geranium colored bag with a rose azalee interior


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> My latest reds! Coach Mini Bennett and MK chain embossed leather card case.
> View attachment 4424243


Thanks reminding me of this thread RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks reminding me of this thread RN


You're welcome ATB!  This thread is my happy place! The more new posts I see, the happier I am!


----------



## Venessa84

Agree that every woman should own a red bag. It’s the perfect pop of color for just about any outfit. Here are my 2 (Marc Jacob Stam and medium Lady Dior). Also including my daughter’s D&G heart bag because it’s just too cute. 



A red wallet is always handy too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> H Opli Geranium colored bag with a rose azalee interior
> 
> View attachment 4424495
> View attachment 4424497


This looks like the workmanship is perfect! And the leather.....wow! I just want to eat it, cuz I love butter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My latest reds! Coach Mini Bennett and MK chain embossed leather card case.
> View attachment 4424243


The lady in the background with the red shirt!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The lady in the background with the red shirt!!!! Lol!!!


 I know! I noticed her after I took the picture. She was the perfect background "model' for my picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I know! I noticed her after I took the picture. She was the perfect background "model' for my picture!


Yeah! And i bet she didn't even know she was part of your red collection! 
Btw, i love your red mini Bennet! Such a pretty red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! And i bet she didn't even know she was part of your red collection!
> Btw, i love your red mini Bennet! Such a pretty red.


Warning to people wearing red: You may end up in my photo shoot. 
Thanks very much! I'm having so much fun carrying it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Warning to people wearing red: You may end up in my photo shoot.
> Thanks very much! I'm having so much fun carrying it!


I'll make sure to wear red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'll make sure to wear red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

@Sunshine mama: Did you notice in this picture I included a red chair in the background? That was on purpose, the lady in red was luck!  (Funny story about the Coke can. I drink Pepsi, but I bought Coke because the can looked better in my photo. )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> @Sunshine mama: Did you notice in this picture I included a red chair in the background? That was on purpose, the lady in red was luck!  (Funny story about the Coke can. I drink Pepsi, but I bought Coke because the can looked better in my photo. )
> View attachment 4425535


Hahahaha! LOVE how you bought Coke! And that red chair is brilliant!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahaha! LOVE how you bought Coke! And that red chair is brilliant!


 Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> The lady in the background with the red shirt!!!! Lol!!!


Good eye, I didn't notice her matching RN's bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> H Opli Geranium colored bag with a rose azalee interior
> 
> View attachment 4424495
> View attachment 4424497


Such an elegant beauty


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Such an elegant beauty


Thank you Kimbashop


----------



## Shelby33

Older RM Morning After Mini but new to me


----------



## Venessa84

Cherry slurpee was a nice compliment to my lady


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Cherry slurpee was a nice compliment to my lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427554


 I love this bag so much!
Coke's next ad campaign should be, "Have a Coke with your Red Bag!" They recently did, "Share a Coke with......", where they had names on the can. They could start with our pictures on a can, and people could submit entries. That would certainly get me to buy Coke over Pepsi.


----------



## Kimbashop

I finally found a red tote to replace the one that “died” on me last year. Arayla Hepburn in Scarlet. Gorgeous leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> I finally found a red tote to replace the one that “died” on me last year. Arayla Hepburn in Scarlet. Gorgeous leather.
> 
> View attachment 4427922


Hi!
I'm happy you finally found a replacement red tote you love! She's beautiful! I know the struggle of trying to find the style bag you want in a red shade you'll love. Enjoy!


----------



## 19flowers

I'm loving all these red beauties!!


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> I'm happy you finally found a replacement red tote you love! She's beautiful! I know the struggle of trying to find the style bag you want in a red shade you'll love. Enjoy!


Thanks @RuedeNesle. The struggle is real!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vintage Coach Biltmore in red


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Coach Biltmore in red
> 
> View attachment 4447386



I have this same bag in tan.  Such a classy bag. Love it in red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Coach Biltmore in red
> 
> View attachment 4447386


There's nothing like waking up and "hitting" the floor!   This is better than caffeine in the morning. (Okay, this _and _caffeine! )


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> There's nothing like waking up and "hitting" the floor!   This is better than caffeine in the morning. (Okay, this _and _caffeine! )


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> There's nothing like waking up and "hitting" the floor!   This is better than caffeine in the morning. (Okay, this _and _caffeine! )


I felt the same way! 
Although mine isn't red, @Addicted to bags inspired me to pull out my Biltmore and stare at it for a while, with caffeine, of course.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> I felt the same way!
> Although mine isn't red, @Addicted to bags inspired me to pull out my Biltmore and stare at it for a while, with caffeine, of course.


 Enjoy your beauty and your caffeine!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Chanel WOC in light red color


----------



## fendifemale

Klara hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Celine Big Bag small


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton:






Mulberry:



Massaccesi:


----------



## RuedeNesle

My latest red  enjoying the afternoon at the Ferry Building.


----------



## dyyong

Gorgeous red bags ladies!! Since I can’t rock them I will come in here to peeps and admire


----------



## jellyv

My Mark Cross Small Grace bag.


----------



## Oof-White

MCM Boston Bag in Monogram Leather


----------



## SohviAnneli

This is my version of a red bag: Gucci mini marmont flap bag in fuchsia coloured velvet, I love it!


----------



## Joule

Jealous Joule here. These are so beautiful, and I look just awful in red. Keep posting, so I can live vicariously.


----------



## westvillage

I may have posted this bag already but for the life of me I can’t find that post. I may have gone “scan blind” and bypassed it in my search.

Anyway, with Fall upon us I pulled out my Trim II in Togo leather. Here’s a  bright sunlit pic. to see the beautiful red of her. She looks a bit strangled on this fence though  ...lol.


----------



## bagshopr

My dream bag is a red trim!


----------



## DoggieBags

Kate Spade lobster bag I’ve never used it but just periodically take it out and it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Sferics

I like it so much for it's superclean design.


----------



## RuedeNesle

New to me, excellent condition, Coach Gallery Lunch Tote. Purchased Tuesday on Poshmark.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This is a well worn purse, my first ever red and a vintage style of coach with the nice thick leather. Sadly I it suffered a dousing from a eggnog lattee from Starbucks, we managed to mostly clean it up. The only draw back is this bag has bleeds color when it rubs against other fabrics.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I purchased this red coach purse for dressy occasions, I've barely used it but it's nice to have around if necessary.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This is an excellent find from Ebay, just in case I need a smaller red purse, that is casual.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Of course I had to pick up the red Coach Hippy Flap as well.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

My red Orla Kiely Willow Stem Tote.


----------



## Tuned83

Only red is a mini


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi Juliet Midi in Bordeaux Verona. Such a fun bag to tote along.


----------



## inkfade

My only red bag, my lovely Coach nomad in dark cherry! I love that it has gunmetal hardware, I think it looks really striking with the darker color.


----------



## Kimbashop

A dark berry red: DeMellier Mini Venice.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Little Miss M in red Pompei leather.


----------



## missconvy

I guess I do have a red bag


----------



## southernbelle43

missconvy said:


> I guess I do have a red bag


Yes you do!!!!  EVERYONE SHOULD, LOL


----------



## southernbelle43

Sferics said:


> I like it so much for it's superclean design.
> 
> View attachment 4535512


What brand is it.


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Madison bucket and Cole Haan nylon tote


----------



## RuedeNesle

Forgot to post my latest "Re" loved red purchase. Picture taken October 19th right after she arrived.


----------



## pjhm

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to post my latest "Re" loved red purchase. Picture taken October 19th right after she arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4584892


Very attractive! Like this a lot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pjhm said:


> Very attractive! Like this a lot!


Hi Pjhm! 
Thanks! I'm loving this bag!


----------



## Porschenality

Here’s one of my red bags available at the moment


----------



## Porschenality

Porschenality said:


> Here’s one of my red bags available at the moment


----------



## NYinCH

This is my unique red Spring Azure alligator bucket bag from Switzerland’s TheCollector.ch. I don’t carry this bag daily but when I do take it out for a spin, it’s an easy conversation starter.


----------



## whateve

NYinCH said:


> This is my unique red Spring Azure alligator bucket bag from Switzerland’s TheCollector.ch. I don’t carry this bag daily but when I do take it out for a spin, it’s an easy conversation starter.
> 
> View attachment 4585414


I love this!


----------



## Lincon12

Hello ladies,,
Ladies- I need your help. I bought a large Saint Laurent sac de jour in red about 1.5 yrs ago and I think I had carried in maybe 3 times. Resale to yoogis is very low and I always thought red bags were a nice pop of color but I wear a lot of jewel tones and it never feels like the red goes or if it does, it is 1 outfit and I am not into changing my bags daily. Do you only wear yours on limited occasions or do you wear it even when the color doesn't go with your outfit?


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Patricia's Legacy.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Lincon12 said:


> Hello ladies,,
> Ladies- I need your help. I bought a large Saint Laurent sac de jour in red about 1.5 yrs ago and I think I had carried in maybe 3 times. Resale to yoogis is very low and I always thought red bags were a nice pop of color but I wear a lot of jewel tones and it never feels like the red goes or if it does, it is 1 outfit and I am not into changing my bags daily. Do you only wear yours on limited occasions or do you wear it even when the color doesn't go with your outfit?



I only wear a non-red bag when I am wearing bright colors, green or any shade of pink(that last one happens about once a decade).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lincon12 said:


> Hello ladies,,
> Ladies- I need your help. I bought a large Saint Laurent sac de jour in red about 1.5 yrs ago and I think I had carried in maybe 3 times. Resale to yoogis is very low and I always thought red bags were a nice pop of color but I wear a lot of jewel tones and it never feels like the red goes or if it does, it is 1 outfit and I am not into changing my bags daily. Do you only wear yours on limited occasions or do you wear it even when the color doesn't go with your outfit?


Hi Lincon12,
Red is my black. I carry a red bag with whatever I'm wearing, but like NateSelwyn25 I don't wear a lot of bright colored clothes. But I have caught my reflection in mirrors wearing something brighter than some would probably wear with a red bag. I only have two black bags. One is a very small special occasion bag, and the other is a big, heavy Dolce & Gabbana shopper (also with  low resale value) that I bought on an impulse in 2008 and carried for about a month before I went back to my red bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

I use my red bags all of the time.  I wear blacks, blues, grays, pinks, almost every color with red bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I use my red bags all of the time.  I wear blacks, blues, grays, pinks, almost every color with red bags.


Me too -- I have a beautiful red tote from @southernbelle43 that I take to work almost every day. I have found that there are very few outfits red doesn't go with. I carry a different color bag when I wear purples (I wear a lot of bright orchid colors) or certain shades of brown, in which case I have the same tote in an orchid color


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Me too -- I have a beautiful red tote from @southernbelle43 that I take to work almost every day. I have found that there are very few outfits red doesn't go with. I carry a different color bag when I wear purples (I wear a lot of bright orchid colors) or certain shades of brown, in which case I have the same tote in an orchid color


I like red with purple.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I like red with purple.


I just need an excuse to carry my purple bag on those days!


----------



## DoggieBags

A Radley picture bag with a holiday scene. This was from a couple of years ago celebrating Chinese New Year for the Year of the Dog in the Chinese calendar.


----------



## Cleda

DoggieBags said:


> A Radley picture bag with a holiday scene. This was from a couple of years ago celebrating Chinese New Year for the Year of the Dog in the Chinese calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588912



This is adorable! 

My goatskin Mulberry Bayswater was a surprise gift from my husband. It's about 5 years old now. It's heavy but looks great for work, and is very durable. Not a scratch and no colour fading at all. 



My latest purchase is also a red bag, but in a much darker shade of red, a Soulmate Midi from Massaccesi.


----------



## KameUme

My red Roberta Pieri bag 
Love Italian stitches. Light, not too expensive, nice alternative nylon + leather bags from Longchamp ( I have one too).
If you ask personalise immediately after buying from the website, they insert a couple letters free on leather hangtag ;p


----------



## Mariapia

KameUme said:


> My red Roberta Pieri bag
> Love Italian stitches. Light, not too expensive, nice alternative nylon + leather bags from Longchamp ( I have one too).
> If you ask personalise immediately after buying from the website, they insert a couple letters free on leather hangtag ;p
> 
> View attachment 4601558
> View attachment 4601559


What a cheerful bag!
I had never heard of the brand. I just visited their site and the Roberta is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Narnanz

Can I class her as a kind of red?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^ I think burgundy counts just fine.


----------



## fendifemale

Narnanz said:


> Can I class her as a kind of red?
> View attachment 4601986


Definitely!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## NateSelwyn25

Updated collection: Proenza Schouler PS1 lambskin. No idea of the proper color name as I bought it pre-owned and very inexpensive. Coach dark red patent, I think this one was called Willis? $20 Goodwill find. Next is the Launer Royale in red patent.  Number 4 is my Elizabeth Arden train case. Coach Cassie bi-color, a sort of raspberry red with pink accents on row 2, a Kate Spade model whose name I forgot but was my first red handbag ever, my amazing Frank Clegg briefcase/messenger, my newest addition the Coach Grace 20 on the bottom and a very old, very loved 70s Coach crossbody.


----------



## Molly0

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Updated collection: Proenza Schouler PS1 lambskin. No idea of the proper color name as I bought it pre-owned and very inexpensive. Coach dark red patent, I think this one was called Willis? $20 Goodwill find. Next is the Launer Royale in red patent.  Number 4 is my Elizabeth Arden train case. Coach Cassie bi-color, a sort of raspberry red with pink accents on row 2, a Kate Spade model whose name I forgot but was my first red handbag ever, my amazing Frank Clegg briefcase/messenger, my newest addition the Coach Grace 20 on the bottom and a very old, very loved 70s Coach crossbody.


What a garden!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Molly0 said:


> What a garden!


Thank you! I actually missed one that I forgot to drag out of storage, it's a Ralph Lauren tote "inspired" by the Hermes Garden Party bag. It's not my usual color, as it has a bit of an orange undertone, but it's still great fun. Still searching for the perfect evening/formal bag. (Off topic, finally found the perfect red lipstick and nail polish)


----------



## Molly0

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Thank you! I actually missed one that I forgot to drag out of storage, it's a Ralph Lauren tote "inspired" by the Hermes Garden Party bag. It's not my usual color, as it has a bit of an orange undertone, but it's still great fun. Still searching for the perfect evening/formal bag. (Off topic, finally found the perfect red lipstick and nail polish)


Oh please share the perfect red!


----------



## Tinagirl11

I love reds...they add a pop of color to your outfit


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Molly0 said:


> Oh please share the perfect red!


 For me at least: Everyday red lipstick is MAC Ruby Woo. Quick to put on, stays on very well and very little drying. Elizabeth Arden Red Door Red for when I don't want matte, and Chanel 99 Pirate for special occasions
Polish: Chanel Pirate or Essie Forever Yummy. Nearly the same color but Pirate is a shade deeper.


----------



## Molly0

NateSelwyn25 said:


> For me at least: Everyday red lipstick is MAC Ruby Woo. Quick to put on, stays on very well and very little drying. Elizabeth Arden Red Door Red for when I don't want matte, and Chanel 99 Pirate for special occasions
> Polish: Chanel Pirate or Essie Forever Yummy. Nearly the same color but Pirate is a shade deeper.


----------



## Kimbashop

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Updated collection: Proenza Schouler PS1 lambskin. No idea of the proper color name as I bought it pre-owned and very inexpensive. Coach dark red patent, I think this one was called Willis? $20 Goodwill find. Next is the Launer Royale in red patent.  Number 4 is my Elizabeth Arden train case. Coach Cassie bi-color, a sort of raspberry red with pink accents on row 2, a Kate Spade model whose name I forgot but was my first red handbag ever, my amazing Frank Clegg briefcase/messenger, my newest addition the Coach Grace 20 on the bottom and a very old, very loved 70s Coach crossbody.


 Oh my stars !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tinagirl11 said:


> I love reds...they add a pop of color to your outfit
> View attachment 4613065


!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Updated collection: Proenza Schouler PS1 lambskin. No idea of the proper color name as I bought it pre-owned and very inexpensive. Coach dark red patent, I think this one was called Willis? $20 Goodwill find. Next is the Launer Royale in red patent.  Number 4 is my Elizabeth Arden train case. Coach Cassie bi-color, a sort of raspberry red with pink accents on row 2, a Kate Spade model whose name I forgot but was my first red handbag ever, my amazing Frank Clegg briefcase/messenger, my newest addition the Coach Grace 20 on the bottom and a very old, very loved 70s Coach crossbody.


Love love love!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> A Radley picture bag with a holiday scene. This was from a couple of years ago celebrating Chinese New Year for the Year of the Dog in the Chinese calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588912


So cute!


----------



## Kylie M




----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

Anya Hindmarch bathurst. I love her.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fantastic_Fox_2012 said:


> Anya Hindmarch bathurst. I love her.


Love the bag and especially the strap!


----------



## finer_woman

Both Coach


----------



## vesna

I have quite a few, LOVE red bags
Balenciaga padlock clutch
YSL flap pebbled 
Miu Miu antique
YSL Mombasa and large Y tote
Fendi medium whip-stitch baguette
Vivienne Westwood cross-body small
Betsey Johnson the bow
Miu Miu madras rubino-tangerine
Balenciaga twiggy bordeaux


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fantastic_Fox_2012 said:


> Anya Hindmarch bathurst. I love her.


This bag looks so pretty. Have you had it for awhile? It seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## Nibb

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4620008
> 
> 
> Both Coach


An unlined Rogue? Love the color


----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks so pretty. Have you had it for awhile? It seems to be sold out everywhere.



I got it from Saks Off Fifth a few months ago. Stalked it for weeks until there was a sale and got it for like 75% off. I think I just lucked out.


----------



## DoggieBags

Red lizard Stalvey mini top handle picked up at the Barney’s closeout sale.


----------



## diane278

Hermès rouge grenat octogon clutch...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Coccinelle


----------



## azjenlynn

I'm on the market for a cute red crossbody. Thoughts on these?


----------



## Venessa84

Feel very lucky to add this red beauty to my collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Louis Vuitton Twist


----------



## Mariapia

azjenlynn said:


> I'm on the market for a cute red crossbody. Thoughts on these?


I prefer the second one


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Mulberry Lily


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My two red bags.


----------



## vesna

Uptown Luxer said:


> Mulberry Lily


this is such a beautiful red !


----------



## vesna

azjenlynn said:


> I'm on the market for a cute red crossbody. Thoughts on these?


second for me


----------



## RuedeNesle

My latest "Re-love"! Coach Carly at Westfield, San Francisco.


----------



## papertiger

vesna said:


> I have quite a few, LOVE red bags
> Balenciaga padlock clutch
> YSL flap pebbled
> Miu Miu antique
> YSL Mombasa and large Y tote
> Fendi medium whip-stitch baguette
> Vivienne Westwood cross-body small
> Betsey Johnson the bow
> Miu Miu madras rubino-tangerine
> Balenciaga twiggy bordeaux


There's def a Vesna red


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My latest "Re-love"! Coach Carly at Westfield, San Francisco.
> View attachment 4655421


I love this picture cuz I can just imagine what you must have gone through to get this shot.
Were there people looking at you? 
I get shy of taking bag pics when there are people around.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> Red lizard Stalvey mini top handle picked up at the Barney’s closeout sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623139



One of my dream bags! Oh wow it's so beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this picture cuz I can just imagine what you must have gone through to get this shot.
> Were there people looking at you?
> I get shy of taking bag pics when there are people around.


Mornin' SM! 
It's funny you mention this because you are so right!  I wasn't worried about people looking at me. After all the airport gate pictures with lots of people looking and probably wondering why I'm doing a photo shoot with my carry-on bags, and after all the SF street pictures (you should have seen the people on the cable car looking at me), I don't care about people looking. I'm still hoping one day someone will ask me if I'm taking pictures for the Purse Forum. But this picture was hard to shoot because I had to back away from it, far enough for someone to run pass and grab it. I usually take my wallet out first and my keys are in my jacket pocket, but I didn't realize until I was trying to get the bag and the "Happy Lunar New Year" sign that I had to keep backing up. (Thus, why the "r" is cut off at the end of year. ) I was trying to take the picture as quickly as I could and watch for people getting too close, when a male voice walking toward me from behind said, "Nice bag!" I jumped and turned and saw it was a mall security person, so I just smiled and said thank you! He was smiling but from his somewhat sarcastic tone I'm not sure if he was really trying to tell me to be careful with my bag. (Side-note: I was at this same mall last summer, one level down at Ghirardelli. I sat my phone on the counter to buy a bottle of water. In that short time some people came over to the counter, then left.  I was in a hurry to catch a bus so I wasn't really paying attention. It wasn't until I was looking for my phone to check the bus schedule that I realized it was gone! )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> It's funny you mention this because you are so right!  I wasn't worried about people looking at me. After all the airport gate pictures with lots of people looking and probably wondering why I'm doing a photo shoot with my carry-on bags, and after all the SF street pictures (you should have seen the people on the cable car looking at me), I don't care about people looking. I'm still hoping one day someone will ask me if I'm taking pictures for the Purse Forum. But this picture was hard to shoot because I had to back away from it, far enough for someone to run pass and grab it. I usually take my wallet out first and my keys are in my jacket pocket, but I didn't realize until I was trying to get the bag and the "Happy Lunar New Year" sign that I had to keep backing up. (Thus, why the "r" is cut off at the end of year. ) I was trying to take the picture as quickly as I could and watch for people getting too close, when a male voice walking toward me from behind said, "Nice bag!" I jumped and turned and saw it was a mall security person, so I just smiled and said thank you! He was smiling but from his somewhat sarcastic tone I'm not sure if he was really trying to tell me to be careful with my bag. (Side-note: I was at this same mall last summer, one level down at Ghirardelli. I sat my phone on the counter to buy a bottle of water. In that short time some people came over to the counter, then left.  I was in a hurry to catch a bus so I wasn't really paying attention. It wasn't until I was looking for my phone to check the bus schedule that I realized it was gone! )


Oh my gosh! I remember the time when you lost your phone! This happened to a friend of mine too. At a coffee shop,  he left his phone on the counter for a split second and it was gone!
I think the mall security was trying to warn you to be careful in a non threatening way.
In any case, I'm glad your purse pic adventure went smoothly!
Safety first. Always!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! I remember the time when you lost your phone! This happened to a friend of mine too. At a coffee shop,  he left his phone on the counter for a split second and it was gone!
> I think the mall security was trying to warn you to be careful in a non threatening way.
> In any case, I'm glad your purse pic adventure went smoothly!
> Safety first. Always!


It's crazy how quickly people can grab things! My sister's friend was sitting outside a local corner cafe working on her Mac. She said she literally had her fingers on the keyboard typing, when someone reached from behind her grabbed her Mac and ran to a waiting car! You have to be careful anytime you're out and about!
Yes, I agree. I think he was trying to warn me to be careful! Thanks! I'm glad it went smoothly too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> It's funny you mention this because you are so right!  I wasn't worried about people looking at me. After all the airport gate pictures with lots of people looking and probably wondering why I'm doing a photo shoot with my carry-on bags, and after all the SF street pictures (you should have seen the people on the cable car looking at me), I don't care about people looking. I'm still hoping one day someone will ask me if I'm taking pictures for the Purse Forum. But this picture was hard to shoot because I had to back away from it, far enough for someone to run pass and grab it. I usually take my wallet out first and my keys are in my jacket pocket, but I didn't realize until I was trying to get the bag and the "Happy Lunar New Year" sign that I had to keep backing up. (Thus, why the "r" is cut off at the end of year. ) I was trying to take the picture as quickly as I could and watch for people getting too close, when a male voice walking toward me from behind said, "Nice bag!" I jumped and turned and saw it was a mall security person, so I just smiled and said thank you! He was smiling but from his somewhat sarcastic tone I'm not sure if he was really trying to tell me to be careful with my bag. (Side-note: I was at this same mall last summer, one level down at Ghirardelli. I sat my phone on the counter to buy a bottle of water. In that short time some people came over to the counter, then left.  I was in a hurry to catch a bus so I wasn't really paying attention. It wasn't until I was looking for my phone to check the bus schedule that I realized it was gone! )


Sorry to hear your phone was stolen RN! I thought people didn't steal phones anymore because of the security features prevented people from using others phones?


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> It's crazy how quickly people can grab things! My sister's friend was sitting outside a local corner cafe working on her Mac. She said she literally had her fingers on the keyboard typing, when someone reached from behind her grabbed her Mac and ran to a waiting car! You have to be careful anytime you're out and about!
> Yes, I agree. I think he was trying to warn me to be careful! Thanks! I'm glad it went smoothly too!


OMG!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry to hear your phone was stolen RN! I thought people didn't steal phones anymore because of the security features prevented people from using others phones?



Thanks ATB!  That's what I thought. I thought I must have lost it because what would they do with my phone? Both times when I asked a security person to check if someone turned in a phone they looked at me like, "Are you serious?" And when they called Lost & Found and asked, the person on the other end of the walkie talkie, said, "A phone? No!" Someone told me they hope you didn't lock your phone and they get whatever info they can, or they take your sim card out and use/sell your phone.


----------



## southernbelle43

I hope you immediately called your phone carrier and had them deactivate it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!  That's what I thought. I thought I must have lost it because what would they do with my phone? Both times when I asked a security person to check if someone turned in a phone they looked at me like, "Are you serious?" And when they called Lost & Found and asked, the person on the other end of the walkie talkie, said, "A phone? No!" Someone told me they hope you didn't lock your phone and they get whatever info they can, or they take your sim card out and use/sell your phone.


They take the SIM card out and sell your phone? Geez the criminal mind


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> I hope you immediately called your phone carrier and had them deactivate it?


There is an AT&T store right across the street from Westfield SF. I walked over and, I can't remember what they called it, but they [locked] my phone number until I got a new phone.


----------



## Nibb

Bottega Veneta convertible tote in Versuvio red for Valentines week.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Bottega Veneta convertible tote in Versuvio red for Valentines week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664658


Eeeeeeek. Words fail me......that is stunning.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Eeeeeeek. Words fail me......that is stunning.


Thank you! Happy Valentines Day


----------



## vesna

Nibb said:


> Bottega Veneta convertible tote in Versuvio red for Valentines week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664658


so beautiful !!!


----------



## vesna

papertiger said:


> There's def a Vesna red


LOL thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

Nibb said:


> Bottega Veneta convertible tote in Versuvio red for Valentines week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664658


I'm not a fan of BV in general, even though their leather is amazing, but this tote is sooo beautiful... And that shade of red is perfect.


----------



## Nibb

IntheOcean said:


> I'm not a fan of BV in general, even though their leather is amazing, but this tote is sooo beautiful... And that shade of red is perfect.


Thank you so much! When the intrecciato weave is blended into a great shape and color it does create a beautifully textured bag.


----------



## Nibb

vesna said:


> so beautiful !!!


Thank you, your red bag collection is gorgeous too, that Fendi!


----------



## SnaH

It is my red bag made with ghost buttero! 
It looks like pink color because of white wax on its surfave, but after some usage, it will reveal its own color.

From Hevitz, Korean leather craftshop.


----------



## southernbelle43

SnaH said:


> It is my red bag made with ghost buttero!
> It looks like pink color because of white wax on its surfave, but after some usage, it will reveal its own color.
> 
> From Hevitz, Korean leather craftshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670329
> View attachment 4670330


How unique! I have never heard of this brand.


----------



## SnaH

southernbelle43 said:


> How unique! I have never heard of this brand.


Thank you! It is just small handmade brand of Korea. It runs Etsy shop but didn't listed many of their items. 

I wanna see many designer makes bags with this white wax leather(ghost buttero) but it is hard to find..)


----------



## southernbelle43

SnaH said:


> Thank you! It is just small handmade brand of Korea. It runs Etsy shop but didn't listed many of their items.
> 
> I wanna see many designer makes bags with this white wax leather(ghost buttero) but it is hard to find..)


I have never heard of white wax either.  Please post your bag when its true color has been revealed.


----------



## SnaH

southernbelle43 said:


> I have never heard of white wax either.  Please post your bag when its true color has been revealed.



Sure, I will!
For reference, here is short description.

https://www.rmleathersupply.com/pro...-buttero-burro-veg-tanned-leather-many-colors

"
Ghost Buttero "Burro" Vegetable Tanned Leather comes from Conceria Walpier Tannery in Italy. They are well known for their premium vegetable tanned leathers and the beautiful colors are able to produce. The ghost finish is a white wax finish that will wear and patina over time exposing more and more of the beautiful color beneath. You can buff with a cloth to remove some of the finish to get just the right look you want to start with.  There may some small marks in the white coatings, they will remover overtime with use.
"
I am really intereated in thia concept.


----------



## southernbelle43

SnaH said:


> Sure, I will!
> For reference, here is short description.
> 
> https://www.rmleathersupply.com/pro...-buttero-burro-veg-tanned-leather-many-colors
> 
> "
> Ghost Buttero "Burro" Vegetable Tanned Leather comes from Conceria Walpier Tannery in Italy. They are well known for their premium vegetable tanned leathers and the beautiful colors are able to produce. The ghost finish is a white wax finish that will wear and patina over time exposing more and more of the beautiful color beneath. You can buff with a cloth to remove some of the finish to get just the right look you want to start with.  There may some small marks in the white coatings, they will remover overtime with use.
> "
> I am really intereated in thia concept.


That is really interesting.


----------



## scarletstarlet

Gucci soho disco in tabasco red


----------



## jaschultze

MZ Wallace Small Metro Tote in Apple Red


----------



## vesna

scarletstarlet said:


> Gucci soho disco in tabasco red





jaschultze said:


> MZ Wallace Small Metro Tote in Apple Red


both are so pretty


----------



## Four Tails

July 2015 - Chanel WOC purchased at South Coast Plaza.

I have worn the heck out of this bag over the last almost five years. Everyone should have aT least one red bag and a red pair of shoes.


----------



## imbaghappy

Here’s my red Gucci soho disco... the only red in my collection!


----------



## IntheOcean

imbaghappy said:


> Here’s my red Gucci soho disco... the only red in my collection!


That looks like a really nice shade of red. And I think the LV charm goes great with the tassel and the overall look of the bag.


----------



## imbaghappy

IntheOcean said:


> That looks like a really nice shade of red. And I think the LV charm goes great with the tassel and the overall look of the bag.


Thank you.   I wanted to get the most out of the bag charm. Happy that they kind of work well together.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Nibb said:


> Bottega Veneta convertible tote in Versuvio red for Valentines week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664658


That red is so perfect, I just felt weak because the bag, leather, and color is just simply gorgeous!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I saw this on Carolina Herrera. I thought this a beautiful red men tote bag! I don’t know if I really should pull the trigger. But the color and leather is right!


----------



## Nibb

scarletstarlet said:


> Gucci soho disco in tabasco red


Gucci does red right! Beauty


----------



## Nibb

BleuSaphir said:


> That red is so perfect, I just felt weak because the bag, leather, and color is just simply gorgeous!


Thank you. The planets were aligned when that bag was made.


----------



## Nibb

BleuSaphir said:


> I saw this on Carolina Herrera. I thought this a beautiful red men tote bag! I don’t know if I really should pull the trigger. But the color and leather is right!
> View attachment 4678981


Idk that’s a beautiful bag, simple, elegant, great shape and that color. Please post if you decide to get it.


----------



## CoachMaven

This thread has so much red eye candy, I love it! 
These are my true reds




These are my dark reds


----------



## Nibb

CoachMaven said:


> This thread has so much red eye candy, I love it!
> These are my true reds
> View attachment 4679210
> View attachment 4679211
> View attachment 4679209
> 
> These are my dark reds
> View attachment 4679212
> View attachment 4679213


Bag twins I have an ox blood prairie studs too. And btw I love your bright red Rogue, didn’t know they made one in that color.


----------



## CoachMaven

Nibb said:


> Bag twins I have an ox blood prairie studs too. And btw I love your bright red Rogue, didn’t know they made one in that color.


 They did, yes! It's called 1941 Red and the best red color I've ever found.


----------



## scarletstarlet

Nibb said:


> Gucci does red right! Beauty



Gucci definitely does red fantastically!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> This thread has so much red eye candy, I love it!
> These are my true reds
> View attachment 4679210
> View attachment 4679211
> View attachment 4679209
> 
> These are my dark reds
> View attachment 4679212
> View attachment 4679213


Morning CM!
I'm so happy you posted in this thread! Not only do I get to stare at your very BEAUTIFUL collection of red bags, but it gives me an opportunity to thank you again for posting your Carly bag in another thread. You may recall I ran to ebay and Posmark to find the smaller version, received it Jan 26th and I've never been happier! Carly is great for my every day needs. The weekends I'm in the city I carry her crossbody with either a strap I purchased from Amazon or J Crew. But I really love carrying her on my shoulder during the week or when I'm not walking far in the city. The only time I'm not carrying Carly is when I occasionally pull a "rescue" bag out my sister's closet on the weekends and show it a day  of love. But I always miss Carly. 
I mentally thank you almost every time I carry Carly, or when I'm staring at her on her purse hook.


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning CM!
> I'm so happy you posted in this thread! Not only do I get to stare at your very BEAUTIFUL collection of red bags, but it gives me an opportunity to thank you again for posting your Carly bag in another thread. You may recall I ran to ebay and Posmark to find the smaller version, received it Jan 26th and I've never been happier! Carly is great for my every day needs. The weekends I'm in the city I carry her crossbody with either a strap I purchased from Amazon or J Crew. But I really love carrying her on my shoulder during the week or when I'm not walking far in the city. The only time I'm not carrying Carly is when I occasionally pull a "rescue" bag out my sister's closet on the weekends and show it a day  of love. But I always miss Carly.
> I mentally thank you almost every time I carry Carly, or when I'm staring at her on her purse hook.


You are so sweet, thank you! I am loving my red Carly as well. Ironically, I have the medium sized in red and decided it was too small, so it is on the chopping block to sell (I wish I had known you wanted one before!) and so the hunt for the larger version was on! I love that you got a strap to wear it crossbody, that makes it more convenient for sure!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> *You are so sweet, thank you! *I am loving my red Carly as well. Ironically, I have the medium sized in red and decided it was too small, so it is on the chopping block to sell (I wish I had known you wanted one before!) and so the hunt for the larger version was on! I love that you got a strap to wear it crossbody, that makes it more convenient for sure!


Thanks CM! 
I'm happy you're enjoying your larger Carly!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## vesna

New to me beautiful red colour Chianti PS1 medium


----------



## Narnanz

Rehabbed 2004 made in Costa Rica Coach City in red... Still got a bit of work to do to her to make her shine and her red glow a bit more.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007


----------



## littleblackbag

Here's my gorgeous Mulberry Mini darley in scarlet. I love this bag so much, makes me very happy whenever I get to take it out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My latest red .  Poshmark find. NWT Coach Reversible City Tote.


----------



## ksuromax

My newst addition and one of the oldest bags in my collection
Balenciaga First, True Red, 2004


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My latest red .  Poshmark find. NWT Coach Reversible City Tote.
> View attachment 4719583


Oh I really love how the bright red will be taking a lot of real estate!  It's really really pretty!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really love how the bright red will be taking a lot of real estate!  It's really really pretty!!!


She made me faint too!  Thanks SM!


----------



## Venessa84

Added another red bag to my collection...Chanel Trendy CC...Chanel is calling this a dark pink but it looks red to me

Does burgundy count as a red bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4719734
> 
> Added another red bag to my collection...Chanel Trendy CC...Chanel is calling this a dark pink but it looks red to me
> 
> Does burgundy count as a red bag?


Beautiful!
I think anything red-ish =red. Right?


----------



## rosiier

Also have the Red Gucci Disco. Love bright red bags! It’s such a beautiful pop of a “neutral” color


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> I think anything red-ish =red. Right?



Ok then I’ll add my burgundy Celine Le 16 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I feel like it’s more purple then red but I agree burgundy is in the red family.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Ok then I’ll add my burgundy Celine Le 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720637
> 
> I feel like it’s more purple then red but I agree burgundy is in the red family.


Very pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

barskin said:


> Here's my Brahmin Mini Elisa in Ruby Melbourne (translation: red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein On My Corner saffiano satchel in Fire Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this cute little purse at a boutique, near me. It is labeled "Ramon Tenza"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a made-for-shopping-channel brand, Jack French London. Now this, you have to admit, is _red_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Hancock Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeesh...I didn't realize I had this much red.


Great red bags!  My favorite color and I only have one red bag.  Why is that????.


----------



## vesna

Bal small beautiful red, so called shoulder bag, which had ridiculously short strap, Instead, I attached a sturdy cross-body cell phone strap from Turkish company Happy-Ness and made it into a hip LOL, it is a bit smaller than my hip.


----------



## Happycantwait

Mine


----------



## IntheOcean

vesna said:


> Bal small beautiful red, so called shoulder bag, which had ridiculously short strap, Instead, I attached a sturdy cross-body cell phone strap from Turkish company Happy-Ness and made it into a hip LOL, it is a bit smaller than my hip.


The strap looks like it was made for this bag 



Happycantwait said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732316


So beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am ordering a red bag from Massaccesi and cannot decide on the lining color. I have had a couple of red bags in the past with silver HW and a silver lining which looks great, but I want something different and fun. Help me make a decision or if you have a red bag with a funky color lining, post a photo. TIA
This is a photo of the berry red leather and the available linings:


----------



## Venessa84

southernbelle43 said:


> I am ordering a red bag from Massaccesi and cannot decide on the lining color. I have had a couple of red bags in the past with silver HW and a silver lining which looks great, but I want something different and fun. Help me make a decision or if you have a red bag with a funky color lining, post a photo. TIA
> This is a photo of the berry red leather and the available linings:
> 
> View attachment 4733022
> 
> View attachment 4733020



What about one of the blues?


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> I am ordering a red bag from Massaccesi and cannot decide on the lining color. I have had a couple of red bags in the past with silver HW and a silver lining which looks great, but I want something different and fun. Help me make a decision or if you have a red bag with a funky color lining, post a photo. TIA
> This is a photo of the berry red leather and the available linings:
> 
> View attachment 4733022
> 
> View attachment 4733020


This isn't easy! So many pretty choices. I would choose from:  Purple, Marine, Dark Blue, or Lilac. If I had to narrow it down to one (okay two) I would choose from Purple or Dark Blue. No, not Dark Blue. Marine. Or Lilac. Okay, I'm no help!  Good luck with your decision! Please let us know which color you decide to get.


----------



## southernbelle43

Venessa84 said:


> What about one of the blues?


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> This isn't easy! So many pretty choices. I would choose from:  Purple, Marine, Dark Blue, or Lilac. If I had to narrow it down to one (okay two) I would choose from Purple or Dark Blue. No, not Dark Blue. Marine. Or Lilac. Okay, I'm no help!  Good luck with your decision! Please let us know which color you decide to get.


It is hard. Several of them would look great. I wanted to get a little daring and try something different!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I am ordering a red bag from Massaccesi and cannot decide on the lining color. I have had a couple of red bags in the past with silver HW and a silver lining which looks great, but I want something different and fun. Help me make a decision or if you have a red bag with a funky color lining, post a photo. TIA
> This is a photo of the berry red leather and the available linings:
> 
> View attachment 4733022
> 
> View attachment 4733020


I like the light fuchsia. Or cappucino.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> I am ordering a red bag from Massaccesi and cannot decide on the lining color. I have had a couple of red bags in the past with silver HW and a silver lining which looks great, but I want something different and fun. Help me make a decision or if you have a red bag with a funky color lining, post a photo. TIA
> This is a photo of the berry red leather and the available linings:
> 
> View attachment 4733022
> 
> View attachment 4733020


My favorite is the light fuchsia.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> My favorite is the light fuchsia.





whateve said:


> I like the light fuchsia. Or cappucino.


ok ladies I cannot picture the fuchsia with the red because I have no imagination and it seems like it would clash.  But I want to come out of my safe and secure ideas of fashion, so I will really consider it.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

southernbelle43 said:


> ok ladies I cannot picture the fuchsia with the red because I have no imagination and it seems like it would clash.  But I want to come out of my safe and secure ideas of fashion, so I will really consider it.  Thank you!!!!


Apple green, tortilla, or light blue


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I am ordering a red bag from Massaccesi and cannot decide on the lining color. I have had a couple of red bags in the past with silver HW and a silver lining which looks great, but I want something different and fun. Help me make a decision or if you have a red bag with a funky color lining, post a photo. TIA
> This is a photo of the berry red leather and the available linings:
> 
> View attachment 4733022
> 
> View attachment 4733020


I'd suggest dark green, not sure what Sage looks like irl, but something like this 
imho, such deep and saturated red needs equally deep and saturated contrast


----------



## Murphy47

Dooney Cooper Drawstring bucket


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> I'd suggest dark green, not sure what Sage looks like irl, but something like this
> imho, such deep and saturated red needs equally deep and saturated contrast


I  love that shade of green and would get that in a minute, but he does not have that option for a lining. Sage is a very pale green.  So I suppose I will go with purple.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I  love that shade of green and would get that in a minute, but he does not have that option for a lining. Sage is a very pale green.  So I suppose I will go with purple.


Pity!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Pity!


I know.  But I did get a bright green bag, the Modena midi,  that I love.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My one and only red bag:
LV Epi Petit Noé


----------



## JenJBS

My first ever red bag...


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red bag...


Congrats Jen! You'll carry it well


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats Jen! You'll carry it well



  Awww! Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red bag...


Hi Jen! 
Thanks for posting your new red beauty here! I never open this thread without my crash helmet!
I hope this will be your first of many posts in this thread!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Jen!
> Thanks for posting your new red beauty here! I never open this thread without my crash helmet!
> I hope this will be your first of many posts in this thread!



Thank you!   I hope so too.


----------



## Greenredapple

These two are my recent handbag purchases. Left is the Little Valerie by Massaccesi and on the right side is Mulberry Small Hampstead in Scarlet red.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Greenredapple said:


> These two are my recent handbag purchases. Left is the Little Valerie by Massaccesi and on the right side is Mulberry Small Hampstead in Scarlet red.


Lovely!


----------



## Molly0

Lil’ Red Bucket (with Dorothy in mind!)


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Lil’ Red Bucket (with Dorothy in mind!)
> View attachment 4750571



That charm is perfect with that bag!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Can I ask an opinion? Do red bags need to be on the smaller side not to look too much?
I don't want to look like Im screaming for attention; but I saw this bag online & it looks sooo pretty. However it is a bit large, especially for red patent.
What do you all think?

The bag is RL collection medium; dimensions are 9¾" H x 11¾" L x 6¼" D.


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> Can I ask an opinion? Do red bags need to be on the smaller side not to look too much?
> I don't want to look like Im screaming for attention; but I saw this bag online & it looks sooo pretty. However it is a bit large, especially for red patent.
> What do you all think?
> 
> The bag is RL collection medium; dimensions are 9¾" H x 11¾" L x 6¼" D.



It's stunning! I probably wouldn't wear much, if any, other red along with this bag, but this bag and a black (or grey) dress would look fabulous. Or with black pants and a white shirt. Or a black/grey/tan/white shirt and jeans.


----------



## ksuromax

A bottle of Red said:


> Can I ask an opinion? Do red bags need to be on the smaller side not to look too much?
> I don't want to look like Im screaming for attention; but I saw this bag online & it looks sooo pretty. However it is a bit large, especially for red patent.
> What do you all think?
> 
> The bag is RL collection medium; dimensions are 9¾" H x 11¾" L x 6¼" D.


"NEED"??? 
they MUST BE BIG, BOLD, AND LOUD! 
Play big, or go home!  
honestly speaking this looks like the super classy model to me, perfect size and sleek, it can be worn with formal attire, or, feminine casual, with navy, whites, grey (especially cashemere), soft pastels (pink, beige, blue), and don't forget your blood red nail polish and lippy!


----------



## A bottle of Red

I tend to dress more quietly I guess but I want a nice pop of color in a bag. I want it to look bright but classy though not tawdry.
I would love to see it in person but all the shops near me are still closed so I need to see if to risk online or not.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

A bottle of Red said:


> Can I ask an opinion? Do red bags need to be on the smaller side not to look too much?
> I don't want to look like Im screaming for attention; but I saw this bag online & it looks sooo pretty. However it is a bit large, especially for red patent.
> What do you all think?
> 
> The bag is RL collection medium; dimensions are 9¾" H x 11¾" L x 6¼" D.


It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Not quite red, but not quite pink either. A dark ruby, a rose red, or dark raspberry. This is my newly acquired BV Nodini in Amaranto.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Well I ordered the bag & here it is! It is sooo beautiful! The pictures don't do it justice
RL Collection red patent calfskin, lined with Lambskin .


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> Well I ordered the bag & here it is! It is sooo beautiful! The pictures don't do it justice
> RL Collection red patent calfskin, lined with Lambskin .
> 
> View attachment 4772229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772230



Stunning bag!  A true show stopper!  Congratulations!   Also, great pics!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Thank you Jen!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bottle of Red said:


> Well I ordered the bag & here it is! It is sooo beautiful! The pictures don't do it justice
> RL Collection red patent calfskin, lined with Lambskin .
> 
> View attachment 4772229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772230


This is GORGEOUS!!! 
I think I  N E E D this!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

My newest red bag: Massaccesi Little Valerie


----------



## Wishsong

I love my red bags. How many red bags do you own?


----------



## Wishsong

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shoemetheworld

sperkylin said:


> Can I get a vote which one to choose?   I’m thinking of selling one or 2 of my red bags and get 1 of these.
> 
> View attachment 4808520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808521


Big fan of th second one. Very chic and classic.


----------



## tatertot

A few of my red bags


----------



## A bottle of Red

tatertot said:


> A few of my red bags
> View attachment 4808524
> View attachment 4808525
> View attachment 4808526
> View attachment 4808527


Love the second one!


----------



## tatertot

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the second one!



Thank you! That’s a Rose Corial Balenciaga part time bag    One of my favorites!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> A few of my red bags
> View attachment 4808524
> View attachment 4808525
> View attachment 4808526
> View attachment 4808527


How do you like the Vanity case?
Love them all!


----------



## sratsey

I have two
1. Chanel Timeless Clutch in red caviar
2. Valentino Medium Rockstud Spike


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like the Vanity case?
> Love them all!



 I adore it! I wasn't quite sure how it would work out, but it's been a fun piece. I've only carried it once but it was surprisingly comfortable. I like the little compartments on the inside and the structured shape


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> I adore it! I wasn't quite sure how it would work out, but it's been a fun piece. I've only carried it once but it was surprisingly comfortable. I like the little compartments on the inside and the structured shape


When you have time,  could I see more pictures please?


----------



## hokatie

I join this club for the first time and have 2 red bags so far


----------



## bagaholicxoxo

Sferics said:


> I like it so much for it's superclean design.
> 
> View attachment 4535512


Brand ?


----------



## poohbag

Newest addition Moreau Celestin small red tote along with Chanel m/l classic flap in red patent


----------



## IntheOcean

poohbag said:


> Newest addition Moreau Celestin small red tote along with Chanel m/l classic flap in red patent
> View attachment 4811781


What a stunning shade of red on that Classic Flap!


----------



## Sferics

bagaholic1974 said:


> Brand ?


It is not even designer, it is a cheapy from Vagabond


----------



## KittyKat65

Red Chanel flap - December 2017.  Hermes espadrilles. Silly Christmas leggings.


----------



## JenJBS

Out with my red bag today!


----------



## Bagventures

Would you say this color is maroon with more brown tone?


----------



## fendifemale

Bagventures said:


> Would you say this color is maroon with more brown tone?
> 
> View attachment 4843993


Maroon & gorgeous.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

This is my only red purse, I generally am not a red fan but I do really like this one.


----------



## Narnanz

Added yet another Coach to my collection.


----------



## SouthTampa

Here is my chanel 3 bag.    I just love this shade of red.


----------



## A bottle of Red

SouthTampa said:


> Here is my chanel 3 bag.    I just love this shade of red.
> 
> View attachment 4846929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846930


Oh that's  magnificent!


----------



## misstrine85

My new-to-me Coccinelle ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

Balenciaga mini city ...


----------



## houseof999

Oh boy..  where do I begin.. I have a sample of my collection. I'll take a pic of the whole collection someday if I can figure out how to fit them all in one shot.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Oh boy..  where do I begin.. I have a sample of my collection. I'll take a pic of the whole collection someday if I can figure out how to fit them all in one shot.
> View attachment 4931955


Wowza's House!!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Oh boy..  where do I begin.. I have a sample of my collection. I'll take a pic of the whole collection someday if I can figure out how to fit them all in one shot.
> View attachment 4931955


Handbag Porn!!!......This has Brigtened my day House...thank you.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My Coach Star Quilted Jes Crossbody!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Oh boy..  where do I begin.. I have a sample of my collection. I'll take a pic of the whole collection someday if I can figure out how to fit them all in one shot.
> View attachment 4931955


House! Your....  Your......  ...Collection!   BEAUTIFUL!

Now I see why you knew exactly what to give me...the perfect fainting couch! I'm glad I had it for this post!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> House! Your....  Your......  ...Collection!   BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Now I see why you knew exactly what to give me...the perfect fainting couch! I'm glad I had it for this post!
> View attachment 4944867


She's back!  
I have been waiting a long time for that response from you! Welcome back!   You have certainly been missed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> She's back!
> I have been waiting a long time for that response from you! Welcome back!   You have certainly been missed!


Thanks House!  I'm going to have to practice fainting again without hurting myself, but I'll keep your couch close by.  
Thanks! I've missed being here.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> She's back!
> I have been waiting a long time for that response from you! Welcome back!   You have certainly been missed!



+1  Welcome back, @RuedeNesle ! We've missed you! Hope all is well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> +1  Welcome back, @RuedeNesle ! We've missed you! Hope all is well.


Hi Jen!  
Thanks! It's great to be back! I miss being here. All is well and hope the same for you and your family!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> House! Your....  Your......  ...Collection!   BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Now I see why you knew exactly what to give me...the perfect fainting couch! I'm glad I had it for this post!
> View attachment 4944867


Welcome back Rue! I missed all your lovely red bags and your sweet comments!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Welcome back Rue! I missed all your lovely red bags and your sweet comments!!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## sdkitty

first red bag I've had for years and second ever - moni moni dolce vita


----------



## RuedeNesle

My latest love! Poshmark Dooney patent leather double pocket satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

RuedeNesle said:


> My latest love! Poshmark Dooney patent leather double pocket satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5132749


That is a great red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Tomsmom said:


> That is a great red!


Hi Tomsmom!  

Thanks very much! I've always wanted a red patent leather bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

My Gucci sitting at the hair salon


----------



## Narnanz

my new red bags...all Coach.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> my new red bags...all Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133279
> View attachment 5133280
> View attachment 5133281


Are they all three different reds?


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> My Gucci sitting at the hair salon
> 
> View attachment 5132772


This bag is amazing! What a wonderful find!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> my new red bags...all Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133279
> View attachment 5133280
> View attachment 5133281


OMG you have my heart racing with these one after another!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Are they all three different reds?


the Court and the Winnie seem the same colour..Court  is Costa Rica  2001 and the Winnie is 97 made in United states.  Not sure if the Carnival is the same.


----------



## Farkvam

It's just a little inexpensive wooden bag I picked up in Bermuda but I love it! I have a Coach strap that I use on it and it matches perfectly.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Here’s my Telfar Shopping Bag that just arrived yesterday:


----------



## Narnanz

HarlemBagLady said:


> Here’s my Telfar Shopping Bag that just arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156734
> View attachment 5156736


thats a great size and colour ...looks great on you.


----------



## whateve

HarlemBagLady said:


> Here’s my Telfar Shopping Bag that just arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156734
> View attachment 5156736


Love that color! It looks great with your sandals and top.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Town


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## katlovp




----------



## Norm.Core

My only red bag, in a sea of black bags.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Coach Gotham Pack


----------



## dignatius

Balenciaga City in Rouge Theatre




Massaccesi Zhoe in Bordeaux Croco


----------



## JenJBS

I love this new red color from Mansur Gavriel. Strawberry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I love this new red color from Mansur Gavriel. Strawberry.
> 
> View attachment 5301752


Wow! I love the color,  and the name of the color too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hi @RuedeNesle
I just saw from another thread that Coach is releasing a new model, called Rogue with Top Handle. And this model comes in a bright red, and I had to share it with you of course!
And don't worry! I also prepared for you a fainting couch, all matching with the new bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi @RuedeNesle
> I just saw from another thread that Coach is releasing a new model, called Rogue with Top Handle. And this model comes in a bright red, and I had to share it with you of course!
> And don't worry! I also prepared for you a fainting couch, all matching with the new bag!
> View attachment 5301792
> View attachment 5301793


Hey SM! 
Next time put the picture of the couch first. The first two pictures showed before I had a chance to read what you wrote and I fainted long before I read or saw I had a fainting couch. 
This new top handle Rogue is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the heads up! (Or head down since I hit the floor when I saw it.   )


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I love the color,  and the name of the color too!



Yeah, perfect name for the color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey SM!
> Next time put the picture of the couch first. The first two pictures showed before I had a chance to read what you wrote and I fainted long before I read or saw I had a fainting couch.
> This new top handle Rogue is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the heads up! (Or head down since I hit the floor when I saw it.   )


I should have known better. 
Next time, it'll be: couch before bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

All this red talk has gotten me in the mood to wear a red bag.
Using a washed red Tea Rose Parker.


----------



## LadaZuri

I've been directed to this wonderful thread and asked to share my red beauties by the awesome, @whatev!   

Restored vintage Coach bags 































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tomsmom

LadaZuri said:


> I've been directed to this wonderful thread and asked to share my red beauties by the awesome, @whatev!
> 
> Restored vintage Coach bags
> 
> View attachment 5306141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306158
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


That first bag is gorgeous!


----------



## LadaZuri

Tomsmom said:


> That first bag is gorgeous!



Thank you!   It's from the early 1970s!


----------



## diane278

My Hermes rouge grenat Octogone clutch:


----------



## Narnanz

LadaZuri said:


> I've been directed to this wonderful thread and asked to share my red beauties by the awesome, @whatev!
> 
> Restored vintage Coach bags
> 
> View attachment 5306141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306158
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Your red bag rehabs are Fabulous!!!!


Tiny bit Jelly!


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> My rouge grenat Hermes Octogone clutch:
> 
> View attachment 5306258
> View attachment 5306258
> View attachment 5306258


Cant seem to see your beautiful Hermes.

And how was the move to your new place?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Your red bag rehabs are Fabulous!!!!
> 
> 
> Tiny bit Jelly!


I'm a lot jelly, especially of the sling bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadaZuri said:


> I've been directed to this wonderful thread and asked to share my red beauties by the awesome, @whatev!
> 
> Restored vintage Coach bags
> 
> View attachment 5306141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306158
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow gorgeous bags.
I especially love the top handle bags!
And oh, I'll introduce your bags to @RuedeNesle 
She kind of likes red bags.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow gorgeous bags.
> I especially love the top handle bags!
> And oh, I'll introduce your bags to @RuedeNesle
> She kind of likes red bags.


Make sure her fainting chair is ready!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Make sure her fainting chair is ready!


I think she knows by now to bring one!


----------



## LadaZuri

Narnanz said:


> Your red bag rehabs are Fabulous!!!!
> 
> 
> Tiny bit Jelly!





whateve said:


> I'm a lot jelly, especially of the sling bag.



Thank you both so much!!!


----------



## diane278

Narnanz said:


> Cant seem to see your beautiful Hermes.
> 
> And how was the move to your new place?


 
I had some trouble getting the photo attached. Here it is again. The move has been a learning experience but I finally feel settled in. I had been in the same house for twenty years, so I had a lot to get rid of, get organized, packed and moved.


----------



## JenJBS

Just ordered this fun, *red* Kate Spade bag.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this fun, *red* Kate Spade bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309278


Congrats! I have had this in my cart and just waiting.. trying to resist.  Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! I have had this in my cart and just waiting.. trying to resist.  Lol!



Thank you!    Your restraint is impressive! I was doing that for a couple days, and finally gave in.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Your restraint is impressive! I was doing that for a couple days, and finally gave in.



I'm going to try to see it in person if the store has it.  I just noticed it says "final sale- no return or exchanges".


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I'm going to try to see it in person if the store has it.  I just noticed it says "final sale- no return or exchanges".



Probably wise. Have fun on your trip to the store! I wish I lived where I could have access to more than 3 designer boutiques.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Probably wise. Have fun on your trip to the store! I wish I lived where I could have access to more than 3 designer boutiques.



You're welcome to come visit and we can go shopping together!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> You're welcome to come visit and we can go shopping together!



I would love that! We have similar enough tastes in bags that it would be really fun shopping shopping together.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this fun, *red* Kate Spade bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309278


I hope you show us lots of pictures when you get it. I was tempted by this one too!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I hope you show us lots of pictures when you get it. I was tempted by this one too!



I'll post pics when it arrives. Nice to know I wasn't the only one tempted.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this fun, *red* Kate Spade bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309278


That is super cute and fun!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That is super cute and fun!



Thank you!


----------



## cquill

This is my daily bag - Hermes Evelyne 33 in Garance!


----------



## Narnanz

cquill said:


> View attachment 5314736
> 
> This is my daily bag - Hermes Evelyne 33 in Garanc





cquill said:


> View attachment 5314736
> 
> This is my daily bag - Hermes Evelyne 33 in Garance!


"Ambulance for @RuedeNesle ...."


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday


----------



## RuedeNesle

cquill said:


> View attachment 5314736
> 
> This is my daily bag - Hermes Evelyne 33 in Garance!


 I love when I read someone is carrying red as a daily bag!  



Narnanz said:


> "Ambulance for @RuedeNesle ...."


  Between the Lunar New Year, and Valentine's Day the Ambulance will be parked in front of my building every day!


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5314784


Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Molly0

Suitable For Work


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Suitable For Work
> View attachment 5315202


Now thats a Bucket of lovelys if I ever saw!


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Now thats a Bucket of lovelys if I ever saw!


Thank you!

My very tiny Lulu “BP” is so fun for carrying around all those little things.


----------



## JenJBS

My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


Totally adorable. . . & fun!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


 This is so darn cute! I love that the little mail envelope slips in and out of the mailbox. I can't wait to see this in action!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Totally adorable. . . & fun!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is so darn cute! I love that the little mail envelope slips in and out of the mailbox. I can't wait to see this in action!



Thank you!   I also love that the envelope slips in and out, but am soooo glad it has the little chain connecting it to the bag, or I'd be paranoid it would fall out somewhere.


----------



## A bottle of Red

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


This is the cutest bag i have ever seen!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


Thanks for the pictures! She is such a cute bag. I love the shape of the bag and the envelope pouch. I hope you have fun carrying her.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


So cute!!


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> This is the cutest bag i have ever seen!


Thank you!     Agreed!  



RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the pictures! She is such a cute bag. I love the shape of the bag and the envelope pouch. I hope you have fun carrying her.



Thank you!   I'm sure I will. She currently stationed on the little table right inside my door (where I can drop keys and mail). Will be there through Valentine's Day except when I'm carrying her.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> So cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


That is the cutest bag ever!!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> That is the cutest bag ever!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537



So adorable!!! I love it! Does it have a long strap or only hand held? Any chance of mod shots?


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> So adorable!!! I love it! Does it have a long strap or only hand held? Any chance of mod shots?



Thank you!    It does have a long strap, but I don't think I'll use it. I'll see about doing mod shots this weekend.


----------



## Narnanz

Thought I would update my red bag collection.  Mostly Coach with one Oroton and a HYPE bag


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thought I would update my red bag collection.  Mostly Coach with one Oroton and a HYPE bag
> View attachment 5317864


I'm drooling! That Winnie is probably worth $500. I love the color of the city.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I'm drooling! That Winnie is probably worth $500. I love the color of the city.


I was so glad I got that one...the chances of me finding another at that price is slim...same with the city with Nickel hardware


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I was so glad I got that one...the chances of me finding another at that price is slim...same with the city with Nickel hardware


I'd rather have the city. Back in the day, I sold my city. Now I wonder if I should try it again. Is the strap long enough for crossbody? That might be why I didn't keep it.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I'd rather have the city. Back in the day, I sold my city. Now I wonder if I should try it again. Is the strap long enough for crossbody? That might be why I didn't keep it.


I would have to answer you tomorrow...I can put it in the comparison thread I you like


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I would have to answer you tomorrow...I can put it in the comparison thread I you like


That would be great! Thanks, no hurry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Thought I would update my red bag collection.  Mostly Coach with one Oroton and a HYPE bag
> View attachment 5317864


 I'm always prepared when I open this thread, but the title should have a sign next to it: "Warning! Hard Hat Area"


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


This is adorable!  Such a fun bag


----------



## jbags07

Narnanz said:


> Thought I would update my red bag collection.  Mostly Coach with one Oroton and a HYPE bag
> View attachment 5317864


Just gorgeous


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Thought I would update my red bag collection.  Mostly Coach with one Oroton and a HYPE bag
> View attachment 5317864



Exceptional collection of red bags!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This is adorable!  Such a fun bag



Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

@JenJBS your KS bag is so adorable!!     I didn't buy it before my February freeze so I'm passing on it I guess till March arrives.  I am not sure it will last that long.  In that case I will live vicariously through you! Enjoy her in great health!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Suitable For Work
> View attachment 5315202


Love this sooo much MollyO!!!
I couldn't tell whether you were serious though when you said it's suitable for work?
I mean,  if you are virtual,  it could totally be suitable,  you know?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My red bag from Kate Spade arrived. As requested, a couple pics. It's adorable!      More pics will be posted before Valentine's Day as I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5315536
> View attachment 5315537


You definitely DELIVERED Jen! 
It's so cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! I have had this in my cart and just waiting.. trying to resist.  Lol!


Me too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Thought I would update my red bag collection.  Mostly Coach with one Oroton and a HYPE bag
> View attachment 5317864


Did you have to rehab the Winnie?? Is it even rehabble with that dowel in there?


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you have to rehab the Winnie?? Is it even rehabble with that dowel in there?


yes...just like doing a Murphy or a Willis


I thought I had rehab photos...but only can show before and afters.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> @JenJBS your KS bag is so adorable!!     I didn't buy it before my February freeze so I'm passing on it I guess till March arrives.  I am not sure it will last that long.  In that case I will live vicariously through you! Enjoy her in great health!


Thank you!     I hope it's still there for you in March. 



Sunshine mama said:


> You definitely DELIVERED Jen!
> It's so cute.


Thank you!  



Narnanz said:


> yes...just like doing a Murphy or a Willis
> 
> 
> I thought I had rehab photos...but only can show before and afters.



That change is amazing! Impressive work!


----------



## jbags07

After scrolling this thread this morning, i pulled out my BV Cervo in Fever to go to lunch with DH….


----------



## houseof999

jbags07 said:


> After scrolling this thread this morning, i pulled out my BV Cervo in Fever to go to lunch with DH….
> 
> View attachment 5318592


----------



## RuedeNesle

jbags07 said:


> After scrolling this thread this morning, i pulled out my BV Cervo in Fever to go to lunch with DH….
> 
> View attachment 5318592





houseof999 said:


>


I got you! Now it's my turn!


----------



## jbags07

RuedeNesle said:


> I got you! Now it's my turn!
> View attachment 5318624


Love this, lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> yes...just like doing a Murphy or a Willis
> 
> 
> I thought I had rehab photos...but only can show before and afters.



Ok so you didn't dunk her. She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok so you didn't dunk her. She's gorgeous!!


Yes I did dunk...just don't have any during photos. It was really scary to put it in the water,  but it was so worth it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Yes I did dunk...just don't have any during photos. It was really scary to put it in the water,  but it was so worth it.


OMG! You dunked it?!? Wow, I wish you had during pics, I'd love to see that process with a Winnie. You are brave!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG! You dunked it?!? Wow, I wish you had during pics, I'd love to see that process with a Winnie. You are brave!


.
Not a winnie but a bellacourt

Just putting it in the sink...

After.


----------



## Jereni

Getting that red fainting couch out for @RuedeNesle …




…As I present my new Kate Spade ‘heartbreaker’ bag!!! Definitely not the red bag I thought I’d be buying this month but I’ve always wanted a heart shaped bag and this was too soft and adorable to resist.




Mod shot


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> Getting that red fainting couch out for @RuedeNesle …
> 
> View attachment 5319104
> 
> 
> …As I present my new Kate Spade ‘heartbreaker’ bag!!! Definitely not the red bag I thought I’d be buying this month but I’ve always wanted a heart shaped bag and this was too soft and adorable to resist.
> 
> View attachment 5319106
> 
> 
> Mod shot
> View attachment 5319108


Now that's how you do it! Couch first!  Thanks!  



What a cute red bag!   And I love your mod shot!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this sooo much MollyO!!!
> I couldn't tell whether you were serious though when you said it's suitable for work?
> I mean,  if you are virtual,  it could totally be suitable,  you know?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Getting that red fainting couch out for @RuedeNesle …
> 
> View attachment 5319104
> 
> 
> …As I present my new Kate Spade ‘heartbreaker’ bag!!! Definitely not the red bag I thought I’d be buying this month but I’ve always wanted a heart shaped bag and this was too soft and adorable to resist.
> 
> View attachment 5319106
> 
> 
> Mod shot
> View attachment 5319108


Oh my goodness! You got this bag! It's so cute. 
And it was really sweet of you to provide a couch for @RuedeNesle     before you showed your bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Getting that red fainting couch out for @RuedeNesle …
> 
> View attachment 5319104
> 
> 
> …As I present my new Kate Spade ‘heartbreaker’ bag!!! Definitely not the red bag I thought I’d be buying this month but I’ve always wanted a heart shaped bag and this was too soft and adorable to resist.
> 
> View attachment 5319106
> 
> 
> Mod shot
> View attachment 5319108


I love seeing mod shots and this one really showcases the bag!  Ok, now I’m off searching the KS site.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Getting that red fainting couch out for @RuedeNesle …
> 
> View attachment 5319104
> 
> 
> …As I present my new Kate Spade ‘heartbreaker’ bag!!! Definitely not the red bag I thought I’d be buying this month but I’ve always wanted a heart shaped bag and this was too soft and adorable to resist.
> 
> View attachment 5319106
> 
> 
> Mod shot
> View attachment 5319108



Yay!!!      It's adorable!


----------



## ladidalola

I love the title of this thread because I bought my red bag for exactly that reason. Every women needs at least one red bag her collection   here's mine!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Thought I'd get a quick family picture of my red bags. Watch out RN! I'll try to catch you


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Thought I'd get a quick family picture of my red bags. Watch out RN! I'll try to catch you
> 
> View attachment 5331231


Oh boy. I am joining RN on that couch!  Holy cow what a gorgeous red collection


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Thought I'd get a quick family picture of my red bags. Watch out RN! I'll try to catch you
> 
> View attachment 5331231


Oh wow!  She may need some Nitroglycerin.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> Oh boy. I am joining RN on that couch!  Holy cow what a gorgeous red collection


Thank you jbags


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Thought I'd get a quick family picture of my red bags. Watch out RN! I'll try to catch you
> 
> View attachment 5331231





jbags07 said:


> Oh boy. I am joining RN on that couch!  Holy cow what a gorgeous red collection


  (times 10!)
Hold on Jbags! I'm pushing the couch for us!


ATB:  How come I didn't know you had such a BEAUTIFUL red bag collection? I remember seeing some of them individually, but I missed your other beauties! Thanks for making my Saturday morning!


----------



## jbags07

All shades of red are beautiful. But BV’s China Red is the best red ever. Took this Nodini to Costco today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> All shades of red are beautiful. But BV’s China Red is the best red ever. Took this Nodini to Costco today.
> View attachment 5331880


Beautiful Nodini! And Rao's marinara sauce is the best!


----------



## barbariska




----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful Nodini! And Rao's marinara sauce is the best!


I keep meaning to try it, then I forget!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I keep meaning to try it, then I forget!


It's really good for a jar sauce.


----------



## leechiyong

Took this little one out today:


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> Took this little one out today:
> View attachment 5333825



So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's red bags.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's red bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346277


Ive said it before and I will say it again...Coach needs to hire you to do their promotional photography because its always Awesome and makes me want to buy the bag.


----------



## essiedub

Addicted to bags said:


> Thought I'd get a quick family picture of my red bags. Watch out RN! I'll try to catch you
> 
> View attachment 5331231


Yummy! I am dying to know more about the Puzzle bag (but don’t tell me cuz I don’t need another temptation) but for the good of the group, you should share


----------



## essiedub

leechiyong said:


> Took this little one out today:
> View attachment 5333825


Oh...My god! Too cute! Please show the interior..or better yet, do a bag spill!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Thought I'd get a quick family picture of my red bags. Watch out RN! I'll try to catch you
> 
> View attachment 5331231


All gorgeous!
I especially love the Dora with the white daisy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> (times 10!)
> Hold on Jbags! I'm pushing the couch for us!
> View attachment 5331517
> 
> ATB:  How come I didn't know you had such a BEAUTIFUL red bag collection? I remember seeing some of them individually, but I missed your other beauties! Thanks for making my Saturday morning!


Rue! You have nice legs!!!
It's the best foot picture I've seen so far!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Ive said it before and I will say it again...Coach needs to hire you to do their promotional photography because its always Awesome and makes me want to buy the bag.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

I can finally post here…


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I can finally post here…
> 
> View attachment 5346402



Stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!


Thanks, I’m pretty happy with her.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I can finally post here…
> 
> View attachment 5346402


Sumptuous leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Sumptuous leather.


Bal at it's best!


----------



## Addicted to bags

essiedub said:


> Yummy! I am dying to know more about the Puzzle bag (but don’t tell me cuz I don’t need another temptation) but for the good of the group, you should share


What specially would "the group" like to know about the Puzzle?


----------



## essiedub

Addicted to bags said:


> What specially would "the group" like to know about the Puzzle?


Well...many would like to know how accessible it is, how much it can carry, whether you use it in the numerous carrying options, how it compares to a speedy shape vs a satchel shape...essentially is it a handcarry satchel-like, or more of a Boston travel type bag ..or is it something totally unique?  And perhaps you’d like to show us a modeling shot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Rue! You have nice legs!!!
> It's the best foot picture I've seen so far!


 Thanks! It took a lot of work to get those legs. You don't know how long I had to search Google for that picture!


----------



## RuedeNesle

muchstuff said:


> I can finally post here…
> 
> View attachment 5346402


You know how to make an entrance! Beautiful!


----------



## Beauty2c

Finally get to post here. LV Pont-Neuf.


----------



## Addicted to bags

essiedub said:


> Well...many would like to know how accessible it is, how much it can carry, whether you use it in the numerous carrying options, how it compares to a speedy shape vs a satchel shape...essentially is it a handcarry satchel-like, or more of a Boston travel type bag ..or is it something totally unique?  And perhaps you’d like to show us a modeling shot!


Ok, as soon as I get some free time I'll try my best to accommodate the groups curiosity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My red bag today.


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> You know how to make an entrance! Beautiful!


Thanks, probably my one and only red bag, for some reason I'm comfortable carrying this one but generally stay away from colour. Go figure.


----------



## leechiyong

bagnut1 said:


> So true about Ramesh and artistry.  Please check back in when you've had it for a while - glad to hear about your excellent experience so far!





essiedub said:


> Oh...My god! Too cute! Please show the interior..or better yet, do a bag spill!


It’s kind of hard to do a bag spill, especially when trying to showcase the pink lining, but here’s my attempt:


There’s just enough room for my cards, car key, tiny notebook, pencil, and perfume.


----------



## essiedub

leechiyong said:


> It’s kind of hard to do a bag spill, especially when trying to showcase the pink lining, but here’s my attempt:
> View attachment 5347496
> 
> There’s just enough room for my cards, car key, tiny notebook, pencil, and perfume.


Oh! It’s tiny! But oh so adorable...Everything is tiny sized! Love it. Do you carry money and cards in it? ClearLY no phone..quelle horreur
Thanks for posting! That just made my evening!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> It’s kind of hard to do a bag spill, especially when trying to showcase the pink lining, but here’s my attempt:
> View attachment 5347496
> 
> There’s just enough room for my cards, car key, tiny notebook, pencil, and perfume.


Oh my!!!
It's such a darling bag! I also love your tiny perfume bottle,  the tiny pen, and the leather piece. What may I ask is the leather piece?
BTW, I don't know why but I just want to eat it! I know it's strange.


----------



## leechiyong

essiedub said:


> Oh! It’s tiny! But oh so adorable...Everything is tiny sized! Love it. Do you carry money and cards in it? ClearLY no phone..quelle horreur
> Thanks for posting! That just made my evening!


Thank you!  It's ridiculously tiny, but I love it.  I just carry cards.  My cash always seems to disappear quickly, whereas having to get a card out of a tiny bag is more challenging and I'd have to not be on my phone to put it in a purse. They do have a larger version of the bag for those without my quirks, though, that will fit at least a compact wallet and phone.


Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!!!
> It's such a darling bag! I also love your tiny perfume bottle,  the tiny pen, and the leather piece. What may I ask is the leather piece?
> BTW, I don't know why but I just want to eat it! I know it's strange.


Thank you!  The tiny leather piece is a notebook.  Technically made for dolls, but easy to tuck into my bags in case I ever need it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's ridiculously tiny, but I love it.  I just carry cards.  My cash always seems to disappear quickly, whereas having to get a card out of a tiny bag is more challenging and I'd have to not be on my phone to put it in a purse. They do have a larger version of the bag for those without my quirks, though, that will fit at least a compact wallet and phone.
> 
> Thank you!  The tiny leather piece is a notebook.  Technically made for dolls, but easy to tuck into my bags in case I ever need it.


I thought that's what it was!


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> It’s kind of hard to do a bag spill, especially when trying to showcase the pink lining, but here’s my attempt:
> View attachment 5347496
> 
> There’s just enough room for my cards, car key, tiny notebook, pencil, and perfume.



So cute!


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's ridiculously tiny, but I love it.  I just carry cards.  My cash always seems to disappear quickly, whereas having to get a card out of a tiny bag is more challenging and I'd have to not be on my phone to put it in a purse. They do have a larger version of the bag for those without my quirks, though, that will fit at least a compact wallet and phone.
> 
> Thank you!  The tiny leather piece is a notebook.  Technically made for dolls, but easy to tuck into my bags in case I ever need it.


I used to have a tiny notebook thing kind of like that made for post-it notes. It was made by Coach.
	

		
			
		

		
	




You make me want to go through my daughter's American Girl things to see what I can appropriate.


----------



## Dmurphy1

PS1 tote !! Beautiful leather !!


----------



## sylsylsyl

My favorite red bag of all time


----------



## JenJBS

sylsylsyl said:


> My favorite red bag of all time



What a show stopper!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sylsylsyl said:


> My favorite red bag of all time


It's a GOOD red!!!


----------



## newblonde

Does anyone think the Valextra Iside in red is less formal than oyster or black?


----------



## Sunshine mama

newblonde said:


> Does anyone think the Valextra Iside in red is less formal than oyster or black?


Not really.  I think it all depends on the outfit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

newblonde said:


> Does anyone think the Valextra Iside in red is less formal than oyster or black?


I agree w Sunshine mama. I have the bag in black with ivory hardware. For me, I think it's a dressy bag but I mostly wear athlesuire wear


----------



## newblonde

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree w Sunshine mama. I have the bag in black with ivory hardware. For me, I think it's a dressy bag but I mostly wear athlesuire wear



Yeah I think it’s beautiful and dressy.  Probably too dressy for my lifestyle. I wear leggings or legging like pants all the time. I’m a carry one purse at a time woman so I’ll keep the small YSL Lou Lou I just bought.

You guys helped me realize my instincts were right!


----------



## Jereni

newblonde said:


> Does anyone think the Valextra Iside in red is less formal than oyster or black?





Addicted to bags said:


> I agree w Sunshine mama. I have the bag in black with ivory hardware. For me, I think it's a dressy bag but I mostly wear athlesuire wear



Yeah I also think it’s slightly more dressy than leggings or athleisure - but who knows, some people can rock fancy bags with anything.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jereni said:


> Yeah I also think it’s slightly more dressy than leggings or athleisure - but who knows, some people can rock fancy bags with anything.


I feel tall women can rock more looks than a petite woman. As a vertically challenged woman I am jealous of tall people  but that's just my theory


----------



## lemondln

2 red bags only, loving them
Red is such a happy exciting color


----------



## RuedeNesle

lemondln said:


> 2 red bags only, loving them
> Red is such a happy exciting color
> 
> View attachment 5353987


   These are two nice red bags to have if you only have two.  Yes! Red is a happy color! I've swooned over your LV bag in the LV forum. I don't own any LV pieces so I just lurk that forum and admire all the beautiful bags, especially the red bags!


----------



## lemondln

RuedeNesle said:


> These are two nice red bags to have if you only have two. Yes! Red is a happy color! I've swooned over your LV bag in the LV forum. I don't own any LV pieces so I just lurk that forum and admire all the beautiful bags, especially the red bags!




Thanks, RuedeNesle  Right, I only have 2 red bags in total


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey Ladies   
Here’s my Red Bag collection:


----------



## Moxisox

My one and only red bag ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

lemondln said:


> 2 red bags only, loving them
> Red is such a happy exciting color
> 
> View attachment 5353987


Love this! Especially what you did to the handles. I try and try to do the same with my older LV Speedy Bags, but it never seems to. Come out right


----------



## lemondln

mrs moulds said:


> Love this! Especially what you did to the handles. I try and try to do the same with my older LV Speedy Bags, but it never seems to. Come out right




Thank you mrs moulds!  I covered the handle because the handle is getting darker  Just wrap and wrap and tie a knot in the end


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-Nikki.


----------



## Kylie M

My LV Pochette Métis


----------



## JenJBS

Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist. 
Behno Mini-Ina in red!


----------



## Tomsmom

JenJBS said:


> Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist.
> Behno Mini-Ina in red!
> View attachment 5589582


Beautiful red!


----------



## JenJBS

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful red!


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist.
> Behno Mini-Ina in red!
> View attachment 5589582


How about a mod shot Jen? And does it hold much?


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> How about a mod shot Jen? And does it hold much?



I'll try to do a mod shot and bag spill in the next couple days.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> How about a mod shot Jen? And does it hold much?



Here's what the Mini-Ina holds. It really is just the essentials. 
phone (represented by black cloth rectangle)
keys
card holder
sunglasses
lipstick


----------



## Narnanz

This small one.


----------



## JenJBS

Mini-Ina by Behno.


----------



## papertiger

I think I've contributed with dark red bags but now I think I can show you one of my 'proper' red bags. 

My new* RED *briefcase from Asprey. 

I am soooooooooo ridiculously excited


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I think I've contributed with dark red bags but now I think I can show you one of my 'proper' red bags.
> 
> My new* RED *briefcase from Asprey.
> 
> I am soooooooooo ridiculously excited
> 
> View attachment 5636759


Stunning! congrats! This is so fabulous! And it would go perfectly with your sleeveless trench coat dress from 2002  
Actually, go perfectly with everything !


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Stunning! congrats! This is so fabulous! And it would go perfectly with your sleeveless trench coat dress from 2002
> Actually, go perfectly with everything !



That's actually a fantastic idea! 

Under-trench in red, trench coat in navy or stone and red briefcase. Good thinking, I like it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

papertiger said:


> I think I've contributed with dark red bags but now I think I can show you one of my 'proper' red bags.
> 
> My new* RED *briefcase from Asprey.
> 
> I am soooooooooo ridiculously excited
> 
> View attachment 5636759


Beautiful bag! Congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful bag! Congratulations!


Thank so much!


----------



## papertiger

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful bag! Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I think I've contributed with dark red bags but now I think I can show you one of my 'proper' red bags.
> 
> My new* RED *briefcase from Asprey.
> 
> I am soooooooooo ridiculously excited
> 
> View attachment 5636759


This is the sexiest briefcase I've ever seen!
I never thought I would say that about a briefcase.


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Mullberry briefcase thrifted for $10


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the sexiest briefcase I've ever seen!
> I never thought I would say that about a briefcase.



Thai's what I thought when I saw it. 

I first saw it on their website and it was just a 'thought'. 

But when I saw it IRL and tried it, I just thought* YES*


----------



## papertiger

Narnanz said:


> Vintage Mullberry briefcase thrifted for $10
> 
> View attachment 5637669



We're gonna set a *new* red briefcase trend!

Amazing, businesslike but luscious


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> We're gonna set a *new* red briefcase trend!
> 
> Amazing, businesslike but luscious


Between you and @Narnanz , I NEED a red briefcase!
I wonder if I can find a mini version just as red and sexy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Vintage Mullberry briefcase thrifted for $10
> 
> View attachment 5637669


I need to go shopping with you!!! I may have mentioned that before. 
I'm not sure if we should let @RuedeNesle  tag along. She may just faint along our shopping trip.  Or she may get distracted by anything  and everything red!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to go shopping with you!!! I may have mentioned that before.
> I'm not sure if we should let @RuedeNesle  tag along. She may just faint along our shopping trip.  Or she may get distracted by anything  and everything red!



I have to be a little carful, my new line-manager's favourite colour besides black or white is RED. Last week she practically the scarlet woman. I picked my briefcase out before I even knew her but now I'm gonna look like a deliberate mini-me


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Between you and @Narnanz , I NEED a red briefcase!
> I wonder if I can find a mini version just as red and sexy!




Mark Cross has a beautiful Rear Window, it's expensive but I think they are doing a 10% off on 24S






						Women's Rear Window Slim Briefcase | MARK CROSS | 24S
					

Buy MARK CROSS Rear Window Slim Briefcase online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				




The one with the 'window' is less expensive called Open the Window, slightly softer, and I think even smaller.









						Women's Open The Window Top Handle | MARK CROSS | 24S
					

Buy MARK CROSS Open The Window Top Handle online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				








Or a red preloved classic Gracie  









						Mark Cross Red Grace Small Leather Box Bag
					

Founded in 1845 as a saddlery in Boston, Massachusetts, Mark Cross is the quintessential American luxury brand, and this leather box bag proves exactly why. Displaying a vibrant red leather finish, this piece is a modern take on a classic. It features a top lock fastening, detachable shoulder...




					tresor-vintage.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Mark Cross has a beautiful Rear Window, it's expensive but I think they are doing a 10% off on 24S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Rear Window Slim Briefcase | MARK CROSS | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MARK CROSS Rear Window Slim Briefcase online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one with the 'window' is less expensive called Open the Window, slightly softer, and I think even smaller.
> 
> View attachment 5637832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Open The Window Top Handle | MARK CROSS | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy MARK CROSS Open The Window Top Handle online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637833
> 
> 
> Or a red preloved classic Gracie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cross Red Grace Small Leather Box Bag
> 
> 
> Founded in 1845 as a saddlery in Boston, Massachusetts, Mark Cross is the quintessential American luxury brand, and this leather box bag proves exactly why. Displaying a vibrant red leather finish, this piece is a modern take on a classic. It features a top lock fastening, detachable shoulder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresor-vintage.com


I have just googled some, and these popped up.  I think these are gorgeous,  but since I have your briefcase in my mind, nothing quite compares!
It's the combination of the rectangular flat shape , the amazing red, the smoothness of the leather,  the diminutive top handle,  and the touch of hardware bling that makes it so sexy imo.
I would like that in a mini version please!
I once had a Mark Cross Uptown in blue and black(for some reason I was loving blue/ black combo at the time) due to the above reasons,  but it was very heavy for its size, and I fell out of love with the blue. Plus it was a vertical rectangle,  not east west, so I sold it.




I do love this one,  but I know it's too heavy for me.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> I have just googled some, and these popped up.  I think these are gorgeous,  but since I have your briefcase in my mind, nothing quite compares!
> It's the combination of the rectangular flat shape , the amazing red, the smoothness of the leather,  the diminutive top handle,  and the touch of hardware bling that makes it so sexy imo.
> I would like that in a mini version please!
> I once had a Mark Cross Uptown in blue and black(for some reason I was loving blue/ black combo at the time) due to the above reasons,  but it was very heavy for its size, and I fell out of love with the blue. Plus it was a vertical rectangle,  not east west, so I sold it.
> 
> View attachment 5637850
> 
> 
> I do love this one,  but I know it's too heavy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637851



Gorgeous! 

But I agree, firstly the weight, it need s to be carry-able, and there is something special and sexy about polished red box leather. I first saw an H vintage Box leather Rouge Vif. Kelly through a traditional auction house, it fetched min 4 x the price of black box and red grained leather bags. 

I was offered a black Box Sac Depeche ghw a few years ago (PO) I only declined because it was the larger size. I think I prefer red too because it both says 'business' and 'woman' very loudly without any further explanation.


----------



## DoggieBags

Not a briefcase but I use this when I have documents to carry for meetings.


----------



## Antonia

My one and only true red bag,  Rebecca Minkoff Matinee


----------



## atlantique

My LV CAPUCINES bb


----------



## papertiger

DoggieBags said:


> Not a briefcase but I use this when I have documents to carry for meetings.
> 
> View attachment 5637852



You're just showing-off now!!


----------



## papertiger

Antonia said:


> My one and only true red bag,  Rebecca Minkoff Matinee
> 
> View attachment 5637856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637858



Outstanding with your outfit too


----------



## DoggieBags

papertiger said:


> You're just showing-off now!!


It actually is a pretty under the radar bag. People know birkins and kellys, Chanel and LV totes, but this could be one of any number of brands if you’re not that familiar with the plume. I’ve never had anyone give it a second glance when I’ve brought it to meetings.


----------



## papertiger

DoggieBags said:


> It actually is a pretty under the radar bag. People know birkins and kellys, Chanel and LV totes, but this could be one of any number of brands if you’re not that familiar with the plume. I’ve never had anyone give it a second glance when I’ve brought it to meetings.



I'd give it a second glance!!!! 

When I bought my first Plume 32 in 2014, I had to choose between Swift Bambou, Swift Capucine (orange-red/red-orange) Alligator Chocolate (I have a Chocolate Plume and Bolide already) or Alligator Sanguine (deep peach). I didn't realise that they'd keep Bambou around for a while, and TBH I bought as much for the colour as the model, and the Sanguine panels didn't match perfectly. 

But I regret not buying an Alligator Plume 32 at that time, had they had any red or Emeraude I would have found the money to buy both.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I only have 3 red bags but I love them all ❤️ Hermes Birkin




Gucci Disco 




Gucci Clutch


----------



## DoggieBags

papertiger said:


> I'd give it a second glance!!!!
> 
> When I bought my first Plume 32 in 2014, I had to choose between Swift Bambou, Swift Capucine (orange-red/red-orange) Alligator Chocolate (I have a Chocolate Plume and Bolide already) or Alligator Sanguine (deep peach). I didn't realise that they'd keep Bambou around for a while, and TBH I bought as much for the colour as the model, and the Sanguine panels didn't match perfectly.
> 
> But I regret not buying an Alligator Plume 32 at that time, had they had any red or Emeraude I would have found the money to buy both.


What great choices you had! It would have been a really tough choice between the swift bambou and the alligator chocolate for me. I’ve never seen sanguine irl so don’t have an opinion on that color yet.


----------



## atlantique

DoggieBags said:


> Not a briefcase but I use this when I have documents to carry for meetings.
> 
> View attachment 5637852


The Plume is one of my favorites H bags! It‘s so nice and not often to see!


----------



## papertiger

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I only have 3 red bags but I love them all ❤️ Hermes Birkin
> 
> View attachment 5637986
> 
> 
> Gucci Disco
> 
> View attachment 5637987
> 
> 
> Gucci Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5637990



1, 2 & 3 all fabulous (loving the outfit with your K)

Is the #3 Gucci Emily? I think my mother had a turquoise from the first season it came out. Such a pretty bag, and so perfect in red.


----------



## Helventara

My contribution, please. A vintage Vuitton in epi leather with GHW called Riviera that I use as my work bag. It’s as big as a Birkin 35, perfect for laptop, notes and other work paraphernalia.  Bonus: it can be zipped.

I think it was originally sold as a make-up travel bag (with elastics inside for bottles that now hold umbrella and hard sunglasses case, and useless pockets). But I love it.  The logo is also subtle.

A Hermes SA complimented me on this bag when I dropped by the store one day after work.


----------



## atlantique

Helventara said:


> My contribution, please. A vintage Vuitton in epi leather with GHW called Riviera that I use as my work bag. It’s as big as a Birkin 35, perfect for laptop, notes and other work paraphernalia.  Bonus: it can be zipped.
> 
> I think it was originally sold as a make-up travel bag (with elastics inside for bottles that now hold umbrella and hard sunglasses case, and useless pockets). But I love it.  The logo is also subtle.
> 
> A Hermes SA complimented me on this bag when I dropped by the store one day after work.
> 
> View attachment 5638058


Louis Vuitton's Epi leather in red is so beautiful. I have had so many Epi bags in red when I was young. 
Unfortunately LV doesn't produce much bags in Epi no more. I regret that very much because I like the understated touch of Epi leather! And it's a insensitive leather. 
Enyoy your Riviera, it's really a beuatiful bag!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

papertiger said:


> 1, 2 & 3 all fabulous (loving the outfit with your K)
> 
> Is the #3 Gucci Emily? I think my mother had a turquoise from the first season it came out. Such a pretty bag, and so perfect in red.


Thank you. 
I can’t remember what it’s called. It’s Suede and the horse bit has diamonte.


----------



## TXLVlove

Going old school with my new Speedy 30 from 1994.


----------



## Allthingsheart

Patricia Nash Brailes Satchel Veg Tan Berry Red


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> Going old school with my new Speedy 30 from 1994.
> 
> View attachment 5639382


Oh this color is stunning!! I love the hint of pink in your red!


----------



## whateve

TXLVlove said:


> Going old school with my new Speedy 30 from 1994.
> 
> View attachment 5639382


wow, this is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

I can't get the red right, it is a deep red, not orange at all..


----------



## Mumotons

I have three red bags, all Louis, wouldn’t mind a red Chanel one day


----------



## CoachCruiser

I have a couple, but this one is my stunner…miu miu ❤️


----------



## CoachCruiser

Shelby33 said:


> I can't get the red right, it is a deep red, not orange at all..
> 
> View attachment 5640339


This is a cool bag! Is it a Coach? What is the brand/style, if you could kindly tell me?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Massaccesi Hera ….close up shot more accurate representation of color


----------



## Narnanz

Devyn Danielle said:


> Massaccesi Hera ….close up shot more accurate representation of color
> View attachment 5643414
> View attachment 5643415


STUNNING!!!...Yes it deserves a shout!


----------



## Shelby33

CoachCruiser said:


> This is a cool bag! Is it a Coach? What is the brand/style, if you could kindly tell me?


This is by Rebecca Minkoff, a mini nikki hobo, made sometime before 2008.
It is a cool bag!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Shelby33 said:


> This is by Rebecca Minkoff, a mini nikki hobo, made sometime before 2008.
> It is a cool bag!


Thank you!!! Very cool! Great color!


----------



## papertiger

TXLVlove said:


> Going old school with my new Speedy 30 from 1994.
> 
> View attachment 5639382



Ol' school LOVE!


----------



## papertiger

Helventara said:


> My contribution, please. A vintage Vuitton in epi leather with GHW called Riviera that I use as my work bag. It’s as big as a Birkin 35, perfect for laptop, notes and other work paraphernalia.  Bonus: it can be zipped.
> 
> I think it was originally sold as a make-up travel bag (with elastics inside for bottles that now hold umbrella and hard sunglasses case, and useless pockets). But I love it.  The logo is also subtle.
> 
> A Hermes SA complimented me on this bag when I dropped by the store one day after work.
> 
> View attachment 5638058



I'm not surprised, it's beautiful.


----------



## Shelby33

Chloe Saskia


----------



## serenityneow

Hey red bag lovers, any recommendations for a minimalist, luxe, true red (not burgundy) bag on the small side?  I’d prefer something that can go from day to night, be small but not so tiny that it is impractical, and have silver hardware (or at least muted/pale gold).  Any logos need to be small and understated.  Favorite brands include Phoebe Philo-era Celine, Bottega Veneta, Mark Cross, The Row, and Valextra.  I’d like to spend no more than $1500, and preferably no more than $1000, and am open to pre-loved in excellent condition. 

Thanks!


----------



## serenityneow

Merry Christmas to me .


----------



## CoachCruiser

serenityneow said:


> Merry Christmas to me .
> 
> View attachment 5670601


Beautiful and classic


----------



## PurseUOut

Eeeek I didn't know this thread existed. I am excited to look thru. Still on the hunt for my perfect red bag!


----------



## houseof999

I'm not sure I shared before. I added a Coach dreamer in Jasper red a while ago..er..a few months ago.


----------



## bagnut1

Cross posting from the Aphrodite thread:


----------



## whateve

bagnut1 said:


> Cross posting from the Aphrodite thread:
> 
> View attachment 5671604


What a gorgeous red!


----------



## elizad

Chloe Marcie…..


----------



## luv_bagz




----------



## JackieLou

My 'new to me' Christmas present. Red is my favorite color


----------



## papertiger

serenityneow said:


> Merry Christmas to me .
> 
> View attachment 5670601



A beauty


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> Cross posting from the Aphrodite thread:
> 
> View attachment 5671604



 

Snap!!! (But your photos are better than mine)


----------



## Mariapia

Louis Vuitton Cirrus.


----------



## Molly0

Coach


----------



## jgy777ph

My Dior Quilted Cannage.


----------



## poleneceline

Loving all the red bags. It's holiday season/New Years is coming up, so on Chinese social media I see a lot of people buying and talking about red bags.


----------



## bagnut1

I always love red but holiday time especially seems appropriate.


----------



## AshTx.1

I got a red bag for Christmas and I'm OBSESSED. The 3.1 Philllip Lim Pashli satchel. Apparently I don't have any pics of just the bag alone because I wanted my new CLs in the photo too


----------



## csshopper

Red can be formal and with a strap change, red can be fun.


----------

